# "Whiskas, Satisfyier y Lexatin". El dibujo de la mujer actual en un acertado editorial.



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Podría ir en el ático, pero creo que es demasiado bueno como para que se pase por alto, así que aquí va. Es la historia de Flora, una de esas tantas mujeres que luchan contra lo que en verdad querrían ser, pero que no lo hacen, sencillamente porque el individualismo, la presión del grupo, y "ser cool" no se lo permite.

¿Sabéis que pasará con Flora cuando esté en los 40? Adivinad.












(Cortesía del forero @DonManuel - post original)



_Flora es una mujer libre e independiente. Nacida a principios de los 90 en algún punto de la España vaciada que le cuesta confesar, sobre todo cuando está malasañeando o chuequeando los findes por la mañana. Se lo ha montado bien. Vino a estudiar a Madrid hace algunos años y ahora ha alquilado un pisito en un antiguo inmueble con corrala, pero reformado. Lo paga caro, aunque *ella es feliz en su barrio que cuatro fachas tildan de «estercolero multicultural»*. Tiene a un tiro de piedra la zona de Embajadores, que un conocidísimo grupo editorial ya considera como uno de los más cool de Europa, algo que le llena de orgullo y satisfacción. *A veces, cuando va a cenar al restaurante armenio de la esquina dedica una sonrisa a Mamadou, recién llegado de Costa de Marfil vía Mauritania, y un sentimiento de solidaridad la invade*. Subió una foto con él a Instagram: hashtags #blacklivesmatter #lasrazasnoexisten #picoftheday.

Como Andrea Levy, Flora enloquece bailando la versión que Ojete Calor ha hecho del Agapimú. *Eso sí, ella baila sola*. O más bien con su grupo de amigos gais y alguna amiga. Pasa de complicarse la vida con los tíos. Después de una relación traumática con su novio detodalavida -con el tiempo se dio cuenta de sus innumerables micromachismos-, y alguna que otra decepción, no se plantea nada. Solo escoge en Tinder. *Flora ha conocido más hombres que la Tacones, pero se siente muy empoderada.* Hasta tal punto que acaricia la idea de intimar con una mujer… De todas formas, cuando la cosa no está muy boyante siempre puede utilizar el artilugio rosa a pilas -que compró con descuentazo de Black Friday- después de una copa de Verdejo. Si eso no la ayuda a dormir, tirará de ansiolíticos. *Mañana lo comentará con un coach que ha empezado a ver; están trabajando la resiliencia y la actitud disruptiva. A Flora le gusta mucho pensar out of the box.*

Flora está abonada a todas las plataformas de entretenimiento posibles. En Twitter comenta que está esperando con muchas ganas lo último de David Simon sobre las Brigadas Internacionales, pero en el fondo le gusta Emily in Paris y su placer culpable son los realities donde fornidos maromos intiman, o pretenden intimar, con el sexo opuesto -si es que el sexo opuesto existe y no es un constructo social-. Flora nunca se ha puesto «como las Grecas», si acaso pequeños excesos alcohólicos y benzodiacepinas que toma a escondidas, pero le encanta decir que se pone «como las Grecas». Algún finde, sola y para acompañar la enésima reposición de Friends o Sexo en Nueva York, pide un exceso de grasas e hidratos de carbono a cualquier aplicación que ha descargado en el iPhone. *Le trae la manduca Wilfredo, por el que tiene menos simpatía que por Mamadou. Quizá el problema estribe en que el pobre Wilfredo tiene una pinta demasiado heteropatriarcal y cristiana*.

Flora es víctima de todos los «soma» que ofrece la posmodernidad: comida basura, tranquilizantes, entretenimiento «penevulvar» –Juan Manuel de Prada dixit– y la tecnología que producen los hechiceros repartidos entre Nueva York y el Valle del Silicio. Al menos tiene en común con ellos que es pro Biden y que le cae bien Mamadou.

Se sintió aliviada cuando leyó en un tuit de Clara Serra que había que cabalgar las contradicciones sin culpa. La exdiputada de Podemos se refería al feminismo argentino que rinde culto a Maradona, pero Flora ha comprendido así que los «lunes sin carne», que lleva a rajatabla, no están reñidos con el buey de Kobe que se calza cuando sale a cenar al japo con las de la «ofi». Sin embargo, ella no es de Podemos. Prefiere todos los -ismos con el barniz de Ciudadanos, que le da un aspecto más aseado al asunto.

*Políticamente Flora es un grifo de agua templada. Gasta la ideología de un yogur desnatado: liberal tirando a la izquierda.

En las últimas elecciones votó al PSOE para frenar a «la ultraderecha fascista»,* porque lo único que no admite Flora son los «fachas». Trabaja duro para ahorrar y cumplir algún día su sueño: ser la CEO de una empresa de cosmética libre de crueldad animal o de manufactura de bolsos veganos personalizables. Lo que surja.

El historial de Google revela su ultima búsqueda: «congelar óvulos».

El número de la primera semana de diciembre de The New Yorker lleva en portada una ilustración escalofriante y Nacho Raggio la ha bautizado como si se tratara de un cuadro de Banksy o una canción de Nancys Rubias: Whiskas, Satisfyer y Lexatin.

En ella una joven mestiza, *racializada o de raza fluida,* aparece frente al ordenador en su apartamento en el transcurso de una videollamada: copa en mano -móvil en la otra-, maquillada y ataviada con una blusa elegante. A su alrededor un aquelarre de botellas de vino, mascarillas, mascotas, botes de gel hidroalcohólico, piernas sin depilar, paquetes de Amazon y bolsas de patatas por el suelo. Entropía que predice caos y vísceras hechas añicos. El ilustrador la ha titulado Love Story y pretende reflejar las nuevas formas de encontrar el amor y tener citas en pandemia. El progresismo de The New Yorker nunca plasmaría la mísera realidad de lo que en realidad son locked stories.

El joven adulto posmoderno es una mezcla de la doxa sistémica, aplicaciones para ligar y entrega de comida basura a domicilio en tiempo récord. La falsa liberación sexual que esclaviza a golpe de pulgar, los antidepresivos, el relativismo y la ausencia de capacidad de sacrificio y de tolerancia a la frustración, pero sobre todo el arrinconamiento de la Verdad y su sustitución por «valores» diseñados a medida (intercambiables y de usar y tirar) han construido un monstruo generacional. Cualquier discernimiento intelectual o espiritual queda supeditado a la causa de moda. La emancipación del hombre como forma sibilina de tiranía. Su máximo interés «cultural» son las series que transmiten ciertos ideales pagados por la Insobornable Contemporaneidad. Inmerso en el folclore antifóbico, entusiasmado por la deconstrucción -que no es más que la ridiculización de todas las virtudes- y coqueteando con el antiespecismo, rechaza cualquier trascendencia ontológica o humanista. ¿El resultado? Hedonismo perezoso, sin un ápice de vigor moral. Y soledad. ¿Quién se lo iba a decir a Gustave Le Bon, en la «era de las muchedumbres»?

El joven adulto posmoderno es una mezcla de la doxa sistémica, aplicaciones para ligar y entrega de comida basura a domicilio en tiempo récord
El alma destruida es el sustrato de la industria antropológica, una tabula rasa. Gramsci decía que la guerra y la fábrica, al desarraigar de todo vínculo, servían de forja del hombre nuevo. En nuestro tiempo son la tecnología, el entretenimiento sexual gratis e infinito y el consumismo los que dejan inoperantes a los hombres.

Flora no tiene plan para estas Navidades y cree que no podrá volver al pueblo. Tampoco tiene claro si se reunirán en casa de alguna amiga o brindarán por Zoom. Lo único seguro es que no va a comprar regalos del amigo invisible ni vestido de Nochevieja. *Lo más probable es que ponga velas y una corona de Adviento, cocine cinnamon rolls y vista a su gato de elfo*. Ayer, inopinadamente, recordó que le encantaba ir con su abuela a la Misa de Gallo y escuchar villancicos. La terneza con que su madre la vestía para la ocasión con el abrigo de los domingos y el aroma a leña y sopa de Nochebuena que impregnaba la casa.

La naturaleza humana se rebela ante la creación del hombre nuevo, porque está hecha para la trascendencia. Tan solo es necesario que existan rescoldos -por eso la tradición es revolución-. Quizá un día, sin saber por qué, esos rescoldos reciban un soplo divino, a lo Génesis 2:7, y la llama vuelva a prender. Quizá sea esta Navidad, distópica para la mundialización tecnomercantil y digital pero no para el que tiene que nacer, que lo hará como siempre: pobre y rechazado_


_Whiskas, Satisfyer y Lexatin_


----------



## Oxido de etileno (7 Dic 2020)

Me ha gustado esta frase de perez- reverte..

"Pocas veces he visto, pese a que soy contumaz lector de Historia, fabricar borregos con el entusiasmo de la última década."


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Dic 2020)

¿Vuelve a casa sola y borracha?..... Esto es lo realmente importante.


----------



## Oxido de etileno (7 Dic 2020)

No te sobra razon,no te falta razon...


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Dic 2020)

luego se quejará de la vida que lleva y añorará una familia. Da igual lo que haga.


----------



## Fargo (7 Dic 2020)

_*"A veces, cuando va a cenar al restaurante armenio de la esquina dedica una sonrisa a Mamadou, recién llegado de Costa de Marfil vía Mauritania"*_


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Kabraloka dijo:


> luego se quejará de la vida que lleva y añorará una familia. Da igual lo que haga.



...y a esto se resume todo. La generación Peter Pan, los adolescentes de 40 años. El problema es que llegas a los 40 años y te das cuenta de que no has tenido ni tienes absolutamente nada. Y no hablo de posesiones materiales.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.

Lo veo rastreando Tinder en busca de un coñomatch donde meterla que no haga pregunta ni antes ni después. Si no hay suerte, toca la pajilla solitaria viendo porno donde una tia se la deja meter por 5 tíos a la vez para por último bañarla con sus fluidos seminales mientras ella pone cara de gozo. Al finalizar la pajilla maldecirá a las mujeres de hoy en día que quieren conversación después de un polvo y que no son tan guarras como las mujeres de los videos porno que ve y 5 minutos después maldecirá el mundo en el que le ha tocado nacer, donde nunca conocerá a una buena mujer como su madre porque el mundo está lleno de guarras.

Sabe que no tendrá una familia, pero casi mejor porque ve a su primo el del pueblo con cara de pena aguantando a sus dos larvas y su bigotuda. Los niños son un coñazo y vienen con una viogen debajo del brazo. En el trabajo hay una feuca delgaducha que le mira mucho, pero es que joder, es fea de cojones, prefiere una paja a entrarle a semejante cranco, la que le mola es la de marketing que está buenorra a reventar, pero está rodeada de pagafantas babosos y así uno no puede acercarse a ninguna mujer. Las tías en España tienen mucha suerte basta con tener coño para tener una legión de pagafantas dispuestos a todo. Y claro, así uno no puede competir.

Lo que no sabe este chico es que su padre también se pilló por la buenorra de la oficina, pero ella prefirió a un alfote de su barrio, así que un día se animó a invitar a un café al a feuca de la oficina. Descubrió que era bastante simpática y alegre. Después de ese café, ya no le pareció tan fea y continuó invitándola a cafés. Cada día le parecía menos fea e incluso empezó a parecerle guapa. La amistad fue a más y un día se atrevió a besarla, le gustó, así que se animó a pedirla salir. Y así es como empezó la historia de sus padres.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.
> 
> Lo veo rastreando Tinder en busca de un coñomatch donde meterla que no haga pregunta ni antes ni después. Si no hay suerte, toca la pajilla solitaria viendo porno donde una tia se la deja meter por 5 tíos a la vez para por último bañarla con sus fluidos seminales mientras ella pone cara de gozo. Al finalizar la pajilla maldecirá a las mujeres de hoy en día que quieren conversación después de un polvo y que no son tan guarras como las mujeres de los videos porno que ve y 5 minutos después maldecirá el mundo en el que le ha tocado nacer, donde nunca conocerá a una buena mujer como su madre porque el mundo está lleno de guarras.
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que la contraparte masculina está en esa situación por *obligación*, la parte femenina estáis en esa situación por *elección *(o eso es lo que os gusta creer). Las mujeres "liberadas" habéis despreciado a todos los hombres buenos. Es más habéis despreciado a todos los hombres, porque preferís frentemonos que os de caña hoy y patada mañana.

No conozco ni un hombre que esté solo que no añore una familia una vez llegada la treintena. Sin embargo conozco muchísimas mujeres que aún llegando a los 40 siguen con la cantinela de "aún soy muy joven, no quiero responsabilidades, carpe diem, jijiji". Patético.

No vengas aquí con cuentos para cubrir tus frustraciones y tus odios.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.
> 
> Lo veo rastreando Tinder en busca de un coñomatch donde meterla que no haga pregunta ni antes ni después. Si no hay suerte, toca la pajilla solitaria viendo porno donde una tia se la deja meter por 5 tíos a la vez para por último bañarla con sus fluidos seminales mientras ella pone cara de gozo. Al finalizar la pajilla maldecirá a las mujeres de hoy en día que quieren conversación después de un polvo y que no son tan guarras como las mujeres de los videos porno que ve y 5 minutos después maldecirá el mundo en el que le ha tocado nacer, donde nunca conocerá a una buena mujer como su madre porque el mundo está lleno de guarras.
> 
> ...




Faltan los aliens.

Papá y mamá se casaron con veintipocos y mamá no le puso una carrera de obstáculos ni tenía el coño ya de quintamano. Hoy, tienes que reunir una lista infinita de requisitos para poder aspirar a los 30-35 a un coño de quintamano y lefado por marrones.

Lo bueno de esta distopía, es que en una generación o dos se acabará, pues ellas morirán sin descendencia. Y con un poco de suerte servirán de ejemplo en el futuro a las que queden, de lo que no hay que hacer.


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.



Parece que alguien ha dejado abierta la puerta de la cocina.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> La diferencia es que la contraparte masculina está en esa situación por *obligación*, la parte femenina estáis en esa situación por *elección *(o eso es lo que os gusta creer). Las mujeres "liberadas" habéis despreciado a todos los hombres buenos. Es más habéis despreciado a todos los hombres, porque preferís frentemonos que os de caña hoy y patada mañana.
> 
> No conozco ni un hombre que esté solo que no añore una familia una vez llegada la treintena. Sin embargo conozco muchísimas mujeres que aún llegando a los 40 siguen con la cantinela de "aún soy muy joven, no quiero responsabilidades, carpe diem, jijiji". Patético.
> 
> No vengas aquí con cuentos para cubrir tus frustraciones y tus odios.



Yo lo que he puesto de manifiesto son todas las contradicciones que TAMBIEN acechan al hombre de hoy en día. Quiere una buena mujer pero no tiene la paciencia necesaria para conocer a ninguna. Quiere una mujer decente pero busca en TINDER y se queja de que las mujeres quieran conocerle un poco antes de dejarse que se la metan. Se fija en la buenorra ignorando al resto de mujeres y se queja de que esté rodeada de hombres. Quiere una familia, pero se asusta a las primeras de cambio en cuanto ve a un carapadre y lo coñazo que pueden ser los niños pequeños cuando se ponen pesados.

Las contradicciones de hoy en día son inherentes a ambos sexos. Somos hombres y mujeres normales que 'jugamos' a ser dioses del sexo, donde lo que no te de el subidón de dopamina a los 5 minutos es un coñazo que hay que descartar.


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Faltan los aliens.
> 
> Papá y mamá se casaron con veintipocos y mamá no le puso una carrera de obstáculos ni tenía el coño ya de quintamano. Hoy, tienes que reunir una lista infinita de requisitos para poder aspirar a los 30-35 a un coño de quintamano y lefado por marrones.
> 
> Lo bueno de esta distopía, es que en una generación o dos se acabará, pues ellas morirán sin descendencia. Y con un poco de suerte servirán de ejemplo en el futuro a las que queden, de lo que no hay que hacer.



Papá y mamá se compraron un pisito modesto en la costa marrón, que era donde podían pagarlo. Mamá aguantó un poco hasta que papá se la metió, porque no quería que pensase que era una facilona, pero es que papá tuvo la paciencia necesaria para demostrarle a mamá que podía confiar en él y que la quería más allá de usarla como agujero. Papá aguantó 'las conversaciones' de mamá que ahora no estais dispuestos a aguantar ninguno porque en cuanto una mujer 'os sale con sus cosas' ya decís que 'es una loca de coño' y hay que 'poner tierra de por medio'. 

No niego las contradicciones de la mujer de hoy, pero es que vosotros también os lo tendríais que hacer mirar.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Parece que alguien ha dejado abierta la puerta de la cocina.



Venga, tira para el ordenador a hacerte tu pajilla, que sin ella no hay quien te aguante.


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Venga, tira para el ordenador a hacerte tu pajilla, que sin ella no hay quien te aguante.



No te vas a zampar mi rabo, deja de soñar, monja.


----------



## NCB (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.
> 
> Lo veo rastreando Tinder en busca de un coñomatch donde meterla que no haga pregunta ni antes ni después. Si no hay suerte, toca la pajilla solitaria viendo porno donde una tia se la deja meter por 5 tíos a la vez para por último bañarla con sus fluidos seminales mientras ella pone cara de gozo. Al finalizar la pajilla maldecirá a las mujeres de hoy en día que quieren conversación después de un polvo y que no son tan guarras como las mujeres de los videos porno que ve y 5 minutos después maldecirá el mundo en el que le ha tocado nacer, donde nunca conocerá a una buena mujer como su madre porque el mundo está lleno de guarras.
> 
> ...



Mi madre era muy guapa y se casó virgen con mi padre.

Fallo en tu matrix.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> No te vas a zampar mi rabo, deja de soñar, monja.



Nadie se va a zampar tu rabo, deja de soñar, nuncafoller.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

NCB dijo:


> Mi madre era muy guapa y se casó virgen con mi padre.
> 
> Fallo en tu matrix.



Todas las mujeres son guapas cuando son jóvenes, y más para sus hijos. No es matrix, es realidad. Solo los antipáticos y las antipáticas se quedan para vestir santos.


----------



## arandel (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> La diferencia es que la contraparte masculina está en esa situación por *obligación*, la parte femenina estáis en esa situación por *elección *(o eso es lo que os gusta creer). Las mujeres "liberadas" habéis despreciado a todos los hombres buenos. Es más habéis despreciado a todos los hombres, porque preferís frentemonos que os de caña hoy y patada mañana.
> 
> No conozco ni un hombre que esté solo que no añore una familia una vez llegada la treintena. Sin embargo conozco muchísimas mujeres que aún llegando a los 40 siguen con la cantinela de "aún soy muy joven, no quiero responsabilidades, carpe diem, jijiji". Patético.
> 
> No vengas aquí con cuentos para cubrir tus frustraciones y tus odios.



Con 32 tacos me considero ya un poco viejo , en cambio veo mucha con 40 años diciendo aun lo de soy joven. La comida de tarro que tienen es de oro nivel.


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Nadie se va a zampar tu rabo, deja de soñar, nuncafoller.



Jojojojojojo, no sabes tú las maravillas que hacen 50 euros, tonta.


----------



## auyador (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Flora es una mujer libre e independiente



Soy un hombre libre e independiente de Floras


----------



## NCB (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Todas las mujeres son guapas cuando son jóvenes, y más para sus hijos. No es matrix, es realidad. Solo los antipáticos y las antipáticas se quedan para vestir santos.



Va a ser que no, y menos en hezpain.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Jojojojojojo, no sabes tú las maravillas que hacen 50 euros, tonta.



Eres patético. Presumiendo de irte de putas....

En la época de papá y mamá los que se iban de putas eran los fracasados que no conseguían pareja.


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Eres patético. Presumiendo de irte de putas....



Tu opinión sobre mí cae al suelo y ahí queda abandonada a su suerte. Me la suda lo que una mujer piense.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Tu opinión sobre mí cae al suelo y ahí queda abandonada a su suerte. Me la suda lo que una mujer piense.



Y por eso has tardado '0,' en citar mi mensaje... Las mujeres sudan de ti, que es distinto.


----------



## auyador (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Quiere una mujer decente pero busca en TINDER



No estoy en tinder. Y no alucino pensando que en tinder encontraría a la mujer ideal.



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Se fija en la buenorra ignorando al resto de mujeres y se queja de que esté rodeada de hombres



Me fijo en la buenorra y en la que no están buenorras. Se a lo que puedo aspirar y a lo que no. Y no me quejo de que la buenorra esté rodeada de hombres.



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Quiere una familia



No quiero una familia.



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Somos hombres y mujeres normales que 'jugamos' a ser dioses del sexo



Ese será tu juego.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Dic 2020)

Creo que el post describe a la perfección a un buen porcentaje del sexo femenino español situado entre los 25 y los 40 años.


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Y por eso has tardado '0,' en citar mi mensaje... Las mujeres sudan de ti, que es distinto.



Tú eres el muñeco del pim pam pum. Te jodes. Sigue, sigue, que me voy a ahorrar el desayuno.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Dic 2020)

Buscad las canciones de harpa dei en you tube, como vereis ( o mejor escuchareis) el Espirítu no se queda quieto, el contraataque aunque parezca imposible será total. Dios no abandona a su pueblo. El enemigo es muy poderoso lo controla todo, pero como bien dice el Padre Fortea, todopoderoso solo hay uno. Sólo Dios. Dicho esto no tengáis miedo no temáis, confiad en Dios y recordad que cuanto más oscura es la noche más brilla la luz por escasa que sea, velad y permaneced despiertos!!


----------



## Devotion (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> En la época de papá y mamá los que se iban de putas eran los fracasados que no conseguían pareja.



En la época de papá y mamá el 90% de chicas de hoy en día serían consideradas putas. Has puesto una referencia temporal bastante desacertada.


----------



## Madrid (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.
> 
> Lo veo rastreando Tinder en busca de un coñomatch donde meterla que no haga pregunta ni antes ni después. Si no hay suerte, toca la pajilla solitaria viendo porno donde una tia se la deja meter por 5 tíos a la vez para por último bañarla con sus fluidos seminales mientras ella pone cara de gozo. Al finalizar la pajilla maldecirá a las mujeres de hoy en día que quieren conversación después de un polvo y que no son tan guarras como las mujeres de los videos porno que ve y 5 minutos después maldecirá el mundo en el que le ha tocado nacer, donde nunca conocerá a una buena mujer como su madre porque el mundo está lleno de guarras.
> 
> ...




Mhhmmm error!

Después de trastear en Tinder , hacerse la paja de rigor, ese día está más caliente de lo habitual, tira de pasion.com . Rusa, eslava , rubia... palabras en el motor de búsqueda. Tras un rato viendo fotos, al final elige. Llega al piso, 50e, folla, agarra un culito chiquitin y esbelto , descarga y más féliz que un regaliz. 

A sus 40 y con la duda de si ir a Turquía o no, empiezan sus inquietudes de conseguir una mujer sí o sí. Su inglés paco le va ayudando a leer experiencias en el sudeste asiático o en los paises eslavos. 

La oferta es amplia, Ucrania o Filipinas. Elige la segunda, descarga Tinder y hay un amplio espectro de chortinas que no llegan a los 30. En ese momento , el españolito suda y no por la terrible humedad de la Perla de Oriente, sino porque a sus 40, se ve con amplias posibilidades de comerse a una chortina más joven que él, ni en sus sueños más humedos hubiera imaginado semejante situación en la piel de toro. 

Tras 22 días de folletear a varias mujeres de un rango de edad entre los 19 y 35 años, decide que necesita algo más de tiempo, pero para ir probando se va a llevar a España a la chortina más dulce y sincera, si bien no la más bella de ese elenco que ha podido probar. Una estancia de 3 meses , para ir viendo como funciona...

Volver de una dura jornada de trabajo y que esa filipinas de apellido Ordoñez, te reciba con una bata de seda, con la mujer de las sonrisas y la cena preparada, mientras te duchas , te da un masaje y una chupada de polla, hace que cualquier rasgo de incel se te vaya yendo por el desague al ritmo del jabón misturado con el agua con el que esa mano te acaricia.

Mientras tanto, tu ex, se ha enterado de estas aventuras, "perdedor", "proxoneta," puta asiática" , " vergüenza" son algunos de los adjetivos que ha jurado en primer golpe. Después hará lo de siempre...







Quizá algún Mamadou de tobillos agrietados y con corteza, la insemine , dejandola después con un chimpancé que será víctima de sus desvarios y desequilibrios, futuro delincuente, que será carne de paredón en la futura Guerra Racial en Europa, pero creo que estamos adelantando acontecimientos.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (7 Dic 2020)

up


----------



## NCB (7 Dic 2020)

Ligar en una iglesia LOOOOL!!!


----------



## Euron G. (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Quiere una buena mujer pero no tiene la paciencia necesaria para conocer a ninguna. Quiere una mujer decente pero busca en TINDER y se queja de que las mujeres quieran conocerle un poco antes de dejarse que se la metan. Se fija en la buenorra ignorando al resto de mujeres y se queja de que esté rodeada de hombres. Quiere una familia, pero se asusta a las primeras de cambio en cuanto ve a un carapadre y lo coñazo que pueden ser los niños pequeños cuando se ponen pesados.



Impresionante! Has dejado a más de uno con el cerebro REVENTADO.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.
> 
> Lo veo rastreando Tinder en busca de un coñomatch donde meterla que no haga pregunta ni antes ni después. Si no hay suerte, toca la pajilla solitaria viendo porno donde una tia se la deja meter por 5 tíos a la vez para por último bañarla con sus fluidos seminales mientras ella pone cara de gozo. Al finalizar la pajilla maldecirá a las mujeres de hoy en día que quieren conversación después de un polvo y que no son tan guarras como las mujeres de los videos porno que ve y 5 minutos después maldecirá el mundo en el que le ha tocado nacer, donde nunca conocerá a una buena mujer como su madre porque el mundo está lleno de guarras.
> 
> ...



No sé... creo que en el caso de ellos es distinto.
Por razones básicamente biológicas, los comportamientos y la mentalidad difieren.
Y la razón básica es que no se tiran 28 días para producir un espermatozoide, sino que cada vez que Manolo te da un meneo, pone en marcha 400 millones de celulitas.
La mera biología nos determina, para bien o para mal, hasta límites brutales.
Ten en cuenta que la mayoría de los machos no tienen una compulsión real por la reproducción, es algo adquirido o por influencia social o se alegran una vez engendrada la larva, pero no es un hito existencial.
Ni tienen que hacerlo a determinada edad para que sea biológicamente viable. Puedes tener 65 o 70 y con regar a una chica de 25, y ya. Otra cosa es que sea un despropósito -sé de algún caso en una pareja de extranjeros que conozco- tener un bebé a los 65.

No tienen una dependencia percibida -o real- de necesitar a alguien para poder reproducir y criar con tranquilidad. Hay millones de mujeres que lo hacen solas, pero todas te dicen que no es la situación óptima.
Mientras tanto, el macho se percibe como autosuficiente (no digo que sea real, sino la autopercepción), cree que se puede desenvolver solo o, en todo caso, pagando.
Porque normalmente, si te has sabido gestionar, a más viejo más pasta. Y normalmente, los hombres tienen más dinero, están más volcados en él desde pequeños. La pasta es un tremendo valor social que puede tapar perfectamente las carnes fláccidas. 

Pueden vivir muy entretenidos con sus entretenimientos y con sus trabajos. Para ellos, la parte profesional -o intelectual, si la tienen- no es algo subsidiario a la reproducción, puede ser tan o más importante.

Con ello, si se les pone un precio muy alto, es un valor social-existencial muy cuestionable.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

Madrid dijo:


> Mhhmmm error!
> 
> Después de trastear en Tinder , hacerse la paja de rigor, ese día está más caliente de lo habitual, tira de pasion.com . Rusa, eslava , rubia... palabras en el motor de búsqueda. Tras un rato viendo fotos, al final elige. Llega al piso, 50e, folla, agarra un culito chiquitin y esbelto , descarga y más féliz que un regaliz.
> 
> ...



Las mujeres que comentas huyen de la pobreza. Sabes de sobra porqué se irían con un INCEL, sabes de sobra que su trabajo es pescar un marido occidental que las saque de la pobreza y están dispuestas a hacer lo que sea. Sabes de sobra que la que te llevas a casa lo ha intentando antes con otros occidentales que han tenido que ir allí a pillar mujer porque en su pais no hay manera.

Y si te das una vuelta por el sudeste asiático, los occidentales que por allí merodean buscando su chortina algelical son despojos en su sociedad de origen.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Las mujeres que comentas huyen de la pobreza. Sabes de sobra porqué se irían con un INCEL, sabes de sobra que su trabajo es pescar un marido occidental que las saque de la pobreza y están dispuestas a hacer lo que sea. Sabes de sobra que la que te llevas a casa lo ha intentando antes con otros occidentales que han tenido que ir allí a pillar mujer porque en su pais no hay manera.
> 
> Y si te das una vuelta por el sudeste asiático, los occidentales que por allí merodean buscando su chortina algelical son despojos en su sociedad de origen.



Claro, también las folklóricas españolas que se buscaban cubanos en los años 90 eran infollables en españa, y los cubanos resultaban ser jineteros que por 20 dólares se follaban una turista biega.
Y a todo el mundo le parecía bien.
Y aún así, sin olvidar lo sórdido que suena todo... si es entre mayores, y los dos saben lo que hay...¿no es un mero intercambio, tal como cualquier otro intercambio?


----------



## Madrid (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Las mujeres que comentas huyen de la pobreza. Sabes de sobra porqué se irían con un INCEL, sabes de sobra que su trabajo es pescar un marido occidental que las saque de la pobreza y están dispuestas a hacer lo que sea. Sabes de sobra que la que te llevas a casa lo ha intentando antes con otros occidentales que han tenido que ir allí a pillar mujer porque en su pais no hay manera.
> 
> Y si te das una vuelta por el sudeste asiático, los occidentales que por allí merodean buscando su chortina algelical son despojos en su sociedad de origen.



Yo no sé nada de eso. 

No te hablo de Pattaya, ni vertederos humanos.

Que no lo quieras aceptar o no entre en tu optica, no significa que no exista o que todo sea corrompido.


----------



## el segador (7 Dic 2020)

Falta la etiqueta de gatos muchos gatos, en la foto se ven dos al menos.


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

Madrid dijo:


> Que no lo quieras aceptar o no entre en tu optica, no significa que no exista o que todo sea corrompido.



Su óptica es "porque ella lo vale", y si no pagas su precio eres un "nuncafoller" o un "putero".

L'Orealista de manual. Mantenéos lejos de zorras así, por vuestra salud.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Yo lo que he puesto de manifiesto son todas las contradicciones que TAMBIEN acechan al hombre de hoy en día. Quiere una buena mujer pero no tiene la paciencia necesaria para conocer a ninguna. Quiere una mujer decente pero busca en TINDER y se queja de que las mujeres quieran conocerle un poco antes de dejarse que se la metan. Se fija en la buenorra ignorando al resto de mujeres y se queja de que esté rodeada de hombres. Quiere una familia, pero se asusta a las primeras de cambio en cuanto ve a un carapadre y lo coñazo que pueden ser los niños pequeños cuando se ponen pesados.
> 
> Las contradicciones de hoy en día son inherentes a ambos sexos. Somos hombres y mujeres normales que 'jugamos' a ser dioses del sexo, donde lo que no te de el subidón de dopamina a los 5 minutos es un coñazo que hay que descartar.




Tu no has pasado por las mil y una pruebas que pone la españolita para dar acceso a su coño a un buen tipo.
En cambio les viene el bailon de discoteca y a las tres horas se la esta follando en el asiento de atras del coche....
total es un rollo de una noche tia jijijiji. Nada serio.

Y esa misma tia que de los 25 hasta ayer sudaba de ti ahora con 40 te ve con otros ojos.
Y tu a ella tambien.... puerta a semejante puton.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No sé... creo que en el caso de ellos es distinto.
> Por razones básicamente biológicas, los comportamientos y la mentalidad difieren.
> Y la razón básica es que no se tiran 28 días para producir un espermatozoide, sino que cada vez que Manolo te da un meneo, pone en marcha 400 millones de celulitas.
> La mera biología nos determina, para bien o para mal, hasta límites brutales.
> ...



Lo he dicho muchas veces, en este foro se confunde el apareamiento con el emparejamiento. Nos comparamos con animales cuando no lo somos. En nuestra especie el apego se puede dar de por vida (relaciones paterno-materno-filiales) y en la especia animal es más la excepción que la norma.

El núcleo de la sociedad occidental ha sido siempre la familia y ahora, por lo que sea, se minusvalora al punto de considerarse indeseable por el apego que implica. 

Cuando vosotros mismos os percibís como un macho follador que tiene que inseminar a cuantas más hembras mejor, os estáis comparando con toros, leones, ciervos.... y no lo sois. No sois animales. Sois seres humanos con necesidades de apego. 

El apego está proscrito hoy en día, tanto para hombres como para mujeres. Apegarse a alguien se considera perdida de libertad personal. Si una mujer tiene hijos, resulta que pierde su soberanía en pos del patriarcado. Si un hombre decide emparejarse, para el resto también pierde su soberanía y se convierte en un ser débil (el manguina).

Pero paradójicamente, el apego es libertad y no perdida de soberanía. El apego no es atarse a una persona, es decidir estar con una persona. En las relaciones consolidadas y sanas, el apego funciona como una goma que se estira y se contrae. Es como una minitrubu. Tu te vas, haces tus cosas y por la noche vuelves a esta minitribu a descansar y contar lo que te ha pasado. Sales fuera con ganas y sin miedo porque sabes que por la noche está tu gente esperándote. Tienes menos miedo del futuro, porque sabes que si te pasa algo malo, tienes a tu gente que cuidará de tí. Evidentemente, el cuidado es recíproco, te cuidaran si pasa algo malo, pero también tienes que cuidar de tu tribu. La minitribu es tu salto con red. Si te caes, ahí están ellos.

Piensa por un momento en toda la gente que conoces con problemas y piensa si sus problemas son debidos al apego o a la falta del mismo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tu no has pasado por las mil y una pruebas que pone la españolita para dar acceso a su coño a un buen tipo.
> En cambio les viene el bailon de discoteca y a las tres horas se la esta follando en el asiento de atras del coche....
> total es un rollo de una noche tia jijijiji. Nada serio.
> 
> ...



Disculpa, pero a mi también me han rechazado. 

Me han llamado fea a la cara, han preferido a mi amiga en lugar de preferirme a mi. He visto como una tia machacaba a un tio y este 'erre-que-erre', y ese mismo tío rechazar a chicas que le trataban bien.

El rechazo no es exclusivo de los hombres. A las mujeres también nos rechazan. En este foro a partir de cierta edad, consideráis que las mujeres simplemente deberían desvanecerse por viejas.

Aquí lloraís como si los únicos rechazados fuéseis vosotros. Y lo consideráis un ultraje al punto de que quien os rechaza se merece lo peor de este mundo.


----------



## MasMax (7 Dic 2020)

Siempre han existido los y las Peter Panes de 40 y 50 años. ¿Quién no ha tenido a un tío raro con sus manías, tía solterona amargada, familiar "fiestero" eterno "playboy", "prima loca de los gatos/perros?

Aunque ahora esa excepción parece que se convertirá en la norma.

Gente que no madura. Gente que se cree el centro del universo. Personas egoístas, egocéntricas, porqueyolovalguistas, cínicas y tristes, narcisistas... Gente muy confusa en definitiva, manipulada por las tendencias promovidas en los medios (de todos los colores), que culpan a todos de sus propios autocausados problemas.

Estar solo durante toda tu vida de adulto puede ser una decisión y una opción muy digna, pero no es lo natural biológica ni socialmente (al menos en la sociedad que ha existido hasta ahora), y que cada vez haya más gente que "decida" pasar su vida de eterna adolescencia con canas en soledad, es ciertamente patético. Los viejos del futuro lo van a tener claro entre el no tener familiares que los cuiden y con pensiones de mierda... van a a acabar siendo Soilent Green.

Puede que el culpable de todo haya sido Internet; ofrece entretenimiento total en casa casi gratuito: películas, series, libros, videojuegos, porno, influencers, youtube, comunidades minoritarias que anteriormente no podrían haber existido, redes sociales donde obtener ego y aceptación por compartir fotos de platos de macarrones con trufa, excursiones con equipamiento del Decathlon, labios apretados y expresiones de retrasado mental, memes insustanciales y efímeros producidos por otros pero que sirven para obtener "likes" propios.... junto con la posibilidad de ligar desde el móvil sin hacer apenas más esfuerzo que editar una fotografía para el perfil...

Espero que una vez pasada la ola, los que sean padres y superen lo anteriormente citado, puedan educar a sus hijos de alguna manera.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Disculpa, pero a mi también me han rechazado.
> 
> Me han llamado fea a la cara, han preferido a mi amiga en lugar de preferirme a mi. He visto como una tia machacaba a un tio y este 'erre-que-erre', y ese mismo tío rechazar a chicas que le trataban bien.
> 
> ...



MIra salvo que seas un kraken del copon no sabes lo que es salir noche tras noche garito tras garito a que 4 zorras empoderadas te manden a la mierda todos los dias.

No sabes lo que es que te traten como si fueras invisibles todas la vida.

Cuando llegais a los 40 os dais cuenta de como habeis tratado a los tios.. porque os convertiis en uno. Alguna hasta reconoce que fue despiadada y se arrepiente.


Lo de que el hombre propone y la mujer dispone no es un dicho porque si. Un hombre que no propone se puede morir virgen... una mujer no.. no le hace falta.


Y anda que no hay tias medio monas resultonas en los 40 y mas esperando el indicado despues de mandar a paseos a media docena de tios al dia, intentandosela ligar de buenas maneras en su vida cotidiana.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces, en este foro se confunde el apareamiento con el emparejamiento. Nos comparamos con animales cuando no lo somos. En nuestra especie el apego se puede dar de por vida (relaciones paterno-materno-filiales) y en la especia animal es más la excepción que la norma.
> 
> El núcleo de la sociedad occidental ha sido siempre la familia y ahora, por lo que sea, se minusvalora al punto de considerarse indeseable por el apego que implica.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que el apego humano tiene mucho de constructo social de las élites para asegurar la reproducción y que haya abundancia de proletariado (lo cual es utilísimo mientras no se hagan comunistas, cosa hoy bastante descartable) para que haya economías de escala, carne de cañón abundante en caso de guerras etc... ya que el humano si no es un animal, no lo es en ningún aspecto, y es básicamente un sujeto político y condicionado.
La manera de venderte la idea, ya será más o menos sofisticada, eso sí.
No es por tanto un apego innato, que lo puedas tener o no, o dirigido en una u otra dirección, sino un apego social para asegurar tu docilidad.


----------



## Miomio (7 Dic 2020)

Una gilipollez.

Flora no querría ser la foto de su madre a los 31 años pero SI a los 41. 

Como Fernando, María o Pepe.

De los 20 a las 25 para formarse, de los 25 a los 30 para introducirse y estabilizarse en el mercado laboral, desde los 30 y pocos familia. 

Ni Flora, ni Fernando, ni María ni Pepe querrían tener dos niños que se acerquen a los 10 años con 31. Mis padres los tuvieron, algunos de ellos también los tendrían y sólo los que hayan sido hijos de tardo adolescentes o primeroventeañeros (como yo, mis padres tuvieron a los hijos de los 18 a los 21) saben el tremendo sacrificio personal que es y que todo cuesta el doble. 
Tiene e sus ventajas en cuanto que se tiene más energía para criar a los hijos...pero también menos paciencia. 
En los estudios y carrera profesional para que hablar. Ya cuesta compatibilizar con carrera profesional y sin problemas económicos .

Si la gente HOMBRE Y MUJERES empezasen plantearse tener familia y se orientaran hacia ello sobre los 30 eso denotaria por un lado que no son imbeciles y por otro lado que tienen algo de miras.

El problema viene de que muchos de esos 30eros, ellos y ellas,viven en peterpanismo atroz, hedonista de vivir experiencias, entre las que se incluye el folleteo insustancial y no quieren quebraderos de cabeza. Unos y otros se creen que los otros van a lo que van (mfh ellos, cazar ellas) y lo de la familia, unproyecto común, unir patrimonios para formar uno común más mayor y con el que vivir más cómodamente esta en la parte de atrás, muy muy atrás, de sus prioridades. 

Se le une que conforme pasa los años van desapareciendo las oportunidades de hacer amigos por no tener disponible a casi toda tu cohorte generacional en tus espacios ya no estan todos los de tu edad en la universidad o en los sitios habituales, ya no eres de los jóvenes del trabajo y los otros tienen responsabilidades.

Todo el mundo se piensa que tiene mucho tiempo y que puede escoger a su persona ideal gracias a aplicaciones como tinder. Ellos y ellas. Ellas que si un príncipe azul mejor que las quiera tal y como son, ellos que si una más joven y turgente que admire su existencia gris de picateclas o ingeniero y que esté tan agradecida que quiera ser un ama de casa de los 50 pero mucho más folladora y sin pedir nada a cambio en caso de divorcio. Bueno, mejor ya no casarse para no arriesgarse. 

Vamos, que están agilipollados por partes iguales y han perdido de vista uno de los aspectos básicos de la existencia, que es la reproducción. La publicidad anti niños no ayuda. El querer todo o nada no ayuda. No respetar al otro no ayuda. No querer unirse a otro a las duras y las maduras durante un período de unos 20 años no ayuda.La falta de cabeza no ayuda. Con ella bien se podría llevar una vida plena hasta rondando la treintena y luego ponerse con dedicación a uno de los pilares de nuestra existencia. Que hace la vida mas plena aún. 

Pero bueno, peras olmo a ellas y a ellos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Dic 2020)

@clapham2 travelo, aquí tienes un hilo perfecto para soltar tus chorradas de que no hay género, machismos, etc.

Ah por supuesto y para hablar de ti mismo en tercera persona.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

Pareto tiene la culpa de lo que nos pasa, o más bien los publicistas que se apoderaron del término.

La publicidad nos muestra ese 20% de gente que nació con una flor en el culo, es decir, atractiva para el 80% de la sociedad y que puede permitirse hacer lo que quiera. El alfote que puede hincharse a follar y parar cuando quiera porque la genética le ha convertido en un especimen deseable por el 80% de las féminas. O la mujer joven atractiva que puede saltar de cama en cama y parar ante de que se acabe su atractivo. Sí, nacieron con suerte y durante una ventana de su vida, pueden hacer lo que les de la gana en cuanto a relaciones. Juegan la vida en modo fácil. Y nos lo muetran como si fuese lo habitual. El día a día.

Pero el 80% no es así. Tiene una breve ventana de tiempo para encontrar pareja y reproducirse, y si no juega bien sus cartas, pues se queda solo. Antes estaba clara esta proporción. Y a medida que la gente se daba cuenta de que no formaba parte del 20% afortunado, empezaba a fijarse en el 80% restante. Y para su sorpresa, ese 80% también era interesante y con la magia del amor de por medio, incluso atractivo. 

El problema es que hoy en día no nos conformamos, queremos formar parte de ese 20% a toda costa. Los hombres lloran por su chortina virginal-folladora, esa que solo se consigue cuando tienes 20 años. Y las mujeres más de lo mismo, les han dicho que pueden hincharse a follar, poner en pausa el reloj biológico y luego darle a play cuando les venga el gana.

¿Y que pasa? Pues que las cuentas no cuadran. No hay tanta chortina virginal para INCEL entradito en años ni machos alfa con ganas de sentar la cabeza para cuarentona con el reloj biológio en play.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

Anda guapito, lee mi mensaje de más arriba.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tu no has pasado por las mil y una pruebas que pone la españolita para dar acceso a su coño a un buen tipo.
> En cambio les viene el bailon de discoteca y a las tres horas se la esta follando en el asiento de atras del coche....
> total es un rollo de una noche tia jijijiji. Nada serio.
> 
> ...



Tienes el complejo del nuncafollista. El nuncafollista como no sabe cuando será la siguiente vez que folle ante la más mínima oportunidad meterá ficha. Así que ni se imagina rechazando a una tía, por muy fea que sea. Nunca sabe cuando se abrirá la próxima ventana de Overton en la que pueda follar.

Pero si no eres nuncafollista, pues le entrarás a una tía solo si te apetece estar con ella.

Sí, a las tías también nos rechazan y sí también nos duele. Y si piensas que a una tía no la rechazan es porque solo te fijas en el 20% de tias atractivas y del resto sudas. Así que no llores tanto porque no te hacen caso.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La cuestión es que el apego humano tiene mucho de constructo social de las élites para asegurar la reproducción y que haya abundancia de proletariado (lo cual es utilísimo mientras no se hagan comunistas, cosa hoy bastante descartable) para que haya economías de escala, carne de cañón abundante en caso de guerras etc... ya que el humano si no es un animal, no lo es en ningún aspecto, y es básicamente un sujeto político y condicionado.
> La manera de venderte la idea, ya será más o menos sofisticada, eso sí.
> No es por tanto un apego innato, que lo puedas tener o no, o dirigido en una u otra dirección, sino un apego social para asegurar tu docilidad.



Lo siento mucho, en cuanto he leido 'constructo social' ha dejado de interesarme el mensaje. Es la excusa perfecta para no hacernos responsables de nuestros actos. Puedes elegir seguir las normas o no. Nadie impone constructos, los aceptamos, los compramos, los compartimos... lo que quieras. Pero siempre entra nuestra soberanía personal en lo que aceptamos.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

Dirás que es mentira....


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tu no has pasado por las mil y una pruebas que pone la españolita para dar acceso a su coño a un buen tipo.
> En cambio les viene el bailon de discoteca y a las tres horas se la esta follando en el asiento de atras del coche....
> total es un rollo de una noche tia jijijiji. Nada serio.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que te dio calabazas y aún no lo has digerido.
Pues tiempo has tenido!
Supéralo, hombre!


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.
> 
> Lo veo rastreando Tinder en busca de un coñomatch donde meterla que no haga pregunta ni antes ni después. Si no hay suerte, toca la pajilla solitaria viendo porno donde una tia se la deja meter por 5 tíos a la vez para por último bañarla con sus fluidos seminales mientras ella pone cara de gozo. Al finalizar la pajilla maldecirá a las mujeres de hoy en día que quieren conversación después de un polvo y que no son tan guarras como las mujeres de los videos porno que ve y 5 minutos después maldecirá el mundo en el que le ha tocado nacer, donde nunca conocerá a una buena mujer como su madre porque el mundo está lleno de guarras.
> 
> ...



Ya saltó la fea de la oficina.

¿Algún forero desesperado que se la folle y luego la abrace?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> ...y a esto se resume todo. La generación Peter Pan, los adolescentes de 40 años. El problema es que llegas a los 40 años y te das cuenta de que no has tenido ni tienes absolutamente nada. Y no hablo de posesiones materiales.



En el caso de un hombre es muy posible que a los 40 años tengas una exmujer, dos hijos que viven con ella, dos pensiones y una hipoteca de una casa en la que no vives por pagar. Y remar sin descanso para mantener el puto estado-chiringuito de mierda.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Pareto tiene la culpa de lo que nos pasa, o más bien los publicistas que se apoderaron del término.
> 
> La publicidad nos muestra ese 20% de gente que nació con una flor en el culo, es decir, atractiva para el 80% de la sociedad y que puede permitirse hacer lo que quiera. El alfote que puede hincharse a follar y parar cuando quiera porque la genética le ha convertido en un especimen deseable por el 80% de las féminas. O la mujer joven atractiva que puede saltar de cama en cama y parar ante de que se acabe su atractivo. Sí, nacieron con suerte y durante una ventana de su vida, pueden hacer lo que les de la gana en cuanto a relaciones. Juegan la vida en modo fácil. Y nos lo muetran como si fuese lo habitual. El día a día.
> 
> ...




Es más simple que todo eso...Hoy nadie aguanta tonterías.
Hay mujeres que son insufribles y hay hombres que son más tóxicos que el uranio enriquecido.
Muchos no quieren tener hijos. Pese a lo que digan en este foro, son los hombres los que en la mayor parte de los casos NO quieren hijos y a veces los tienen por ellas y porque ellas se empeñan.
Son legión las mujeres que buscan hombre para formar familia y no lo encuentran. Incluso tías que llevan emparejadas con un hombre años, ven como él se aleja cuando ella propone tener hijos.
Así que no entiendo a qué viene tanto plañir en este foro con el tema de que no se tienen hijos y esto y lo de más allá. No se forman familias porque en muchos casos faltan varones que quieran formar familias.
Son pocos los hombres actuales dispuestos a tener hijos. Esa es la realidad.


----------



## chavolero (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Papá y mamá se compraron un pisito modesto en la costa marrón, que era donde podían pagarlo. Mamá aguantó un poco hasta que papá se la metió, porque no quería que pensase que era una facilona, pero es que papá tuvo la paciencia necesaria para demostrarle a mamá que podía confiar en él y que la quería más allá de usarla como agujero. Papá aguantó 'las conversaciones' de mamá que ahora no estais dispuestos a aguantar ninguno porque en cuanto una mujer 'os sale con sus cosas' ya decís que 'es una loca de coño' y hay que 'poner tierra de por medio'.
> 
> No niego las contradicciones de la mujer de hoy, pero es que vosotros también os lo tendríais que hacer mirar.



papá tuvo la paciencia de esperar a metérsela a mamá un tiempo, pero claro, a mamá no se la habían metido ya varias docenas de hombres, cuando ese es el caso es una falta de respeto decirle al trigésimosexto que él tiene que esperar.
Aún así te he dado un zanx en tu mensaje anterior porque me he reído con el relato que has hecho y que es cierto.
Lo recomendable para hombres decentes que quieran formar familia es que busquen extranjeras de países más tradicionales, y las busquen jóvenes.


----------



## elKaiser (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Disculpa, pero a mi también me han rechazado.



Pues debes ser fea como un demonio, además de insoportable.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En el caso de un hombre es muy posible que a los 40 años tengas una exmujer, dos hijos que viven con ella, dos pensiones y una hipoteca de una casa en la que no vives por pagar. Y remar sin descanso para mantener el puto estado-chiringuito de mierda.



Yo los que conozco de 40, son un primo mío que tiene una niña de unos 3 años. Sigue casado y feliz con su niña. Tengo otro primo, este más joven, de unos 36 años, casado con dos hijos. Otro primo más de 39, soltero, no sé si por elección o por qué, un compañero de curro de unos 42, casado y ya con un hijo de unos 15 años...
De fuera de la familia conozco a uno de 43 que sigue en casa de sus padres y debe haber cotizado como mucho dos años en toda su vida.
Divorciados de esa edad conozco más bien pocos.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Ya saltó la fea de la oficina.
> 
> ¿Algún forero desesperado que se la folle y luego la abrace?




Fea y a mucha honra caballero.
Pues en esas estamos. Si piensas que te mereces el 20% de los guapos estás recortando tus posibilidades de disfrutar de la vida. Siempre usaís los hombres este enunciado para atacarnos a las mujeres.... 'es que solo os fijais en los alfa', 'es que solo los alfas follan', como si fuese exclusivo de las mujeres y los hombres no cayesen también en la misma trampa.

Yo solo digo, olvídate del 20% y céntrate en el 100%. Que ahora no te parezca apetecible no quiere decir que no lo sea.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

chavolero dijo:


> papá tuvo la paciencia de esperar a metérsela a mamá un tiempo, pero claro, a mamá no se la habían metido ya varias docenas de hombres, cuando ese es el caso es una falta de respeto decirle al trigésimosexto que él tiene que esperar.
> Aún así te he dado un zanx en tu mensaje anterior porque me he reído con el relato que has hecho y que es cierto.
> Lo recomendable para hombres decentes que quieran formar familia es que busquen extranjeras de países más tradicionales, y las busquen jóvenes.



Claro, porque tú conoces ya el currículum de la susodicha. Y porque tú no la has metido nunca.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Tienes el complejo del nuncafollista. El nuncafollista como no sabe cuando será la siguiente vez que folle ante la más mínima oportunidad meterá ficha. Así que ni se imagina rechazando a una tía, por muy fea que sea. Nunca sabe cuando se abrirá la próxima ventana de Overton en la que pueda follar.
> 
> Pero si no eres nuncafollista, pues le entrarás a una tía solo si te apetece estar con ella.
> 
> Sí, a las tías también nos rechazan y sí también nos duele. Y si piensas que a una tía no la rechazan es porque solo te fijas en el 20% de tias atractivas y del resto sudas. Así que no llores tanto porque no te hacen caso.



Gracias a dios he vivido siempre en una ciudad univeristaria y gracias a las guiris el tema del folleteo lo tenia resuelto.
Y no proyectes de mi vida no sabiendo. Yo he tirado por tias siempre que han estado en mi espectro, como muchas de ellas me han dicho despues... solo que andaban esperando uno mejor que o no llego o no supieron retener. Y ahora sme intentan convencer de que se conforman conmigo cuando la realidad es que me conformo yo con una premenopausica que no vale ni para hacer compañia. Ahora toca joderse.. el pendulo va a ser muy duro.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Pues debes ser fea como un demonio, además de insoportable.



Esta frase es un detector 100% fiable de nuncafollistas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Eso lo hago desde hace mucho tiempo... y doy fe que les jode la vida ser el tio al que no puede chantejar con la raja.
El español promedio es muy patan.. por eso estamos todos asi. Aqui dicen lo del apartheid a las españolas.... pero es que lo que hay que tragar aqui por un chochito tiene tela. Las cosas no tienen que ser tan dificiles.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Esta frase es un detector 100% fiable de nuncafollistas.



Si como llamar nuncafollistas a los demas.


----------



## Hexágono (7 Dic 2020)

Me acabo de ver la serie "Utopía". Y para controlar el incremento de población mundial; mejor esto que lo de la serie.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Pues debes ser fea como un demonio, además de insoportable.



Si solo se emparejasen y reprodujesen las guapas y simpáticas, tú no habrías nacido.
Y lo sabes. Así que, menos lobos.


----------



## Mis Alaska (7 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Gracias a dios he vivido siempre en una ciudad univeristaria y gracias a las guiris el tema del folleteo lo tenia resuelto.
> Y no proyectes de mi vida no sabiendo. Yo he tirado por tias siempre que han estado en mi espectro, como muchas de ellas me han dicho despues... solo que andaban esperando uno mejor que o no llego o no supieron retener. Y ahora sme intentan convencer de que se conforman conmigo cuando la realidad es que me conformo yo con una premenopausica que no vale ni para hacer compañia. Ahora toca joderse.. el pendulo va a ser muy duro.



Yo solo conozco lo que dices en el foro si a eso lo llamamos proyectar, pues aceptamos barco.

Sí que destilas amargura cuando piensas que la gente se merece tu mismo mal al margen de sus circunstancias. Dices que te 'conformas' con premenopausicas (nota, toda mujer que tiene la regla es por definición premenopausica), como si no hubiese otra opción. Por defecto cuando uno se conforma, da a entender que se merece algo mejor y decide bajar el listón 'porque no hay otra cosa'. Y de ahí viene tu amargura 'te mereces algo mejor pero la vida no te lo da'. Cada uno tiene lo que puede, no lo que se merece. A lo mejor si en lugar de 'conformarte' empiezas a disfrutar de lo que tienes, cambias tu percepción y la 'premenopausica que no vale ni parea hacer compañía', se convierte en una persona con la que disfrutas su compañía.

Vives aspirando a ese 20% y de ahí viene tu amargura.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Yo lo que he puesto de manifiesto son todas las contradicciones que TAMBIEN acechan al hombre de hoy en día. Quiere una buena mujer pero no tiene la paciencia necesaria para conocer a ninguna. Quiere una mujer decente pero busca en TINDER y se queja de que las mujeres quieran conocerle un poco antes de dejarse que se la metan. Se fija en la buenorra ignorando al resto de mujeres y se queja de que esté rodeada de hombres. Quiere una familia, pero se asusta a las primeras de cambio en cuanto ve a un carapadre y lo coñazo que pueden ser los niños pequeños cuando se ponen pesados.
> 
> Las contradicciones de hoy en día son inherentes a ambos sexos. Somos hombres y mujeres normales que 'jugamos' a ser dioses del sexo, donde lo que no te de el subidón de dopamina a los 5 minutos es un coñazo que hay que descartar.



No. Déjame que te lo explique otra vez. Los hombres de 30 y tantos o 40 tienen esas contradicciones que dices, es cierto. El problema es que ese mar de contradicciones nos lo habéis creado vosotros. Todos los hombres queremos una mujer buena, que nos de felicidad y una familia. Al contrario, no ocurre lo mismo, no todas las mujeres quieren un hombre bueno que les de una felicidad y una familia. Quieren un pañuelo que les aguante todas las neuras después del carrusel, un beta proveedor del que poder abusar una vez se han cansado de los alfotas, y claro, ocurre una disforia ahí: queréis lo que no podéis tener a ciertas edades, y tenéis lo que no queréis, porque os convertís en un producto de saldo.

¿Sabes lo que ocurre? yo era uno de ellos, hasta que encontré a una mujer que me hizo volver a creer en el concepto de la familia como unidad básica de lo que compone el mundo. No hace falta que yo quisera activamente una mujer para eso, es que llegó una mujer buena a mi vida que me lo enseñó, sin aspavientos, ni gilipolleces.


----------



## chavolero (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Claro, porque tú conoces ya el currículum de la susodicha. Y porque tú no la has metido nunca.



si la susodicha tiene 30 o 35 años sí, me puedo imaginar su currículum, por eso a mi mujer la busqué joven y es lo que recomiendo para formar una familia, mujeres de más de 27 o 28 años empiezan a tener una mochila emocional inasumible.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Yo tengo conocidas, primas, amigas que sí dicen querer tener hijos. Y en muchos foros ves a muchas mujeres que no ven qué hacer ante la negativa de sus parejas a tener hijos. Y se trata de parejas asentadas, con varios años de convivencia armoniosa en muchos casos.
Sin embargo no noto esa necesidad de ser padres en los hombres que conozco.
En lo de la toxicidad, totalmente de acuerdo. Antes la gente aguantaba lo que fuera, aunque le dieran la vida mártir. Hoy en día, afortunadamente, no.


----------



## elKaiser (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Esta frase es un detector 100% fiable de nuncafollistas.



A mucha honra; gran parte de las mujeres de hoy en día, son focos de infección andantes y reservorios de sífilis y gonorrea.

El que yo sea nuncafollista, no cambia el hecho de que sigas suendo fea.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> No. Déjame que te lo explique otra vez. Los hombres de 30 y tantos o 40 tienen esas contradicciones que dices, es cierto. El problema es que ese mar de contradicciones nos lo habéis creado vosotros. Todos los hombres queremos una mujer buena, que nos de felicidad y una familia. Al contrario, no ocurre lo mismo, no todas las mujeres quieren un hombre bueno que les de una felicidad y una familia. Quieren un pañuelo que les aguante todas las neuras después del carrusel, un beta proveedor del que poder abusar una vez se han cansado de los alfotas, y claro, ocurre una disforia ahí: queréis lo que no podéis tener a ciertas edades, y tenéis lo que no queréis, porque os convertís en un producto de saldo.
> 
> ¿Sabes lo que ocurre? yo era uno de ellos, hasta que encontré a una mujer que me hizo volver a creer en el concepto de la familia como unidad básica de lo que compone el mundo. No hace falta que yo quisera activamente una mujer para eso, es que llegó una mujer buena a mi vida que me lo enseñó, sin aspavientos, ni gilipolleces.



¿TODOS los hombres queremos una familia?

¿Por qué hablas por TOOODOS? ¿Sabes tú lo que piensan los demás respecto a las familias y los hijos?

Tú no encontraste mujer alguna, sino no estarías tan resabiado. Tú estás solo porque ninguna te aguanta. Igual que muchos hombres y mujeres están solos por lo mismo. Deja de montarte películas porque vas a acabar creyéndotelas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

No me influye.. el rollo no es solo el paisaje es el paisanaje. Ancha es Castilla y estrechas las castellanas.(hasta que se meten en los 40 y le ven las orejitas al lobo).


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿TODOS los hombres queremos una familia?



Ni tampoco lo contrario.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Tener hijos porque toca.... da para hilo propio.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ni tampoco lo contrario.



??


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Dic 2020)

Vivimos en una sociedad hedonista que nos ha enseñado a estar permanentemente insatisfechos porque eso es motor de gasto y consumo.

Por edad la mayoría de mis amigos/conocidos ya pasan la cincuentena y los tengo de todo tipo. Casados/solteros/separados/divorciados/ con hijos y sin ellos. No conozco a nadie que no se queje de algo.

Hombres y mujeres que con +50 siguen haciendo el ridículo por Tinder y viviendo una vida vacía de eterno adolescente se amrgan porque al final, su vida está tan vacía como su casa cuando vuelven.

Hombres y mujeres que con +50 y con 25 años de matrimonio/convivencia se dan cuenta de que siguen con ese alguien por inercia, pero que ese alguien es más un compañero de piso con quien repartir gastos que una pareja como la habían soñado.

Hombres y mujeres con +50 que se dan cuenta que han dedicado y sacrificado lo mejor de su vida en sacar adelante unos hijos que cuando se hacen mayores, desaparecen de casa y solo llaman si necesitan dinero, si no, no se acuerdan de ti ni para los aniversarios.

En casa del vecino siempre parece que el cesped crece más verde y el bistec del otro comensal, más jugoso y tierno.

Es intríseco a la naturaleza humana y motor de la evolución.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Las lesbianas sí pueden tener hijos. Muchas se han apuntado a tenerlos con donantes. Y además, parece que muchas tienen un gran instinto maternal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Un conocido de la familia tiene 43 años y su madre sigue preparándole la comida, planchándole las camisas y dándole mimitos como cuando tenía 3 añitos. Debe de haber cotizado como mucho un par de años en toda su vida. Hace años salió con una chica pizpireta que lo dejó por otro con el que se casó y tuvo un par de churumbeles.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Las mujeres que comentas huyen de la pobreza. Sabes de sobra porqué se irían con un INCEL, sabes de sobra que su trabajo es pescar un marido occidental que las saque de la pobreza y están dispuestas a hacer lo que sea. Sabes de sobra que la que te llevas a casa lo ha intentando antes con otros occidentales que han tenido que ir allí a pillar mujer porque en su pais no hay manera.
> 
> Y si te das una vuelta por el sudeste asiático, los occidentales que por allí merodean buscando su chortina algelical son despojos en su sociedad de origen.



Yerras el tiro. Huyen de la pobreza, sí, pero tampoco tienen ese lorealismo hispanistaní. Muchas de esas relaciones no son sinceras, eso te lo compro, pero tampoco son todas putas. Sin embargo una española quizá no te cobre en cash, pero se lo hace cobrar, de muchas y perversas formas.




Mis Alaska dijo:


> Disculpa, pero a mi también me han rechazado.
> 
> Me han llamado fea a la cara, han preferido a mi amiga en lugar de preferirme a mi. He visto como una tia machacaba a un tio y este 'erre-que-erre', y ese mismo tío rechazar a chicas que le trataban bien.
> 
> ...



Perdona, pero lo que te hayan rechazado a tí en toda tu vida no es más que una infinitésima parte de lo que hayan rechazado a cualquier hombre promedio en un mes. Así que no, no nos vengas con ese cuento, por favor.




Miomio dijo:


> Ni Flora, ni Fernando, ni María ni Pepe querrían tener dos niños que se acerquen a los 10 años con 31. Mis padres los tuvieron, algunos de ellos también los tendrían y sólo los que hayan sido hijos de tardo adolescentes o primeroventeañeros (como yo, mis padres tuvieron a los hijos de los 18 a los 21) saben el tremendo sacrificio personal que es y que todo cuesta el doble.



La edad más fértil de la mujer es a los 20. ¿Crees que la biología es así de caprichosa o crees que responde a algo en concreto? Nos guste o no (y yo fui el primero que no quise hijos nunca), la edad de procrear es con 20, y no con 40.

Pues por desesperación, porque en España no se folla ni a tiros. Entonces te crea esa sensación de desasosiego y de desmotivación. Y al final follar es una necesidad como el cagar y algunos se desesperan antes de decir "voy a pagar 50€ y me quito de rollos".



Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿TODOS los hombres queremos una familia?



Demasiado he generalizado. Digamos que una gran mayoría de los hombres de más de 35 años. El resto de tu mensaje ni me molesto en citarlo porque es una gilipollez supina y no mereces más de 15 segundos de mi tiempo.

Por otro lado, ¿qué hombre en su sano juicio se atreve a tener un hijo con una paticorta bigotuda española? es un suicidio en vida, te juegas literalmente la vida


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Gracias a dios he vivido siempre en una ciudad univeristaria y gracias a las guiris el tema del folleteo lo tenia resuelto.
> Y no proyectes de mi vida no sabiendo. Yo he tirado por tias siempre que han estado en mi espectro, como muchas de ellas me han dicho despues... solo que andaban esperando uno mejor que o no llego o no supieron retener. Y ahora sme intentan convencer de que se conforman conmigo *cuando la realidad es que me conformo yo con una premenopausica* que no vale ni para hacer compañia. Ahora toca joderse.. el pendulo va a ser muy duro.



¡Cómo anda el inconsciente hoy, ehhh!

Castígalo, por haberte delatado.

Jajaja...


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Malas madres y malos padres ha habido siempre, qué duda cabe!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Cómo anda el inconsciente hoy, ehhh!
> 
> Castígalo, por haberte delatado.
> 
> Jajaja...



subconciente no..... releelo anda y si quieres te hago un crockis.

Te venden un producto con poco mercado como si fuera la hostia.. que me lo quitan de las manos


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No me influye.. el rollo no es solo el paisaje es el paisanaje. Ancha es Castilla y estrechas las castellanas.(hasta que se meten en los 40 y le ven las orejitas al lobo).



Sí te influye. Se te nota vengativo, muy resentido. Si no te afectara, te daría igual si la que te rechazó es feliz o no.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Lo que pongo en negrita es especialmente relevante precisamente por ser cierto. Yo también he observado eso que dices, como lo de la ley del pobre ("reventar antes que sobre"), pues lo mismo con el follar ("follar hoy por si mañana no puedo"). No entiendo tampoco por qué es algo que ocurre tanto en la sociedad española, es ciertamente desconcertante.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> subconciente no..... releelo anda y si quieres te hago un crockis.
> 
> Te venden un producto con poco mercado como si fuera la hostia.. que me lo quitan de las manos



Has escrito textualmente "ME CONFORMO CON UNA PREMENOPÁUSICA QUE..."

Ya lo he leído atentamente. Y te subrayé lo que escribí en la frase de más arriba en mayúsculas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí te influye. Se te nota vengativo, muy resentido. Si no te afectara, te daría igual si la que te rechazó es feliz o no.



no estoy resentido.... y no me afecta.

Yo a todas las he deseado la mejor de las suertes y de corazon.
Sabia que mas de una se iba a dar el cabezazo por orgullosa como asi ha sido.
Pero ahora yo no estoy para segundas rebajas con ellas. 
Yo pensaba una cosa ha sido otra.. y años despues no puedes o no quieres volver a donde estabas cuando estabas con ellas.
Ya has visto lo que hay.. y eso no lo quieres igual que hicieron ellas en su momento.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Has escrito textualmente "ME CONFORMO CON UNA PREMENOPÁUSICA QUE..."
> 
> Ya lo he leído atentamente. Y te subrayé lo que escribí en la frase de más arriba en mayúsculas.



Ahora soy yo.... el que se tiene que conformar con una premenopausica.... cuando no es asi. Relee.


----------



## gekkonidae (7 Dic 2020)

A ver yo no soy nada feminista ni machista pero coño, una mujer pa salir guapa se hace la peluquería, se depila, se pone cremitas y aceites pa tener la cara y el cuerpo suaves, se compra ropa no siempre barata.

Un hombre se ducha, no siempre, se afeita, no siempre y ya esta listo.

Y se queja por pagarle una fanta a una chica que se ha gastao ya una pasta antes de salir?

Una conversacion bien vale una fanta, onvres.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Dic 2020)

Hipocresía de unos y de otras!!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Quizá es porque la sociedad española es más infantilizada y cree que puede tener todo lo que desea en la vida. Todo son derechos o eso creen muchos.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (7 Dic 2020)

La fábula de la zorra y las uvas: si no lo puedes conseguir, destrúyelo


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Pues anda que la de la española...!


----------



## Adhoc (7 Dic 2020)

Ufffffffffffffff


----------



## germano89 (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es más simple que todo eso...Hoy nadie aguanta tonterías.
> Hay mujeres que son insufribles y hay hombres que son más tóxicos que el uranio enriquecido.
> Muchos no quieren tener hijos. Pese a lo que digan en este foro, son los hombres los que en la mayor parte de los casos NO quieren hijos y a veces los tienen por ellas y porque ellas se empeñan.
> Son legión las mujeres que buscan hombre para formar familia y no lo encuentran. Incluso tías que llevan emparejadas con un hombre años, ven como él se aleja cuando ella propone tener hijos.
> ...



Vuestra solución: Dejar de tomar las pastillas, tenerlo sin su consentimiento y echar la culpa a que las pastillas pueden fallar.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

germano89 dijo:


> Vuestra solución: Dejar de tomar las pastillas, tenerlo sin su consentimiento y echar la culpa a que las pastillas pueden fallar.



Yo soy un hombre, así que lo de las pastillas si acaso aplícatelo tú.
De todas maneras, engañar así a una pareja no creo que sea ni muy ético ni muy aceptable.


----------



## cuadrado (7 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Parece que alguien ha dejado abierta la puerta de la cocina.



Y los platos sin fregar y la colada sin hacer


----------



## Knish77 (7 Dic 2020)

Si el panorama actual no es nada halagüeño, miedo me da tener que ser testigo de la mierda que nos rodeará a las personas sensatas dentro de diez años.


----------



## calaminox (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo los que conozco de 40, son un primo mío que tiene una niña de unos 3 años. Sigue casado y feliz con su niña. Tengo otro primo, este más joven, de unos 36 años, casado con dos hijos. Otro primo más de 39, soltero, no sé si por elección o por qué, un compañero de curro de unos 42, casado y ya con un hijo de unos 15 años...
> De fuera de la familia conozco a uno de 43 que sigue en casa de sus padres y debe haber cotizado como mucho dos años en toda su vida.
> Divorciados de esa edad conozco más bien pocos.



Imagino que vives en la España profunda...divorciados en la cuarentena conoces mas bien pocos...vete a Madrid o Barcelona y me dices...yo divorciados amigos míos 2...pereo en mi antigua oficina en Madrid y Barcelona...todos menos 2..por eso lo digo


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

calaminox dijo:


> Imagino que vives en la España profunda...divorciados en la cuarentena conoces mas bien pocos...vete a Madrid o Barcelona y me dices...yo divorciados amigos míos 2...pereo en mi antigua oficina en Madrid y Barcelona...todos menos 2..por eso lo digo



No vivo en España.


----------



## chavolero (7 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No sé... creo que en el caso de ellos es distinto.
> Por razones básicamente biológicas, los comportamientos y la mentalidad difieren.
> Y la razón básica es que no se tiran 28 días para producir un espermatozoide, sino que cada vez que Manolo te da un meneo, pone en marcha 400 millones de celulitas.
> La mera biología nos determina, para bien o para mal, hasta límites brutales.
> ...



Un mensaje bastante bueno, mucho mejor que cuando participas en hilos económicos o inmobiliarios, lo cual demuestra que lo que dices es cierto.


----------



## germano89 (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo soy un hombre, así que lo de las pastillas si acaso aplícatelo tú.
> De todas maneras, engañar así a una pareja no creo que sea ni muy ético ni muy aceptable.



No es ético ni aceptable, pero si ellas quieren hijos y tú no, lo hacen. Y si se tienen que abrir la cabeza con una farola para cobrar su paga, lo hacen, no es muy ético ni aceptable, pero lo hacen.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> El rechazo no es exclusivo de los hombres. A las mujeres también nos rechazan. En este foro a partir de cierta edad, consideráis que las mujeres simplemente deberían desvanecerse por viejas.



Mira, te voy a contar algo que deberías saber.

La *función biológica *tanto del hombre o de la mujer consiste en la *procreación*, la transmisión de su material genético a una futura generación. Obviamente, a esa función biológica se ha añadido la función social, de la educación y cría de los hijos, estructurada en la* familia*. Pasada una cierta edad, en torno a los 40, una mujer no sirve para procrear. Ha pasado su fecha de caducidad.

En cambio, un hombre puede seguir cumpliendo esa función biológica con 40, 50 o más años. El padre de Baudelaire, probablemente el mejor poeta de la historia, lo engrendó cuando tenía 61 años. El último hijo de Picasso nació cuando éste tenía 69 años.

Es lo que hay, la biología es así de facha machirula.

Así que si eres una mujer, te has creído la propaganda sobre la "liberación femenina" y lo de ser "independiente", conseguir tu placita de funci...y ahora con 40 te encuentras sola, con la única compañía de un gato y atiborrándote a ansiolíticos... lo siento mucho. Te has dejado engañar, has seguido un camino equivocado y ya no hay vuelta atrás.

Los hombres tenemos más tiempo para rectificar un rumbo erróneo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Podría ir en el ático, pero creo que es demasiado bueno como para que se pase por alto, así que aquí va. Es la historia de Flora, una de esas tantas mujeres que luchan contra lo que en verdad querrían ser, pero que no lo hacen, sencillamente porque el individualismo, la presión del grupo, y "ser cool" no se lo permite.
> 
> ¿Sabéis que pasará con Flora cuando esté en los 40? Adivinad.
> 
> ...



lo de ahorrar en las cosas que nadie vea tiene cierto sentido yo me compro las camisetas de algodon bueno por 5 eur, que sentido tiene llevar camisetas de maquita que valen 30? es que además nadie ve que llevas la marquita.


----------



## calaminox (7 Dic 2020)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Mira, te voy a contar algo que deberías saber.
> 
> La *función biológica *tanto del hombre o de la mujer consiste en la *procreación*, la transmisión de su material genético a una futura generación. Obviamente, a esa función biológica se ha añadido la función social, de la educación y cría de los hijos, estructurada en la* familia*. Pasada una cierta edad, en torno a los 40, una mujer no sirve para procrear. Ha pasado su fecha de caducidad.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo...Mamadou y Wilson la acompañaran y le diran ...MaMAMAHH y Mi Amol ya tu sabes más ná la mujel de mi vidaaaah....


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Vamos, que ahora la mayoría de las mujeres quieren tener hijos pero no los pueden tener porque no les ha aparecido el caballero a lomos de un blanco corcel.

Pero bien que se amarran a los caballeros negros a lomos de los cayucos. Explíqueme usted eso por favor.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Todas las mujeres son guapas cuando son jóvenes, y más para sus hijos. No es matrix, es realidad. Solo los antipáticos y las antipáticas se quedan para vestir santos.



Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja... Como si una 'hinjenieria' y pagar fantas consumiese el mismo tiempo y energia que carruselear y recibir fantas. Es la misma subnormalidad delirante pseudocomunistoide de que un hombre con 5 carreras y 3 másteres debe cobrar lo mismo que la señora de la limpieza porque "hacen las mismas horas". 

En Feminazilandia los hombres de jóvenes han tenido que hacer el triple sacrificio que la mujer por la mitad de premio. Cuando la mujer polifollada inútil deja de ser guapa, viene a proponer un "empate" con el hombre que dedicó tiempo a formarse con mayor o menor éxito ¡Los cojones! 

Las mujeres tuvieron su tiempo de ventaja y en vez de llegar a un acuerdo cuando podían ejercer abuso de poder sexual dominante se recrearon en su lorealismo onanista con JPTs, si no aprovecharon su ventana de oportunidad porque no les salió del coño les toca buscarse la vida enmuradas y polifolladas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo los que conozco de 40, son un primo mío que tiene una niña de unos 3 años. Sigue casado y feliz con su niña. Tengo otro primo, este más joven, de unos 36 años, casado con dos hijos. Otro primo más de 39, soltero, no sé si por elección o por qué, un compañero de curro de unos 42, casado y ya con un hijo de unos 15 años...
> De fuera de la familia conozco a uno de 43 que sigue en casa de sus padres y debe haber cotizado como mucho dos años en toda su vida.
> Divorciados de esa edad conozco más bien pocos.



Bueno, ¿ y que?.

Tienes poca vida, y eres mujer. Tranqui, tu lo vales.


----------



## malvado (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Papá y mamá se compraron un pisito modesto en la costa marrón, que era donde podían pagarlo. Mamá aguantó un poco hasta que papá se la metió, porque no quería que pensase que era una facilona, pero es que papá tuvo la paciencia necesaria para demostrarle a mamá que podía confiar en él y que la quería más allá de usarla como agujero. Papá aguantó 'las conversaciones' de mamá que ahora no estais dispuestos a aguantar ninguno porque en cuanto una mujer 'os sale con sus cosas' ya decís que 'es una loca de coño' y hay que 'poner tierra de por medio'.
> 
> No niego las contradicciones de la mujer de hoy, pero es que vosotros también os lo tendríais que hacer mirar.



Sí pero a mamá nunca se le ocurrió amenazar a papá con el divorcio, o con echarle de casa con una mano delante y otra detrás mientras se tapa el culo con el resguardo de la denuncia por viogen.

No es mi caso, pero si tuviera que buscar pareja ahora mismo en España lo tendría muy jodido.

Tampoco entiendo eso de las polifolladas o "coños de quinta mano". ¿Acaso los tíos llegan vírgenes a los 30 o qué? Todo el mundo tiene un pasado. Lo imporante es que ese pasado se quede atrás y no vuelva de vez en cuando con besos, abrazos y mensajes a las 2 de la mañana porque "además de mi ex es mi amigo y tú no eres nadie para decirme con quién puedo hablar". 

Algunas han confundido libertad con falta absoluta de reglas. Y si no me dejas hacer lo que yo quiero eres un machista. Así no. Ni con un palo.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

malvado dijo:


> Tampoco entiendo eso de las polifolladas o "coños de quinta mano". ¿Acaso los tíos llegan vírgenes a los 30 o qué? *Todo el mundo tiene un pasado*.



Debes tener un retraso severo. 

Si las mujeres son un 51%, y de chortinas la distribución de la cuota sexual ha sido tal que así...







...Lo de "todo el mundo tiene un pasado" es un chiste de mal gusto, o una frase hecha para detectar retrasados. 

¿Polifolladas? Al cubo de las sobras.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 Dic 2020)

joder que bueno.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Dic 2020)

La española actual es la mujer más estéril de la historia de la humanidad, dentro de poco habrá que reproducirse por esporas.


*Las mujeres españolas y la enfermedad del oso panda.*

La enfermedad del panda


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Mira, te voy a contar algo que deberías saber.
> 
> La *función biológica *tanto del hombre o de la mujer consiste en la *procreación*, la transmisión de su material genético a una futura generación. Obviamente, a esa función biológica se ha añadido la función social, de la educación y cría de los hijos, estructurada en la* familia*. Pasada una cierta edad, en torno a los 40, una mujer no sirve para procrear. Ha pasado su fecha de caducidad.
> 
> ...



A ver, a ver..., que te veo muy perdido.

1. La función biológica deja de tener sentido en un mundo sin recursos. Los animales dejan de reproducirse cuando no ven posibilidades de supervivencia para sus crías.

2. Eso de que los hombres pueden tener hijos hasta los 80 es un mito. Al menos en las sociedades recientes donde la calidad del esperma ha descendido mucho. Los hay con problemas para engendrar ya a los 35. De todas maneras y en general hay que decir que la posibilidad de engendrar pasados los 40 es baja tanto para ellas como para nosotras.

Porque puestos a poner ejemplos, yo conozco un par de mujeres que tuvieron hijos a los 50 años. SÍ, 50 AÑOS, tal como lo lees. Y sin tratamientos, de hecho los tuvieron hace ya muchas décadas, y ya tenían varios hijos, con lo que no buscaban más descendencia.

Pero claro, un grano no hace granero.
Por lo demás, tener hijos a los 60, aunque pudieras, está reservado a los ricos. Una chica de 25 va a preferir a uno más joven para tener hijos.

Al final la biología es más o menos la misma para todos.
Y no te preocupes, también los hay y las hay que creen haber cometido el error de su vida al tener hijos. Con frecuencia, no se sabe dónde está el acierto y el error en esta vida. Recuerdo a una vecina de unos tíos míos, que hace poco nos decía: "tener hijos no vale la pena, no dan alegría alguna..." La mujer tiene más de 90 años, así que, de la vida algo sabe.

PD. Lo de "es lo que hay", suena a "esto es así porque lo digo yo y punto". Vamos, que es total y fácilmente rebatible.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La función biológica deja de tener sentido en un mundo sin recursos. Los animales dejan de reproducirse cuando no ven posibilidades de supervivencia para sus crías.



Los animales tienen MUCHOS MÁS HIJOS cuando el entorno es adverso o están abajo en la cadena trófica, así que ahí te cuelas por completo.

Y deja de decir sandeces, que no haces más que vomitar bilis en cada post que escribes.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> La española actual es la mujer más estéril de la historia de la humanidad, dentro de poco habrá que reproducirse por esporas.
> 
> *Las mujeres españolas y la enfermedad del oso panda.*
> 
> La enfermedad del panda



Pedir *responsabilidad social* a la mujer, es más inútil que un cenicero en una moto...Si en Feminazilandia los poderes públicos tan corruptos como borricos, han invertido presupuesto del Estado en animarlas a ser aún más irresponsables apelando a una "libertad" o "liberación" de las cadenas del "Heteropatriarcado" por mero populismo electoralista...Tenemos lo que tenemos.


----------



## bladu (7 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La cuestión es que el apego humano tiene mucho de constructo social de las élites para asegurar la reproducción y que haya abundancia de proletariado *(lo cual es utilísimo* mientras no se hagan comunistas, cosa hoy bastante descartable) para que haya economías de escala, carne de cañón abundante en caso de guerras etc... ya que el humano si no es un animal, no lo es en ningún aspecto, y es básicamente un sujeto político y condicionado.
> La manera de venderte la idea, ya será más o menos sofisticada, eso sí.
> No es por tanto un apego innato, que lo puedas tener o no, o dirigido en una u otra dirección, sino un apego social para asegurar tu docilidad.




O minentras no sobren humanos en el planeta, producto de una economia globalizada


----------



## eck (7 Dic 2020)

Desde la revolución sexual y la introducción de la píldora, el control de la reproducción está en manos de las mujeres. No hace falta más explicaciones, el resto es atar cabos:


----------



## Saluter (7 Dic 2020)

Si sacaran la caricatura del hombre actual, igual tiemblan los cimientos de burbuja y el derrumbe se oye hasta en Japón.


----------



## malvado (7 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Debes tener un retraso severo.
> 
> Si las mujeres son un 51%, y de chortinas la distribución de la cuota sexual ha sido tal que así...
> 
> ...



Retraso ninguno y te guste a tí o no, todo el mundo tiene un pasado. Y ese pasado cada vez empieza antes. Creer otra cosa es vivir en el mismo mundo irreal y patético que la tía de los gatos.

Si crees que vas a encontrar a la mujer unicornio que es virgen, se va a comportar como una actriz porno PERO SOLO CONTIGO y además nunca va a tener la curiosidad de probar a alguien más en su vida porque tu y sólamente tu eres capaz de satisfacer todos sus deseos creo que el retraso lo tienes tu.

¿Qué es polifollada? ¿Depende de la edad? ¿Por ejemplo haberse follado a 3 con 30 es normal pero con 22 es polifollada? ¿o cómo va eso?

Si ellas vinieran con el mismo cuento y me hubieran rechazado a mí por "polifollado" lo tendría jodido.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Jojojojojojo, no sabes tú las maravillas que hacen 50 euros, tonta.



50€ o más dependiendo lo que quieras hacer y si quieres reírte, con 3 pollos de farlopa tienes a una comebolsas dispuesta a todo. La duración de la "cita" la pones tú, que en mi opinión es lo mejor.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Eres patético. Presumiendo de irte de putas....
> 
> En la época de papá y mamá los que se iban de putas eran los fracasados que no conseguían pareja.



Lamento decirte que te equivocas, en los 60 los hombres casados solían ir al puerto (hablo de Barcelona) donde estaban los farolillos rojos y después se iban a pillar una buena "turca" al bar de enfrente.

No te engañes, en España siempre se ha ido de putas, lo que pasa es que antes se hacía con toda la discreción del mundo y las mujeres de esos hombres ni se enteraban, pues estaban ocupadas cuidando de los niños.


Que conste que estoy de acuerdo en algunas cosas que has expuesto.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

malvado dijo:


> Retraso ninguno y te guste a tí o no, todo el mundo tiene un pasado. Y ese pasado cada vez empieza antes. Creer otra cosa es vivir en el mismo mundo irreal y patético que la tía de los gatos.



Lo dicho, retrasado y orgulloso de airearlo.



malvado dijo:


> Si crees que vas a encontrar a la mujer unicornio que es virgen, se va a comportar como una actriz porno PERO SOLO CONTIGO y además nunca va a tener la curiosidad de probar a alguien más en su vida porque tu y sólamente tu eres capaz de satisfacer todos sus deseos creo que el retraso lo tienes tu.



¡Error! Cada cual modula lo que quiere y lo que acepta.

*Igual que una mujer de metro sesenta pone en Tinder que quiere machos de como mínimo 1'85*...un hombre puede haber follado "lo que ha le han dejado" (porque ellas en su edad chortinesca son el "reactivo limitante" del sexo) y exigir a la hora de formar familia una chortina no polifollada. 

Ahora si eres género tonto o arrastrado, que frente a los lorealismos cada vez más exigentes y descocados de las mujeres feministas te dejas sacudir cual estera, es tu puto problema...Igual que si eres coñoaceptante a la hora de dar compromiso, a la primera feminista enmurada caradura polifollada por moronegros a razón de 5 a la semana desde antes que se le cayeran los dientes de leche.

*Sus filtros los ponen ellas, los tuyos los pones tú.* Que tú no pongas tus filtros a la hora de dar compromiso a largo plazo, o corresponsabilidad paterna larvaria, no las exime ni las eximió a ellas de poner los suyos de chortina. 



malvado dijo:


> ¿Qué es polifollada? ¿Depende de la edad? ¿Por ejemplo haberse follado a 3 con 30 es normal pero con 22 es polifollada? ¿o cómo va eso?



¿Te tengo que explicar a ti cuáles deben ser tus filtros o lineas rojas a la hora de otorgar tu compromiso masculino o paternidad? A mí como si tienes larvas con la mayor gorda mordoriana, profanada por todos sus orificios por la tribu africana de los polla-sífilis ladilleras. Tú sabrás lo que vales y lo que buscas, y en base a ello pondrás precio a tu compromiso y fidelidad con una mujer. 

Ahora si crees que porque tú te arrastres ante polifolladas mordorianas vas a presuponer que yo voy a dar seguidismo al retraso que manifiestas, anda que no vas aviado. 



malvado dijo:


> Si ellas vinieran con el mismo cuento y me hubieran rechazado a mí por "polifollado" lo tendría jodido.



A ti te rechazarán por genética, o por tener un paupérrimo nivel económico, por tener un entornito marginal ¿A estas alturas de la vida aun queda gente como tú, adoctrinada en la creencia feministoide de unicornios morados, con aquello de que "hombres y mujeres somos iguales"?

¿Si tú vinieras con que las mujeres deben medir 25 cms de altura más que tú a cuántas te hubieras follado? ¡Pues ellas lo hacen! Eso sí, a la edad a la que pueden ponerse bordes y exigentes por guapas y lozanas, no las verás con esas exigencias ya enmuradas y polifolladas.

Ellas tienen sus filtros y nadie se los discute (cosas de la libertad individual), si tu gastas retraso y no tienes los tuyos es que tienes unas tragaderas como la Catedral de Burgos ..."Te guste o no".


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2020)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Mira, te voy a contar algo que deberías saber.
> 
> La *función biológica *tanto del hombre o de la mujer consiste en la *procreación*, la transmisión de su material genético a una futura generación. Obviamente, a esa función biológica se ha añadido la función social, de la educación y cría de los hijos, estructurada en la* familia*. Pasada una cierta edad, en torno a los 40, una mujer no sirve para procrear. Ha pasado su fecha de caducidad.
> 
> ...



Los hombres lo que tenéis -en general, también existe el pedazo de carne bautizado- es un abanico de intereses más amplios.
La reproducción y la incansable búsqueda de esperma óptimo como prerrequisito indispensable hace que, aunque puedas tener un amplísimo potencial, te centres mucho muchísimo en una de las posibilidades de la vida y no abarques otras.


----------



## elena francis (7 Dic 2020)

Brillante análisis de lo que supone la pretendida postmodernidad y el empoderamiento de la mujer. Y lo firma una mujer.

A lo mejor todavía hay esperanza.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Disculpa, pero a mi también me han rechazado.
> 
> Me han llamado fea a la cara, han preferido a mi amiga en lugar de preferirme a mi. He visto como una tia machacaba a un tio y este 'erre-que-erre', y ese mismo tío rechazar a chicas que le trataban bien.
> 
> ...




No es que no te crea, pero en mi vida he visto a un tío llamar fea a una mujer en su cara, ni borrachos ni puestos de drogas. Más bien les he visto hacer paripé hasta deshacerse de la chica en cuestión o sencillamente echarle un polvo por ahí y que le quiten lo "follao", como diría un amigo mío.


----------



## malvado (7 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Lo dicho, retrasado y orgulloso de airearlo.
> 
> ¡Error! Cada cual modula lo que quiere y lo que acepta. Igual que una mujer de metro sesenta pone en Tinder que quiere machos de como mínimo 1'85...un hombre puede haber follado "lo que ha le han dejado" (porque ellas en su edad chortinesca son el "reactivo limitante" del sexo) y exigir a la hora de formar familia una chortina no polifollada.
> 
> ...



Creo que además tienes un problema de compresión lectora. 

Yo digo que cada una tiene un pasado y tu dices que eso es para retrasados (pero no me dices por qué). 
Yo digo que qué es pàra tí una polifollada y tu me dices que si mis límites o si tengo larvas con una gorda. Te he preguntado por tu criterio de polifollada. 

Debo tener mucha suerte con mi genética. Ni mi vida ni mis relaciones se han parecido ni de lejos a lo que pones tú arriba. Las mujeres que conozco no se lían con 5 a la semana, y si alguna lo hace, sinceramente me la suda. Y las que conocía que empezaron a tontear con viogen (no conmigo, con sus parejas, conocidos, etc.) bloqueadas y lejos.


----------



## Glokta (7 Dic 2020)

Brutal. En general no todo es culpa de la mujer, es a lo que les ha incitado la judiada globalista


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

malvado dijo:


> Creo que además tienes un problema de compresión lectora.
> 
> Yo digo que cada una tiene un pasado y tu dices que eso es para retrasados (pero no me dices por qué).



No, yo no digo que su "pasado sea para retrasados" no tergiverses, lo que digo que es para retrasados es que te amoldes a su pasado haciendo la vista gorda como si sus decisiones pasadas hubieran de condicionar tus expectativas presentes. Eso es de restrasado de campeonato.

A ver si el de la comprensión "limitada" vas a ser tú. 

¿Te pidió ella permiso para polifollarse con moronegors y JPTs? Entonces si yo tengo claro que no quiero en mi vida a feministas repugnantes polifolladas ¿Por qué tengo que ponerme una venda en los ojos ante "su pasado"?



malvado dijo:


> ¿Yo digo que qué es pàra tí una polifollada y tu me dices que si mis límites o si tengo larvas con una gorda. Te he preguntado por tu criterio de polifollada?
> Yo digo que qué es pàra tí una polifollada y tu me dices que si mis límites o si tengo larvas con una gorda. Te he preguntado por tu criterio de polifollada.



¿Y a ti qué puñetas te importa mi criterio? Ni estoy en un interrogatorio en el que deba contestarte una mierda, ni tú eres una chortina que me pudiera interesar. A buen entendor palabras sobran. 

Mi criterio es mío, y lo aplicaré como me plazca sin necesidad de dar explicaciones a nadie.



malvado dijo:


> Debo tener mucha suerte con mi genética. Ni mi vida ni mis relaciones se han parecido ni de lejos a lo que pones tú arriba. Las mujeres que conozco no se lían con 5 a la semana, y si alguna lo hace, sinceramente me la suda. Y las que conocía que empezaron a tontear con viogen (no conmigo, con sus parejas, conocidos, etc.) bloqueadas y lejos.



Lo que tú corras a mí no me cansa. Si te lo pasas pipa con polifolladas en el pecado va la penitencia.

Si quieres también te puedes ir al Mc Donalds y comerte las hamburguesas frías, y mordisqueadas que otros comensales tiran a la papelera. Y luego venir a contar el "éxito" que te supone comer gratis, mientras que te quejas de lo cara que está la comida de primera boca.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (7 Dic 2020)

Cuando las élites quieran darle la vuelta a la tortilla, empezarán a bombardear día sí día también en todos los medios de comunicación a las jovenzuelas con que la verdadera felicidad la da tener hijos y familia muy jóvenes. 

De hecho, ya son un par de criticas las de este tipo que me he encontrado. Parece que están allanando ya el camino para volver al viejo paradigma.


----------



## bladu (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo tengo conocidas, primas, amigas que sí dicen querer tener hijos. Y en muchos foros ves a muchas mujeres que no ven qué hacer ante la negativa de sus parejas a tener hijos. Y se trata de parejas asentadas, con varios años de convivencia armoniosa en muchos casos.
> Sin embargo no noto esa necesidad de ser padres en los hombres que conozco.
> En lo de la toxicidad, totalmente de acuerdo. Antes la gente aguantaba lo que fuera, aunque le dieran la vida mártir. Hoy en día, afortunadamente, no.




Pues lo que tenían que haber hecho, es haberse buscado otro tipo de pareja. Tener hijos no es cosa baladí, especialmente es algo que a las mujeres les hace ilusión, para las mujeres supone un todo un hito, (aunque luego traigan al mundo en alguien que a futuro que se convertirá en carne de cañon...), entonces, ¿porque eligieron a esa persona para compartir su vida?

Es lo mismo que cuando estan con una que les coviene por la trata fatal, las desprecia o incluso las maltrata, ¿entonces porque estas con el?. No es que estoy muy pillada por el, en el fondo no es tan malo, me pone ....

Si no saben lo que les conviene o tienen claras sus metas, pues mal empezamos...


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

bladu dijo:


> Pues lo que tenían que haber hecho, es haberse buscado otro tipo de pareja. Tener hijos no es cosa baladí, especialmente es algo que a las mujeres les hace ilusión, para las mujeres supone un todo un hito, (aunque luego traigan al mundo en alguien que a futuro que se convertirá en carne de cañon...), entonces, ¿porque eligieron a esa persona para compartir su vida?
> 
> Es lo mismo que cuando estan con una que les coviene por la trata fatal, las desprecia o incluso las maltrata, ¿entonces porque estas con el?. No es que estoy muy pillada por el, en el fondo no es tan malo, me pone ....
> 
> Si no saben lo que les conviene o tienen claras sus metas, pues mal empezamos...



Ya entras en disquisiciones filosóficas. Pero así, a priori, hay cosas que no pueden saberse. Mucha gente, cuando empieza a salir con alguien, no puede saber si quiere tener hijos o si querrá en un futuro o cómo vendrán las cosas... Sobre todo si son muy jóvenes.

Lo del maltrato en el mundo de las parejas puede darse de ellos hacia ellas y también en sentido opuesto.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## Archimanguina (7 Dic 2020)

BRVTAL


----------



## malvado (7 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> No, yo no digo que su "pasado sea para retrasados" no tergiverses, lo que digo que es para retrasados es que te amoldes a su pasado haciendo la vista gorda como si sus decisiones pasadas hubieran de condicionar tus expectativas presentes. Eso es de restrasado de campeonato.
> 
> A ver si el de la comprensión "limitada" vas a ser tú.
> 
> ...



Luego nos quejamos de ellas pero joder que cacao tenéis alguno en la cabeza.

Aquí en burbuja solo hay dos extremos: las que llegan vírgenes al matrimonio y las que se han pasado por la piedra a medio Africa. Y si se han follado a más de dos ya están gastadas y son unas feministas repugnantes. 

Mucho que si hay mujeres derroidas y tal buscando a su príncipe azul pero aquí todos los tíos solo follamos con modelos de Victoria's Secret que además son vírgenes, cocinan de puta madre y están listas para ser las madres de sus hijos. 

Mi compresión está de puta madre y si me interesaba tu criterio era por debatir, pero viendo el nivel mejor lo dejamos aquí.


----------



## Shangri-La (7 Dic 2020)

Conclusión: ya nadie sabe amar como se amaba antes


----------



## Miomio (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Yerras el tiro. Huyen de la pobreza, sí, pero tampoco tienen ese lorealismo hispanistaní. Muchas de esas relaciones no son sinceras, eso te lo compro, pero tampoco son todas putas. Sin embargo una española quizá no te cobre en cash, pero se lo hace cobrar, de muchas y perversas formas.
> 
> Y qué más da.
> 
> ...





Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ya entras en disquisiciones filosóficas. Pero así, a priori, hay cosas que no pueden saberse. Mucha gente, cuando empieza a salir con alguien, no puede saber si quiere tener hijos o si querrá en un futuro o cómo vendrán las cosas... Sobre todo si son muy jóvenes.
> 
> Lo del maltrato en el mundo de las parejas puede darse de ellos hacia ellas y también en sentido opuesto.



Hay ciertas cosas que pasados un par de años ya tendrían que estar habladas en una pareja joven.

Y di no es una pareja joven en unos meses. 

Si tienen un objetivo claro al inicio de la relación incluso.

Y si los objetivos no se alinean a otra cosa y a buscarse a alguien más afín. Hay algunas cosas que son tan capitales en la vida que tienen que hablarse y no obcecarse con que el otro cambie.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Miomio dijo:


> Hay ciertas cosas que pasados un par de años ya tendrían que estar habladas en una pareja joven.
> 
> Y di no es una pareja joven en unos meses.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero cambiar de pareja no es igual de fácil que cambiar de calcetines. Y está el apego...
Fácil fácil no es.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

malvado dijo:


> Luego nos quejamos de ellas pero joder que cacao tenéis alguno en la cabeza.



Si nos quejamos de ellas, será porque los hay retrasados sin amor propio que las animan a ser lorealistas arrastrándose por las sobras.



malvado dijo:


> Aquí en burbuja solo hay dos extremos: las que llegan vírgenes al matrimonio y las que se han pasado por la piedra a medio Africa. Y si se han follado a más de dos ya están gastadas y son unas feministas repugnantes.



Que se han follado a dos y tuvieron un novio de beso es lo que te dirán a ti ¡Parguela!



malvado dijo:


> Mucho que si hay mujeres derroidas y tal buscando a su príncipe azul pero aquí todos los tíos solo follamos con modelos de Victoria's Secret que además son vírgenes, cocinan de puta madre y están listas para ser las madres de sus hijos.



Los hombres ya no esperamos gran cosa, eso no significa que vayamos a dar compromiso masculino o invertir esfuerzo paternal gratis con polifolladas enmuradas.



malvado dijo:


> Mi compresión está de puta madre y si me interesaba tu criterio era por debatir, pero viendo el nivel mejor lo dejamos aquí.



¿Vas a debatir sobre mis criterios personales? ¿Con qué finalidad? ¿Concienciarme? ¿Moralizarme? ¿Sojuzgarme? ¿Criminalizarme? ¿Adoctrinarme en el cáncer morado? Este es el nivel de retraso, sí mejor dejarlo aquí. 



Shangri-La dijo:


> Conclusión: ya nadie sabe amar como se amaba antes



Conclusión, se ama en la primavera de la vida de chortina ,y no llegado el invierno enmurada buscando carapadre en el último tren que se presente.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

"Terneza"????????

"TERNEZA"??????????



¿QUIÉN DE VOSOTROS HA ESCRITO ESTA MIERDA?


Buenas hostias ha repartido Miss Alaska. A ver si os enterais que las mujeres son lo que los hombres quieren que sean.

Ayer mismo hilo abierto babeando por Marisa Tomei, aqui en este foro, carruselera que no ha querido formar familia por preferir su trabajo. O eso dice ella.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> A ver, a ver..., que te veo muy perdido.
> 
> 1. La función biológica deja de tener sentido en un mundo sin recursos. Los animales dejan de reproducirse cuando no ven posibilidades de supervivencia para sus crías.
> 
> ...



Mi padre me tuvo con 48 años y fui su 6° y último hijo, mi madre tenía 23 años. Previamente él tuvo hijos con otras dos mujeres anteriores, pero por lo visto le gustaban jóvenes....

Creo que la calidad del esperma viene por la genética, mis abuelos paternos tuvieron 8 hijos... 

Mis dos medio hermanas por parte de padre cada una tiene dos hijos y dos de ellos gemelos...

Creo que los que tienen mala calidad de semen u óvulos, es porque tiene una genética desgastada o no sirve ni para engendrar un crío.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Dic 2020)

Doritos, porno, videojuegos y lexatin, el dibujo del hombre actual.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

NCB dijo:


> Ligar en una iglesia LOOOOL!!!




Una de las mayores tardes de risa aqui en el foro fue hace años en un hilo en el AmistosoDiálogo, cuando uno soltó todo serio que le habia echado el ojo a una en la Iglesia, y que se vestia para impresionar al padre... Iba a la Iglesia sin ser creyente de nada, solo porque el paro espabila mucho.



Miomio dijo:


> Una gilipollez.
> 
> Flora no querría ser la foto de su madre a los 31 años pero SI a los 41.
> 
> ...




Excelente resumen, pero se te olvida que:

-el mercado laboral es una montaña rusa. A los 30 no hay "estabilizados" ni un tercio de los currantes.

Seria interesante comprobar como los funcionarios SI crean familias. Alguna gráfica. Se callarian muchas bocas.

-Es complicado dar con la persona y has de convivir con ella unos años, los divorcios ahora son crueles, sobretodo para los hombres.


Yo creo que antes de los 35 es complicado tener hijos, y eso no dice mucho de la sociedad en la que vivimos. Aqui en UK muchas jóvenes se quedan preñadas adrede para dejar de trabajar porque el Estado les da casa y sustento básico. 

Asi que buen resumen, pero pensad si ese peterpanismo del que hablais no es consecuencia de un mercado laboral en el alambre.


----------



## Cesar1992 (7 Dic 2020)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Doritos, porno, videojuegos y lexatin, el dibujo del hombre actual.



Me ha hecho gracia lo del lexatin, tenía una amiga que tomaba lexatin (bromazepam) y bupropion.

Los hombres no acostumbran a tomar benzodiacepinas ni antidepresivos, pues con la masturbación ya no sirve como válvula de escape. Por eso en España la prostitución es uno de los sectores que nunca caerá ni aunque el PSOE escriba en el BOE cualquier tipo de ilegalización.

Desgraciadamente o afortunadamente, yo soy de esos tíos que se dejan un pastón en putas y demás complementos...


----------



## Dante77 (7 Dic 2020)

Buen relato pero juzgar a los otros sin juzgarse uno mismo a veces puede llevar sus contradicciones.

Flora quizás no sea feliz, quizás solo siga los pasos que imponga la corriente predominante pero .....

La felicidad es una cosa muy efímera además muy personal, querer colocar clichés generalizados donde todos siguiéndolos seríamos felices es faltar a la verdad.

Cada uno debería de buscar su propio camino sea este a contracorriente o a favor, pero siempre desde la individualidad personal.


----------



## Killuminatis (7 Dic 2020)

Una sociedad en la que estan normalizados los peligrosos tranquilizantes pero que se pone en jaque por el coronavirus y sus asintomáticos.
La mayoría aquí ya lo habeis llevado a lo político, así que sois de whiskas al menos.


----------



## bladu (7 Dic 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Cuando las élites quieran darle la vuelta a la tortilla, empezarán a bombardear día sí día también en todos los medios de comunicación a las jovenzuelas con que la verdadera felicidad la da tener hijos y familia muy jóvenes.
> 
> De hecho, ya son un par de criticas las de este tipo que me he encontrado. Parece que están allanando ya el camino para volver al viejo paradigma.



Disney parece que ha vuelto al lado de la luz. El problema va a ser a lo que pille en medio, ni lo uno, ni lo otro por ser demasiado viejunos.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

Miomio dijo:


> Una gilipollez.
> 
> Flora no querría ser la foto de su madre a los 31 años pero SI a los 41.
> 
> ...



Pero si ellos se dan cuenta a los 20 años de lo que hay al no encontrar pareja en la moderna Sociedad Fluidmatriarcal, ellas se dan cuenta a los 40 y largos cuando se ven sin larvas...O incluso muchas nunca, porque se niegan a bajarse de la nube lorealista.


----------



## Funci-vago (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Podría ir en el ático, pero creo que es demasiado bueno como para que se pase por alto, así que aquí va. Es la historia de Flora, una de esas tantas mujeres que luchan contra lo que en verdad querrían ser, pero que no lo hacen, sencillamente porque el individualismo, la presión del grupo, y "ser cool" no se lo permite.
> 
> ¿Sabéis que pasará con Flora cuando esté en los 40? Adivinad.
> 
> ...



Se llama Flora, como la gata


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2020)

Creáis o no, estamos en una época_ conservadora. _En el sentido en que de una forma cultural el acceso a la mujer se realiza a través de una serie de conductas y preceptos cliche, muy estandarizado y pautado, fuera del cual el hombre no puede acceder a la mujer. Es paralelo del amor cortes en donde se prototipiza el noviazgo, de nefastas consecuencias hay que decir, nada de ello es evangélico. La mujer es compañera del hombre.

Pero como bien saben los psicoanaliticos y los teóricos de la revolución como markuse y demás portadores del azufre, una sociedad _conservadora_ (0y atea) contiene en su interior la pólvora de la revolución por la supresión de los instintos sexuales. Es por ello que el sistema final de la abominación, para que sea estable, habrá de trasformar a todas las mujeres en prostitutas, para que las energias revolucionarias o descontentos psiquicos primitivos queden neutralizados completamente. Me aventuro por ello a anticipar:

1ºQue en los tiempos del apocalipsis emergera el culto mitologico a una deidad femenina impia-> culminacion del actual feminazis + paganismo
2ºQue ejercera soberania sobre las mujeres, que seran prostitutas en sus templos-> vease el ritual en eyes wide shut, proliferancion de ciberprostitucion...
3ºQue esta será la ramera del apocalipsis.


----------



## Dante77 (7 Dic 2020)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Una sociedad en la que estan normalizados los peligrosos tranquilizantes pero que se pone en jaque por el coronavirus y sus asintomáticos.
> La mayoría aquí ya lo habeis llevado a lo político, así que sois de whiskas al menos.



Comparar e hacer populismo con las comparaciones es cosa fácil, los que predican en contra de la libertad individual suelen ser partidarios de imponer su propio punto de vista.

Personalmente no me gusta el devenir actual, pero cambiar una dictadura por otra en el lado opuesto de la acera no me parece la solución.


----------



## Dante77 (7 Dic 2020)

Jejejeje, siempre lo auténtico es lo mejor, Michael Jackson se equivocó en querer ser quien no era, pero también fue su elección personal.


----------



## bladu (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí, pero cambiar de pareja no es igual de fácil que cambiar de calcetines. Y está el apego...
> Fácil fácil no es.




Segun para quien, al menos de forma categorica ya no es tan dificil como antaño, no existe en lineas generales y no tan generales (salvo en determinadas circunstancias de estratos sociales, y ni aun así porque tambien se divorcian).

Yo creo que es precisamente de lo que se denuncia en el hilo, es una de las madres de cordero, sino la madre del cordero del hilo.

Lo que a mi ocurre ( y hablo como hombre soltero), a la hora de mover ficha "es la desidia / acedia " de actuar por el pensamiento de: " Ahora vuelven a la solteria, cuando lo mejor de su vida se lo han dado a otro ( que ahora despues de X años se lo dan cuenta de que no les es valido), y al siguiente candidato, le trataran de meter ( injustamente) toda la prisa que no han podido meter para retener al anterior candidato, vendran mas resabiadas, y ( se que es injusto decirlo, pero no por ello es menos cierto) polifolladas. 

Te pones a pensar ( quiza de una manera racional, que pasional) porque a partir de los >35 quiza por los desengaños pesa más lo racional que lo amoroso (tambien porque personalmente con los años te vuelves mas especialito, y no estoy por aguantar frivolidades ni gilipolleces), y me entra la desidia pensando en que no merece la pena. Y seguro que hay gente maravillosa por ahi, (aunque a estas alturas tambien resabiados), pero una playstation de 5º mano cashconverters, tiene menos trote, que lo que vuelve al mercado. Y pienso: " no merece la pena", y por desidia, y dignidad, no muevo ficha. 

Y asi llevo tiempo. Tambien es cierto que he tenido varias oportunidades , y no todas llevaban trote, pero las rechace porque no me atraian a primera vista, para amigas si, pero para pareja no me ponian.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí, pero cambiar de pareja no es igual de fácil que cambiar de calcetines. Y está el apego...
> Fácil fácil no es.



Sí es que sois unas psicópatas todas. "cambiar de pareja *no es igual de fácil que cambiar de calcentines*. Y está el *apego*..."

Mundanizáis hasta eso. ¿De *amor* ya ni hablamos no? eso es demasiado cursi y metafísico para vosotras ya... el "apego"... vaya cojones... yo no tengo "apego" a mi mujer, yo tengo apego a mis zapatillas favoritas o a una camisa que me gusta, por eso me cuesta un poco más tirarlas a la basura

os habéis convertido en auténticas psicópatas


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Dante77 dijo:


> La felicidad es una cosa muy efímera además muy personal, querer colocar clichés generalizados donde todos siguiéndolos seríamos felices es faltar a la verdad.



la FELICIDAD es un estado permanente, lo que es efímero es el PLACER, que es lo qeu utiliza Flora como sustituto de la felicidad. 

Felicidad es a clima lo que placer es a tiempo (meteorológico). La felicidad (o infelicidad) se alcanza y se convierte en un estado permanente más difícil de variar. El placer son chutes de dopamina como una montaña rusa. Todo el que sustituya la felicidad por la búsqueda constante de placer, la biología le castiga con depresiones, ansiedades, y mil enfermedades más, psicosomáticas o no. Es pura biología.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (7 Dic 2020)

La situación de las "mujeres maduras libres" en España es tan grotesca que ya ni siquiera es necesario ironizar sobre ello (y mucho menos recurrir al sarcasmo).
Con analizarlo friamente en tres o cuatro puntos (tele encendida para no sentirse sola, sin hijos en el último tercio de su vida reproductiva, consumo masivo de ansiolíticos, etc), ya da para una distopía de terror. Cierto que el panorama para los hombres no es mejor, pero como ya han dicho lo del hombre es por imposición no por elección.


----------



## apolyon (7 Dic 2020)

Oxido de etileno dijo:


> Me ha gustado esta frase de perez- reverte..
> 
> "Pocas veces he visto, pese a que soy contumaz lector de Historia, fabricar borregos con el entusiasmo de la última década."



Arturo Perez-Inverted es gilipollas y una analfabeto funcional cuando hablamos de historia.. pero ahí tiene razón.. aunque el hijo de puta tenía esperanza en este gobierno. .que le gustaba y tal... mientras hablaba en la Secta.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Podría ir en el ático, pero creo que es demasiado bueno como para que se pase por alto, así que aquí va. Es la historia de Flora, una de esas tantas mujeres que luchan contra lo que en verdad querrían ser, pero que no lo hacen, sencillamente porque el individualismo, la presión del grupo, y "ser cool" no se lo permite.
> 
> ¿Sabéis que pasará con Flora cuando esté en los 40? Adivinad.
> 
> ...



Disfruten del neoliberalismo salvaje. Esto es exactamente lo que se ha importado desde los EE.UU, el país menos sospechoso de ser de izquierdas progresistas.


----------



## Dante77 (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> la FELICIDAD es un estado permanente, lo que es efímero es el PLACER, que es lo qeu utiliza Flora como sustituto de la felicidad.
> 
> Felicidad es a clima lo que placer es a tiempo (meteorológico). La felicidad (o infelicidad) se alcanza y se convierte en un estado permanente más difícil de variar. El placer son chutes de dopamina como una montaña rusa. Todo el que sustituya la felicidad por la búsqueda constante de placer, la biología le castiga con depresiones, ansiedades, y mil enfermedades más, psicosomáticas o no. Es pura biología.



Como citaba Thoreau " La felicidad es como una mariposa, cuanto más la persigues, más te eludirá. Pero si vuelves tu atención a otras cosas, vendrá y suavemente se posará en tu hombro”, una vez dicho esto es verdad que no hay que buscar la felicidad en los pequeños placeres o vicios.

Yo me refería más bien al recorrido vital, es desde mi punto de vista un error que desde posiciones de poder sean estás de un color o otro se marque el camino hacia el paraíso perdido.

La felicidad es un concepto abstracto, puede ser percibido desde muchos ámbitos, pero creo que es importante que cada uno marque su propio camino con sus errores y sus aciertos.

Yo te podría poner el ejemplo contrario, imagínate a Flora casada con 4 hijos con su marido bla bla bla, por eso creo que no hay que hacer política con las vivencias personales.

Por desgracia avanzamos hacia un mundo de extremos, ninguno de los dos son la solución.


----------



## element (7 Dic 2020)

aqui la gente con guerras de hombres vs. mujeres cuando en realidad es este sistema podrido el que está convirtiendo a cada vez más gente en unos fracasados y unos desgraciados....


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

Vuelvo a repetirlo:

-Hoy la función de proveer y dar seguridad la realiza mejor el Estado que el hombre en el mercado laboral actual.

Ergo en UK, donde el Estado sí funciona, las chavalas tienen crios. Si hubieran hombres que les proporcionaran esa seguridad material, casa y sustento sin trabajar, muchas mujeres los cogerian.

He visto hasta como se hacian moras por ello.

En España solo hasta el divorcio las mujeres sienten seguridad económica. Y no tienen piedad entonces.

-En España desgraciadamente hay muy pocos hombres con seguridad laboral a los 30, y que quieran ofrecérsela a las mujeres. Estan se pueden tirar de los pelos por cazar al policia de turno, pero el policia va a estar aprovechando y follando de aquí para allá.



¿Os acordais del GC y policia de la Manada? ¿Qué coño hacian participando en eso?


Un poco de autocrítica. Y recordad: las mujeres son lo que los hombres les piden que sean.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

element dijo:


> aqui la gente con guerras de hombres vs. mujeres cuando en realidad es este sistema podrido el que está convirtiendo a cada vez más gente en unos fracasados y unos desgraciados....





GRACIAS!!!! POR FIN, UN MENSAJE EN TODO EL HILO!!!!!


Dad las gracias al modelo ultracompetitivo del capitalismo anglocabrón. Nadie está seguro, todos en el alambre, tirando de la pensión de los abuelos. Va a tener hijos asi Rita.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (7 Dic 2020)

*
Hay que estudiar también al hombre moderno, frustrado, sin cash, sin posibilidad de montar una familia. *


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Son pocos los hombres actuales dispuestos a tener hijos. Esa es la realidad.



Tener hijos en el escenario actual de feminazismo rampante y leyes viogen, es una condena de muerte civil para un hombre.

Y los hombres, aunque las mujeres no lo crean, no son gilipollas.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Un poco de autocrítica. Y recordad: las mujeres son lo que los hombres les piden que sean.



¿"Autocrítica" y "pluralizando"? ¡Esto sí que es bueno!

1 - Nadie quiere o pretende moralizar a las mujeres, sino a "su mujer". Para que sea mí mujer no tiene que dar seguidismo a las taras de esos "otros hombres" sino a mí.

2 - A mí esos hombres con los que pretendes ejemplificar, sean quienes sean, "no me representan".


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Dic 2020)

Yo ya he decidido que tendré hijos con una asiática, el centro del poder del mundo está girando hacia Asia por estas cosas.

MUJERES ASIÁTICAS, no os parezcáis a las occidentales, vosotros sois la luz y el futuro, seguid siendo así, auténticas, bondadosas y reflexivas, no miréis hacia el decadente Occidente.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

Estando siempre luchando, siempre en guerra, siempre compitiendo y no cooperando (liberalismo económico salvaje, la jungla de asfalto), ¿cómo coño quereís que se tengan hijos? Poneros en la piel de ellas! Se necesita un alfa protector o forrado para atreverse, y están todas a la caza de los mismos cuatro, que se lo quedan todo.

Es un sistema económico que destruye siglos de civilización, Y ME LLAMA MUCHO LA ATENCIÓN QUE EN ESTE FORO DE NACIONAL CATÓLICOS SE LE HAGA TANTO EL CALDO A EEUU. FRANCO SIEMPRE LO TUVO CLARO, EEUU ES BARBARIE.

Pero nada, seguid con lo vuestro.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

Un embarazo una putada? No los tengas, no vales.


Yo es lo único que echo en falta en mi vida. Una pareja también, pero sobretodo un hijo.

Un hijo por revivir la infancia y seguir trabajando a cierta edad. Por modelar su personalidad y ver como responde a ello.

Lo de "tener un hijo, plantar un árbol, escribir un libro" se aplica totalmente a mi.


----------



## element (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> GRACIAS!!!! POR FIN, UN MENSAJE EN TODO EL HILO!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dad las gracias al modelo ultracompetitivo del capitalismo anglocabrón. Nadie está seguro, todos en el alambre, tirando de la pensión de los abuelos. Va a tener hijos asi Rita.



Yo diria el marxismo cultural.... el capitalismo antes de que llegara el neofeminismo y el espíritu del 68 funcionó bastante bien.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Yo ya he decidido que tendré hijos con una asiática, el centro del poder del mundo está girando hacia Asia por estas cosas.
> 
> MUJERES ASIÁTICAS, no os parezcáis a las occidentales, vosotros sois la luz y el futuro, seguid siendo así, auténticas, bondadosas y reflexivas, no miréis hacia el decadente Occidente.



China: se suicidó tras cinco horas de compras con su novia
Se suicida en el centro comercial tras cinco horas de compras con su novia



> Tras el trágico desenlace a una tarde de compras, testigos presenciales aseguraron que el pobre Hsiao llevaba más bolsas de las que podía cargar mientras a duras penas seguía a su novia por las tiendas del gigantesco centro comercial en plan sherpa. Y así una hora, y otra, y otra. Hasta que el hombre se plantó y exigió que se fueran a casa. La respuesta de su pareja fue que todavía les quedaba visitar una zapatería, que tenía unos descuentos de lo más interesantes. La víctima estalló y replicó que ya tenía demasiados zapatos, muchos más de los que podría llevar en lo que le quedaba de vida y que era inútil comprar más". La discusión estaba servida. La joven contraatacó acusándole, a grito pelado, de ser un "tacaño", y de "destrozarle la Navidad", como si fuera el mismísimo Grinch.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¿"Autocrítica" y "pluralizando"? ¡Esto sí que es bueno!
> 
> 1 - Nadie quiere o pretende moralizar a las mujeres, sino a "su mujer". Para que sea mí mujer no tiene que dar seguidismo a las taras de esos "otros hombres" sino a mí.
> 
> 2 - A mí esos hombres con los que pretendes ejemplificar, sean quienes sean, "no me representan".




Las mujeres son gregarias, necesitan serlo.

Si las pedimos que sean putas, se van a reputificar en competencia entre ellas por nosotros.

Si las pidiéramos otras cosas, ofreciendo seguridad económica suficiente para que no trabajaran, lo harían y nos darian hijos. De eso no tengo dudas, no paro de verlo.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

element dijo:


> Yo diria el marxismo cultural.... el capitalismo antes de que llegara el neofeminismo y el espíritu del 68 funcionó bastante bien.





Yo ahi solo veo SEGURIDAD ECONÓMICA OFRECIDA A LA CLASE MEDIA OCCIDENTAL POR MIEDO A LA URSS, QUE SE LA OFRECIA A LOS SUYOS.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Las mujeres son gregarias, necesitan serlo.



Se puede ser gregario de muchas maneras. Los soldados son gregarios y reina la camaradería, sobretodo en situaciones límite y en cuestiones de vida o muerte.



OYeah dijo:


> Si las pedimos que sean putas, se van a reputificar en competencia entre ellas por nosotros.



¿Quiénes les piden que sean putas?...Como no sea la izquierda anarquista. 



OYeah dijo:


> Si las pidiéramos otras cosas, ofreciendo seguridad económica suficiente para que no trabajaran, lo harían y nos darian hijos. De eso no tengo dudas, no paro de verlo.



Tener larvas es trabajo de dos, ahora si de verdad la quisieran se esforzarían por fidelizar macho cuando están en su ventana de juventud pizpi.

Pero no lo hacen porque de jóvenes prefieren seguir la modita feminista que las anima a putificarse para ser "trangresoras" para "nadar entre contradicciones" para "contrariar a los fachas" para "frenar a la ultraderecha", el "Carpe Diem", el #FOMO...Lee el artículo pues está plagado de excusas para retrasadas.


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> El que yo sea nuncafollista, no cambia el hecho de que sigas siendo fea.



Jajajajaja, para enmarcar. Vaya punch!


----------



## Arconte (7 Dic 2020)

Mi opinión al respecto se resume en un bucle/espiral válido para ambos sexos:
La frustración y amargura, provocada por ex-parejas y/o personas que nos rechazaron/ignoraron, se va acumulando y enquistando, por lo que cada vez somos mas impacientes, egoístas e intolerantes, por lo que esto nos dificulta encontrar a alguien( o alcanzar una vida sexual plena ) que sería lo único que nos sacaría de esa senda sin fin que nos machaca y obsesiona cada vez mas.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Dic 2020)

element dijo:


> Yo diria el marxismo cultural.... el capitalismo antes de que llegara el neofeminismo y el espíritu del 68 funcionó bastante bien.




Mirad, un subnormal!!!!!!

Pero, vamos a ver, qué parte de "el neofeminismo, el individualismo brutal y la destrucción de la unidad familiar como pilar de la sociedad de consumo son importación directa de los EE.UU, el país más capitalista del mundo" no has entendido?


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Se puede ser gregario de muchas maneras. Los soldados son gregarios y reina la camaradería, sobretodo en situaciones límite y en cuestiones de vida o muerte.
> 
> ¿Quiénes les piden que sean putas?...Como no sea la izquierda anarquista.
> 
> Tener larvas es trabajo de dos, ahora si de verdad la quisieran se esforzarían por fidelizar macho cuando están en su ventana de juventud pipzpi. Pero no lo hacen porque de jóvenes prefieren seguir la modita feminista que las anima a putificarse para ser "trangresoras" para "nadar entre contradicciones" para "contrariar a los fachas" para "frenar a la ultraderecha"...Lee el artículo pues está plagado de escusas para retrasadas.




¿Quienes les piden que sean putas? ¿Tú crees por ejemplo que ellas están cómodas con esos tacones y minifaldas en invierno? ¿Tú crees que les apetece meterse en quirófano para ponerse tetas? Y la que no lo hace, pierde ventaja competitiva respecto al resto.

Recordad, GC y policia en la Manada con novias y metiendo la polla a una gorda a pelo por turnos compartiendo grumo con otros. Pues os diré: como ese GC, muchos otros.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Jajajajaja, para enmarcar. Vaya punch!




No has entendido nada, como el que me responde al comportamiento de putificación gregario de las mujeres con el de compañerismo en el Ejército. No habeis entendido que son necesidades ambas para cada grupo. 

Tengo que darle la razón a MissAlaska, un tipo que desprecia a las mujeres y saca que con putas le va de lujo no es un tipo muy brillante. Esas putas no te harán la sopita cuando estés en cama entubado o con la pierna rota, inútil.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Un embarazo una putada? No los tengas, no vales.
> 
> 
> Yo es lo único que echo en falta en mi vida. Una pareja también, pero sobretodo un hijo.
> ...



No me queda claro: ¿eres hombre o mujer? Porque un embarazo SÍ es una putada para la mujer. Todos los cambios hormonales, todas las pruebas, revisiones, tobillos hinchados, dolor de espalda, parto, cuarentena sexual, cambios físicos, depresión post-parto, etc.

Los hijos son una inmensa responsabilidad. Hay que asumir que en muchos casos el primer año de vida del bebé apenas vas a dormir y tener una relación normal de pareja. NADIE que no lo haya vivido sabe lo que destroza pasarse un puto año entero a full y sin apenas dormir.
Va haber nervios y discusiones, gente como la suegra que va a quererse meter en casa 24/7, etc.
Pagar un pastón en guardería, luego el cole, vacunas, médicos, etc.

Ser padre es precioso, pero en absoluto fácil. Está lleno de sacrificios.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Tú crees por ejemplo que ellas están cómodas con esos tacones y minifaldas en invierno?



¿Tú crees que lo hacen por ti? ¿Quién les ha dicho que ese look me gusta?

¡Atrévete a decirles que no se los pongan, y verás dónde te mandan con tu cháchara paternalista! 



OYeah dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que les apetece meterse en quirófano para ponerse tetas? Y la que no lo hace, pierde ventaja competitiva respecto al resto



¿Tú crees que yo las he obligado a ponérselas?

Algunas lo hacen porque son unas inseguras patológicas, otras porque quieren mucha 'carnaza donde elegir carapadre'...Pero no lo hacen por ti botarate, *lo hacen por ellas* no te engañes. 



OYeah dijo:


> Recordad, GC y policia en la Manada con novias y metiendo la polla a una gorda a pelo por turnos compartiendo grumo con otros. Pues os diré: como ese GC, muchos otros.



Recuerda. Niñata semigorda yendo sola de Madrid a San Sebastian en coche con 18 añitos. Despidiéndose de sus amigos betazos que se iban a la cama, como podía haberse ido ella pero ella quería más "marcha". Para irse con la Troupe de Manada creyéndose que cocida "ella controlaba"... Luego cogia rabos a dos manos para no caerse/tropezar.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> No me queda claro: ¿eres hombre o mujer? Porque un embarazo SÍ es una putada para la mujer. Todos los cambios hormonales, todas las pruebas, revisiones, tobillos hinchados, dolor de espalda, parto, cuarentena sexual, cambios físicos, depresión post-parto, etc.
> 
> Los hijos son una inmensa responsabilidad. Hay que asumir que en muchos casos el primer año de vida del bebé apenas vas a dormir y tener una relación normal de pareja. NADIE que no lo haya vivido sabe lo que destroza pasarse un puto año entero a full y sin apenas dormir.
> Va haber nervios y discusiones, gente como la suegra que va a quererse meter en casa 24/7, etc.
> ...




He visto varias embarazadas de seis meses trabajando junto a mi sirviendo mesas. Menos lobos.

Luego cuando paren tienen un permiso de maternidad por un año, sueldo sin trabajar. Ninguna parece tan derroida como tu cuentas.


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> No has entendido nada, como el que me responde al comportamiento de putificación gregario de las mujeres con el de compañerismo en el Ejército. No habeis entendido que son necesidades ambas para cada grupo.
> 
> Tengo que darle la razón a MissAlaska, un tipo que desprecia a las mujeres y saca que con putas le va de lujo no es un tipo muy brillante. Esas putas no te harán la sopita cuando estés en cama entubado o con la pierna rota, inútil.



El pagafantas de las 17:32h pasa puntual.

Pregúnteles Vd. a los divorciados y viogenizados cuántas sopitas les hacen cuando está con la pierna rota, caballero de blanco corcel.


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 Dic 2020)

Ya salió esa foto por aquí, y sí, se acerca bastante a la mujer actual española y supongo que de todos los paises desarrollados


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que lo hacen por ti? ¿Quién les ha dicho que ese look me gusta? ¡Atrévete a decirles que no se lo pongan y verás dónde te mandan con tu cháchara paternalista!
> 
> ¿Tú crees que yo las he obligado a ponérselas?
> 
> ...




Evitas el debate. Lo llevas a términos estúpidos. 

Si tú estuvieras forrado y aparcaras un Veyron en la puerta del club, y se acercaran cuatro o cinco muertas de frio a competir por ti, y eligieras a la más tapada y luego ya después del polvo le explicaras que la elegiste por eso, mi dinero a que ella contigo pillado iba a reconocerlo. De hecho, lo primero que hacen esas putas una vez pillan millonario es abrigarse bien y dejar de mostrar la carne.

Ejemplo?: Melania Trump.


Aqui en UK una vez pillan el proveedor se abandonan totalmente, como las gitanas.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Evitas el debate. Lo llevas a términos estúpidos.
> 
> Si tú estuvieras forrado y aparcaras un Veyron en la puerta del club, y se acercaran cuatro o cinco muertas de frio a competir por ti, y eligieras a la más tapada y luego ya después del polvo le explicaras que la elegiste por eso, mi dinero a que ella contigo pillado iba a reconocerlo. De hecho, lo primero que hacen esas putas una vez pillan millonario es abrigarse bien y dejar de mostrar la carne.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo estas relatando la pésima educación fluidmatriarcal que están recibiendo, y que se plasma en putificarse cuanto más mejor.

¿Qué culpa tendrá un betapardillo de caer en sus garras?


----------



## bladu (7 Dic 2020)

Y te olvidas al Nuevo Orden Mundial, en el que nos encaminan a todaaaa marcha. Vease Agenda 2030


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Yo lo que he puesto de manifiesto son todas las contradicciones que TAMBIEN acechan al hombre de hoy en día. Quiere una buena mujer pero no tiene la paciencia necesaria para conocer a ninguna. Quiere una mujer decente pero busca en TINDER y se queja de que las mujeres quieran conocerle un poco antes de dejarse que se la metan. Se fija en la buenorra ignorando al resto de mujeres y se queja de que esté rodeada de hombres. Quiere una familia, pero se asusta a las primeras de cambio en cuanto ve a un carapadre y lo coñazo que pueden ser los niños pequeños cuando se ponen pesados.
> 
> Las contradicciones de hoy en día son inherentes a ambos sexos. Somos hombres y mujeres normales que 'jugamos' a ser dioses del sexo, donde lo que no te de el subidón de dopamina a los 5 minutos es un coñazo que hay que descartar.



Pués abre un hilo al respecto, no vengas a ensuciar este. AHhh y el tuyo si que va pa la guardería, este es de interés.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Ya salió esa foto por aquí, y sí, se acerca bastante a la mujer actual española y supongo que de todos los paises desarrollados *OCCIDENTALES*



te lo enmiendo


----------



## flanagan (7 Dic 2020)

Pues si. Descriptivo, demoledor, y pedante también, ensayo que muestra la realidad tal cual es.
La ilustración de tía con edad de haber tenido al menos dos críos ya, con la falsa sonrisa de felicidad impostada (porque el canon imperante lo manda) y con la maleta de ruedas huyendo de si mismas a ninguna parte es tremenda.
Y falta el muro.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (7 Dic 2020)

Acertadísimo tu mensaje. Si eres mujer, doblemente, logras aparcar tus inclinaciones como fémina, para centrarte en las masculinas.

Aunque fuese una opinión adquirida, adoptando conocimientos ajenos, daría igual, sabes separar el grano de la paja en un mundo lleno de información contradictoria.



sepultada en guano dijo:


> La mera biología nos determina, para bien o para mal, hasta límites brutales.
> Ten en cuenta que la mayoría de los machos no tienen una compulsión real por la reproducción, es algo adquirido o por influencia social o se alegran una vez engendrada la larva, pero no es un hito existencial.




Los machos en la práctica totalidad de especies, son capaces de arriesgar su vida por copular. Apartamos esta situación y dedican sus esfuerzos a lo contrario, sobrevivir. Una incongruencia brutal e incomprensible si no se tiene en cuenta ese funcionamiento biológico producido por la testosterona.

El ejemplo contrario serían las hembras, igualmente centradas en sobrevivir, pero que corren esos riesgos por defender a sus crías. En este caso también se pueden encontrar ejemplos donde el macho defienda la prole, pero no es tan generalizado.

Ahí radica el origen de la diferencia, de 20 a 40 veces más testosterona en un hombre. Y una necesidad más acentuada en la hembra para que, una vez tenida, la supervivencia de su descendencia sea la prioridad número uno.

Muchos en vez de racionalizar lo fácil, lo biológicamente demostrado, se dedican a argumentar cualquier comportamiento basándose en la adquisición de esos valores sociales que indudablemente influyen en la toma de decisiones. Sin embargo estos son optativos, a diferencia de los biológicos.

Por esto, y mil ejemplos más, no somos iguales (ni falta que hace). En este mundo de imbéciles se confunde igualdad con tener los mismos derechos. Quien piensa eso, solo demuestra la diferencia intelectual entre unas personas y otras. Eso sí, luego esa misma idiotez les lleva a argumentar lo importante de "complementarse", algo imposible siguiendo su mismo hilo argumental.




sepultada en guano dijo:


> Para ellos, la parte profesional -o intelectual, si la tienen- no es algo subsidiario a la reproducción, puede ser tan o más importante.
> 
> Con ello, si se les pone un precio muy alto, es un valor social-existencial muy cuestionable.



De 10, me quito el sombrero. La mujer que comprenda esto, tiene muchas más armas para encontrar el hombre que se acerque a lo que desea.

Igualmente al revés, el hombre que comprenda a la mujer será más fácil que pueda aceptar una convivencia en pareja.

El problema es que no vale con asimilar la situación, se necesita coherencia para aceptarla, y eso es harina de otro costal.

Mucho más fácil hacerse el ciego durante un tiempo, y vivir esa felicidad con caducidad, que renunciar a ese placer al alcance de la mano. Esta es la opción más extendida por ambos sexos.

Por supuesto hablo en general, individualmente hay casos de todo tipo.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## DonManuel (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


>



El articulo es buenísimo, pero cítame como autor del meme o llegarán 13 millones de naves de Raticulín a hacerte cosas sucias.

Comentemos amistosamente esta caricatura de la mujer moderna de la portada del semanario The New Yorker


----------



## Anna E. (7 Dic 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Faltan los aliens.
> 
> Papá y mamá se casaron con veintipocos y mamá no le puso una carrera de obstáculos ni tenía el coño ya de quintamano. Hoy, tienes que reunir una lista infinita de requisitos para poder aspirar a los 30-35 a un coño de quintamano y lefado por marrones.
> 
> Lo bueno de esta distopía, es que en una generación o dos se acabará, pues ellas morirán sin descendencia. Y con un poco de suerte servirán de ejemplo en el futuro a las que queden, de lo que no hay que hacer.



En ese sentido esta distopía ya se ha llevado por delante lo que tenía que llevarse. De 20 años para abajo cambia mucho.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (7 Dic 2020)

Parece el titulo de una cancion, en vez de Sexo Drogas y Rock and Roll Whiskas, Satisfier y Lexatin.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

DonManuel dijo:


> El articulo es buenísimo, pero cítame como autor del meme o llegarán 13 millones de naves de Raticulín a hacerte cosas sucias.
> 
> Comentemos amistosamente esta caricatura de la mujer moderna de la portada del semanario The New Yorker



Pues no sabía que era tuyo, de hecho lo había traido de Forocoches, así que se puede decir que ya eres archifamoso. 

Ahora mismo te cito, enhorabuena porque es genial


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Papá y mamá se compraron un pisito modesto en la costa marrón, que era donde podían pagarlo. Mamá aguantó un poco hasta que papá se la metió, porque no quería que pensase que era una facilona, pero es que papá tuvo la paciencia necesaria para demostrarle a mamá que podía confiar en él y que la quería más allá de usarla como agujero. Papá aguantó 'las conversaciones' de mamá que ahora no estais dispuestos a aguantar ninguno porque en cuanto una mujer 'os sale con sus cosas' ya decís que 'es una loca de coño' y hay que 'poner tierra de por medio'.
> 
> No niego las contradicciones de la mujer de hoy, pero es que vosotros también os lo tendríais que hacer mirar.



esto me consta, con mujeres buenas, nada progres, no polifolladas y con ganas de tener familia. La verdad es verdad la diga quien la diga.

edito: y guapillas, cuanto menos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2020)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Acertadísimo tu mensaje. Si eres mujer, doblemente, logras aparcar tus inclinaciones como fémina, para centrarte en las masculinas.
> 
> Aunque fuese una opinión adquirida, adoptando conocimientos ajenos, daría igual, sabes separar el grano de la paja en un mundo lleno de información contradictoria.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, guapetón.
Nos leemos.


----------



## Siervo (7 Dic 2020)

Lo que me pregunto es si alguien tiene realmente un plan.¿hacia dónde quieren llevar las relaciones/familia?
Está claro que el modelo anterior no resultaba satisfactorio, al menos para una parte de las mujeres, y por eso han luchado para cambiarlo. La cuestión ahora es ¿qué tipo de sociedad quieren lograr las señoras?. Sospecho que una de la que no me gustaría formar parte.


----------



## chavolero (7 Dic 2020)

Cesar1992 dijo:


> Mi padre me tuvo con 48 años y fui su 6° y último hijo, mi madre tenía 23 años. Previamente él tuvo hijos con otras dos mujeres anteriores, pero por lo visto le gustaban jóvenes....
> 
> Creo que la calidad del esperma viene por la genética, mis abuelos paternos tuvieron 8 hijos...
> 
> ...



Ni una cosa ni otra. 
Es cierto que los hombres van perdiendo fertilidad , pero claro, de una manera mucho más paulatina, no como las mujeres que a partir de los 30 pierden casi toda su fertilidad en 5 o 6 años.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> La cuestión es que el apego humano tiene mucho de constructo social de las élites para asegurar la reproducción y que haya abundancia de proletariado (lo cual es utilísimo mientras no se hagan comunistas, cosa hoy bastante descartable) para que haya economías de escala, carne de cañón abundante en caso de guerras etc... ya que el humano si no es un animal, no lo es en ningún aspecto, y es básicamente un sujeto político y condicionado.
> La manera de venderte la idea, ya será más o menos sofisticada, eso sí.
> No es por tanto un apego innato, que lo puedas tener o no, o dirigido en una u otra dirección, sino un apego social para asegurar tu docilidad.



NO, el apego humano no es un constructo social, no seas progre, la dependencia de la madre, que es el primer apego, es absolutamente innato, real y duradero, hasta el punto de que lo primero que destruyeron fue eso, impidiendo una lactancia natural que debe ser prolongada, hasta seis años.

Y después el niño busca una referencia masculina, preferentemente una, y aunque es secundaria a la madre durante muchos años, es también innata y necesaria.

No seas más progre que los progres sólo por no dar la razón a una mujer cuando la tiene. La verdad no tiene género ni sexo.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Dic 2020)

Después de observar durante años el comportamiento sexual de las españolas he observado un extraño patrón que pasa por alto a casi todo el mundo:

A diferencia de lo que ocurre en otros países occidentales las españolas cuando más follan es cuando ya están a las puertas de la menopausia, como tratando de recuperar el tiempo perdido. En otros países occidentales cuando más follan es a los 16-25 años, cuando pasan de 35 empiezan a follar mucho menos, pero aquí ocurre justo al revés, cuando empiezan a follar más a los 30 y muy largos o incluso 40.

Recuerdo cuando estaba en la universidad, tenía conocidos de 22,23 años que se estaban tirando a mujeres de 30 y largos años separadas y con hijos, cuando se les preguntaba que porque hacían esto decían que las de su edad no follaban ni patrás, que era o eso o el puti club. En aquella época ya era normal que jóvenes de 20 o 20 y pocos fueran de putas, pero entonces se hacía medio a escondidas, y no estaba asociado al ocio nocturno, no era un acto social como ahora. 

Viendo como está el patio mucho no ha cambiado la cosa en estos años, conozco tío de 35-40 años que en lugar de follarse a mujeres de 25-30 que sería lo normal en cualquier país normal se están follando a mujeres de 45-50 años. Tengo un amigo que tiene una prima de 42 años que se está separando del marido, tiene una hija de 6 años y dice que la tía cuando tenía menos de 30 y estaba soltera era más estrecha que el carajo, y que sin embargo ahora no para de follar, obre todo con tíos más jóvenes.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> NO, el apego humano no es un constructo social, no seas progre, la dependencia de la madre, que es el primer apego, es absolutamente innato, real y duradero, hasta el punto de que lo primero que destruyeron fue eso, impidiendo una lactancia natural que debe ser prolongada, hasta seis años.
> 
> Y después el niño busca una referencia masculina, preferentemente una, y aunque es secundaria a la madre durante muchos años, es también innata y necesaria.
> 
> No seas más progre que los progres sólo por no dar la razón a una mujer cuando la tiene. La verdad no tiene género ni sexo.



Evidentemente hablas de otro tipo de apego, o no has asimilado lo que dije.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Evidentemente hablas de otro tipo de apego, o no has asimilado lo que dije.



¿la necesidad de pertenencia a un grupo, en específico a una tribu, es también cultural al 100%?

Si me dices una nación, ya es otra cosa. Pero queramos o no somos animales gregarios y culturales.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿la necesidad de pertenencia a un grupo, en específico a una tribu, es también cultural al 100%?
> 
> Si me dices una nación, ya es otra cosa. Pero queramos o no somos animales gregarios y culturales.



Pero algunas formas de emparejamiento son productos sociales y no siempre.
La idea de matrimonio actual -la convencional- realmente no se asienta hasta el siglo XIX como producto cultural, y aún así tardó su tiempo en consolidarse. Nada que ver con la idea de esta institución que, por ejemplo, tenían los romanos.

Ahora bien, ser artificial NO significa ser éticamente defectuoso ni TAMPOCO que sea poco adaptativo. Precisamente si estas estructuras surgen, por algo será, al menos mientras se mantengan las premisas que las originaron.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> He visto varias embarazadas de seis meses trabajando junto a mi sirviendo mesas. Menos lobos.
> 
> Luego cuando paren tienen un permiso de maternidad por un año, sueldo sin trabajar. Ninguna parece tan derroida como tu cuentas.



Buen invent propio de un 15 añero pajillero. Pero TODO lo que has dicho es rotundamente falso.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero algunas formas de emparejamiento son productos sociales y no siempre.
> La idea de matrimonio actual -la convencional- realmente no se asienta hasta el siglo XIX como producto cultural, y aún así tardó su tiempo en consolidarse. Nada que ver con la idea de esta institución que, por ejemplo, tenían los romanos.
> 
> Ahora bien, ser artificial NO significa ser éticamente defectuoso ni TAMPOCO que sea poco adaptativo. Precisamente si estas estructuras surgen, por algo será, al menos mientras se mantengan las premisas que las originaron.



que sí, que hay distintas formas de articular esa figura paterna, porque la madre es una constante biológica en todas las culturas. Pero es que en occidente se ha destruido de raíz todo tipo de familia funcional.

La maternidad ya tiene una connotación negativa y se promueve la muerte antes que la vida.


----------



## Stronger (7 Dic 2020)

Flora es una Charo


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Dic 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, que hay distintas formas de articular esa figura paterna, porque la madre es una constante biológica en todas las culturas. Pero es que en occidente se ha destruido de raíz todo tipo de familia funcional.
> 
> La maternidad ya tiene una connotación negativa y se promueve la muerte antes que la vida.



Con el asfixiante crecimiento demográfico -es un éxito como especie que se ha ido de mano- no es de extrañar.
Detrás de los valores morales o inmorales de una época siempre hay un sustrato ecológico, económico o de estructura de producción.


----------



## NCB (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## Abrojo (7 Dic 2020)

Esto ya se dijo en Burbuja: "Cuando Pilar era Pili"


----------



## Culozilla (7 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Con el asfixiante crecimiento demográfico -es un éxito como especie que se ha ido de mano- no es de extrañar.
> Detrás de los valores morales o inmorales de una época siempre hay un sustrato ecológico, económico o de estructura de producción.



La gente no tiene muchas luces para entender lo siguiente:

Sobre población + progresiva automatización del trabajo = políticas de control de la natalidad --> fomentar individualismo, destruir familia, fomentar homosexualidad.


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> La gente no tiene muchas luces para entender lo siguiente:
> 
> Sobre población + progresiva automatización del trabajo = políticas de control de la natalidad --> fomentar individualismo, destruir familia, fomentar homosexualidad.



¿Y el objetivo final es...?


----------



## Pepe la rana (7 Dic 2020)

Existen muchos Floras y tambien Floros. 

Es triste pero es así. 

Es más el 99% de los floreros son Floros: putas, internet y doritos es su vida de mierda. No mucho mejor que la de Flora.


----------



## Top_Spinete (7 Dic 2020)

Joder brutal texto


----------



## Top_Spinete (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> ¿Y el objetivo final es...?



La Tierra para unos pocos.

el resto, cada vez en menor número y más esclavizados


----------



## Octubris (7 Dic 2020)

La imagen de la feminazi es perfecta. Promiscua, despreciadora, anti-maternal, desarraigada...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (7 Dic 2020)

Carajillo, putas y escopeta.

El dibujo del votante de Vox actual.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> La diferencia es que la contraparte masculina está en esa situación por *obligación*, la parte femenina estáis en esa situación por *elección *(o eso es lo que os gusta creer). Las mujeres "liberadas" habéis despreciado a todos los hombres buenos. Es más habéis despreciado a todos los hombres, porque preferís frentemonos que os de caña hoy y patada mañana.
> 
> No conozco ni un hombre que esté solo que no añore una familia una vez llegada la treintena. Sin embargo conozco muchísimas mujeres que aún llegando a los 40 siguen con la cantinela de "aún soy muy joven, no quiero responsabilidades, carpe diem, jijiji". Patético.
> 
> No vengas aquí con cuentos para cubrir tus frustraciones y tus odios.



Te piden dinero a ti para vivir? 

Pues entonces...


----------



## Manteka (7 Dic 2020)

El artículo es buenísimo. Es 100% burbujero.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (7 Dic 2020)

Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo salvo en una cosa, promiscuidad no es sinónimo necesario de esterilidad, las españolas son las menos promiscuas de todo el mundo occidental, (al menos las más jóvenes, porque como dije antes la cosa cambia cuando se acercan a la menopausia y a veces incluso dan un giro de 180º y la que era estrecha antes de los 35 se vuelve de la noche a la mañana un putón verbenero) y sin embargo son las más estériles, las sudamericanas, las europeas del este, las asiáticas o las norteamericanas son mucho más promíscuas de jóvenes y sin embargo son más fértiles en cuanto a natalidad y además tienen hijos muchos más jóvenes.




Top_Spinete dijo:


> La Tierra para unos pocos.
> 
> el resto, cada vez en menor número y más esclavizados




Las 2 orejas y el rabo, hay en marcha todo un proceso de ingeniería social para extinguirnos, ahora llega también la castración química con aditivos con efecto estrogenizante en las comidas, flúor en el agua que es un disruptor endocrino, y las vacunas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

chavolero dijo:


> Ni una cosa ni otra.
> Es cierto que los hombres van perdiendo fertilidad , pero claro, de una manera mucho más paulatina, no como las mujeres que a partir de los 30 pierden casi toda su fertilidad en 5 o 6 años.



Puestos a poner ejemplos..., mi abuela paterna tuvo a su último hijo a los 46 o 47 años.
Y como ya dije en otro post, conocí dos mujeres que tuvieron hijos a los 50.
Así que, eso de que las mujeres de 35 ya han perdido toda su fertilidad, no sé...Será en tu casa.
Sin embargo un vecino de mis abuelos, se casó con una chica unos 17 años más joven que él. Ella tenía unos 19 o 20 y él unos 37 añazos. Ya solo pudieron tener 1 hijo. Quisieron tener más, pero según contaba ella, él ya no podía engendrar más llegados los 40.

Así que...


----------



## Culozilla (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> ¿Y el objetivo final es...?



¿Ves como no tenéis muchas luces?


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Sí es que sois unas psicópatas todas. "cambiar de pareja *no es igual de fácil que cambiar de calcentines*. Y está el *apego*..."
> 
> Mundanizáis hasta eso. ¿De *amor* ya ni hablamos no? eso es demasiado cursi y metafísico para vosotras ya... el "apego"... vaya cojones... yo no tengo "apego" a mi mujer, yo tengo apego a mis zapatillas favoritas o a una camisa que me gusta, por eso me cuesta un poco más tirarlas a la basura
> 
> os habéis convertido en auténticas psicópatas



La psicópata lo será tu putísima madre. Y de ahí lo heredaste tú, un puto psicópata de mierda.

Por otra parte, y aunque no tenga la más mínima importancia en la conversación, SOY UN HOMBRE. Se te nota el ramalazo misógino. Quizá tu madre te abandonó al nacer y te quedaron taras y fobia contra las mujeres, a saber.

Y ya para acabar, ¿sabes leer? Digo precisamente que no es fácil, que cambiar de pareja es difícil y que el apego es importante. Llámalo amor si quieres, aunque creo que no sabes lo que es eso. Simplemente atacas porque lo que escribo te jode en lo más profundo.
Además, hablo en general, si estamos ante una pareja que lleva solo un par de meses juntos, ¿crees que están ya derretidos de amor?

Si los primeros que no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es el amor sois amargados como tú. Amargados, psicópatas, trastornados. El apego no es lo que se le tiene a unas zapatillas, PUTO TARADO DE MIERDA, QUE NO SABES NI LEER ni mucho menos interpretar lo que se te dice.

Y no, no tienes mujer ni te toca ninguna ni con un puntero láser. De lo contrario no estarías tan agresivo y hecho mierda.

Y para que te ilustres mínimamente, aquí una acepción de "apego":


_"El apego es un concepto ampliamente estudiado en la literatura científica, especialmente a partir de las teorías de John Bowlby sobre la construcción de nuestras primeras relaciones durante la infancia"_.

_"Como término hace referencia al modo particular en que las personas tienden a interactuar con aquellos con quienes establecen un vínculo relevante, incluyendo los sentimientos de intimidad y compromiso sobre los que se asientan los sutiles lazos de una relación humana"._

¿Qué es el apego? Definición y tipos de apego


----------



## bladu (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Sí es que sois unas psicópatas todas. "cambiar de pareja *no es igual de fácil que cambiar de calcentines*. Y está el *apego*..."
> 
> Mundanizáis hasta eso. ¿De *amor* ya ni hablamos no? eso es demasiado cursi y metafísico para vosotras ya... el "apego"... vaya cojones... yo no tengo "apego" a mi mujer, yo tengo apego a mis zapatillas favoritas o a una camisa que me gusta, por eso me cuesta un poco más tirarlas a la basura
> 
> os habéis convertido en auténticas psicópatas




El amor, como he dicho anteriormente, entre parejas que se empiezan a conocer a partir de >35 no creo que exista. Obviamente ha de existir algun tipo de afinidad "fuerte", como para dar paso, a algo tan importante como una vida en común. Pero yo creo que es mas una conjuncion de intereses, mayor o menor calculado, que amor propiamente dicho, por las 2 partes, pero mas quiza por parte de la mujer que del hombre, a no ser que hablemos del típico hombre sociopata -psicopata.

De hay también que una vez alcanzados ciertos intereses y pasado cierto umbral de aguante, ( que hoy en dia esta bastante bajo el liston), se de puerta a la relacion. Asi que los que esteis casados y mireis por el hombro a los INCEL o solteros, no os creais necesariamente que porque en este momento esteis casados, el dia de mañana os podeis ver tan o mas tirados que un colila, cuando nadie os vaya a visitar al hospital, ( y con los hijos puestos en vuestra contra)


----------



## damnit (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La psicópata lo será tu putísima madre. Y de ahí lo heredaste tú, un puto psicópata de mierda.
> 
> Por otra parte, y aunque no tenga la más mínima importancia en la conversación, SOY UN HOMBRE. Se te nota el ramalazo misógino. Quizá tu madre te abandonó al nacer y te quedaron taras y fobia contra las mujeres, a saber.
> 
> ...



Menudo aliade estás tu hecho. Hazte mirar lo de la bilis esa, que me has hecho hasta reír


----------



## fayser (7 Dic 2020)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Vuelve a casa sola y borracha?..... Esto es lo realmente importante.



Sola, borracha, y no la buscan ya ni los violadores...


----------



## Durden (7 Dic 2020)

El dibuko del forero medio:
Doritos, pornohub, Vox, graduado escolar justito, no ha conocido mundo mas alla de su ciudad, valiente en redes socialez pero un cagon en la vida real.. 
No creo equivocarme mucho


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Menudo aliade estás tu hecho. Hazte mirar lo de la bilis esa, que me has hecho hasta reír



Tú sí deberías hacerte mirar los trastornos que gastas. Y ya de paso miras en un diccionario o en un libro de psicología básica, qué es el apego. Relee mi anterior contestación porque te pegué una buena definición de lo que es "apego". Un concepto amplio, profundo...Aunque claro, para alguien que es igual de profundo que un cenicero, no sé...

En cuanto a lo de "aliade", ¿argentino, acaso?


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Tener hijos en el escenario actual de feminazismo rampante y leyes viogen, es una condena de muerte civil para un hombre.
> 
> Y los hombres, aunque las mujeres no lo crean, no son gilipollas.



Nada. Todo excusas. Hay hombres que no tienen nada que perder en una separación o divorcio porque nada tienen más que su sueldo. Y de ahí a veces se puede sacar una pensión de alimentos y a veces ni eso.
Los hombres, de siempre no han querido tener hijos, o los han querido como efecto secundario de un matrimonio.
Y hoy en día como se pueden evitar...
Y por cierto, hay tíos que sacan mucha tajada en los divorcios. Recientemente una compañera de trabajo se divorció y él pretendía sacarle unos 100 mil euros. Aclarar que la casa era de ella, pagada antes de casarse con él, y que ella además de criar a los dos hijos de la pareja, trabaja hace años y aporta. Y aun así él pretendía sablearle 100 mil euros. Vamos que..., jetas los hay en ambos bandos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (7 Dic 2020)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> La situación de las "mujeres maduras libres" en España es tan grotesca que ya ni siquiera es necesario ironizar sobre ello (y mucho menos recurrir al sarcasmo).
> Con analizarlo friamente en tres o cuatro puntos (tele encendida para no sentirse sola, sin hijos en el último tercio de su vida reproductiva, consumo masivo de ansiolíticos, etc), ya da para una distopía de terror. Cierto que el panorama para los hombres no es mejor, pero como ya han dicho lo del hombre es por imposición no por elección.



Pero vamos a ver, ¿a ti te deprime no tener hijos?
¿Solo consumen ansiolíticos las solteras?


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> Buen invent propio de un 15 añero pajillero. Pero TODO lo que has dicho es rotundamente falso.



Trabajando conmigo.junto a mi, con una barriga que no podia pasar entre las mesas. 



sepultada en guano dijo:


> Con el asfixiante crecimiento demográfico -es un éxito como especie que se ha ido de mano- no es de extrañar.
> Detrás de los valores morales o inmorales de una época siempre hay un sustrato ecológico, económico o de estructura de producción.



Uy, Segismunda, me ha gustado eso. Muy bien. ¿Quedamos por Zoom? 



Pepe la rana dijo:


> Existen muchos Floras y tambien Floros.
> 
> Es triste pero es así.
> 
> Es más el 99% de los floreros son Floros: putas, internet y doritos es su vida de mierda. No mucho mejor que la de Flora.




Y cierren el hilo. No hagan el ridiculo más.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Trabajando conmigo.junto a mi, con una barriga que no podia pasar entre las mesas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tan verdadero como lo del año gratis y pagado, verdad? De verdad que pensáis que esas mentiras van a colar?


----------



## elKaiser (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ¿a ti te deprime no tener hijos?
> ¿Solo consumen ansiolíticos las solteras?



El fin biológico de un mujer es la maternidad; sí ese objetivo no se cumple, el resultado es la frustración.

Ojo!, hablo desde el punto de vista científico, no ideológico.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Dic 2020)

El texto parece casi un artículo paródico escrito por alguien del ático.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (7 Dic 2020)

Vamos, que cada vez hay más coñotontos, quejicas, alucinetis, que tienen una existencia sufragada por sus papis y que estás pululan en un mundo consumista, hedonista, chupiguay y que a falta de auténticos dramas lloran todas sus penosas penas por las redes narrando la opresión que una chica siente y otros tantos problemas de primer mundo. En fin...

A estas les metía tal patada en el coño que las mandaba a Mali para que supieran lo que es estar oprimida y jodida de verdad.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Dic 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> La imagen de la feminazi es perfecta. Promiscua, despreciadora, anti-maternal, desarraigada...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 509075



y Borracha siempre con una copa cerca


----------



## chavolero (7 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Puestos a poner ejemplos..., mi abuela paterna tuvo a su último hijo a los 46 o 47 años.
> Y como ya dije en otro post, conocí dos mujeres que tuvieron hijos a los 50.
> Así que, eso de que las mujeres de 35 ya han perdido toda su fertilidad, no sé...Será en tu casa.
> Sin embargo un vecino de mis abuelos, se casó con una chica unos 17 años más joven que él. Ella tenía unos 19 o 20 y él unos 37 añazos. Ya solo pudieron tener 1 hijo. Quisieron tener más, pero según contaba ella, él ya no podía engendrar más llegados los 40.
> ...



Vamos a ver, en mi familia precisamente hay un caso de madre primeriza con 40 años y el niño nació bien y no pasó nada, y el hombre tenía 47.
Si llega a ser la mujer la que tuviera 47 y el hombre 40 dime si crees que hubiera sido posible.
El hombre de tu ejemplo podía tener baja fertilidad y es obvio que hay casos de todo tipo, pero LO NORMAL Y HABITUAL es que las mujeres a los 30 empiezan a perder fertilidad a toda velocidad, mientras que el hombre la pierde mucho más despacio.
A los 40 años una mujer tiene un 1 por ciento de posibilidades de quedar embarazada en cada intento, mientras que a los 30 años tiene un 25 o 30 por ciento, un hombre sin embargo tiene casi las mismas posibilidades a los 30 y a los 40.
Y admitiendo que el esperma va perdiendo calidad y aumentando la probabilidad de problemas del futuro niño, ni muchísimo menos es comparable a lo que ocurre con las mujeres, que a los 42 años tienen muchas posibilidades de tener niños con síndrome de down, concretamente 1 de cada 60 niños, mientras que con 30 años sólo es uno de cada mil.
Hablas de 2 mujeres de 50 años teniendo hijos, y poder se podrá pero es poco habitual y con 49 años de edad ya hay 1 de cada 12 niños que salen con síndrome de down.


----------



## Autómata (7 Dic 2020)

Vaya hilo de descubrimiento de la pólvora. 
Menos mal que tengo una edad que me ha permitido vivir otros tiempos.


----------



## OYeah (7 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> Tan verdadero como lo del año gratis y pagado, verdad? De verdad que pensáis que esas mentiras van a colar?




Asi es aqui en UK y por eso tienen hijos.


----------



## SuperMariano (8 Dic 2020)

A mí no me engañan eso no lo ha escrito una mujer, el autor es un incel resentido y nuncafollista que se debe pasar el día entre forocoches/burbuja y lo ha publicado con pseudónimo de mujer para que no puedan llamarle incel


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Dic 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Con el asfixiante crecimiento demográfico -es un éxito como especie que se ha ido de mano- no es de extrañar.
> Detrás de los valores morales o inmorales de una época siempre hay un sustrato ecológico, económico o de estructura de producción.



De la misma manera que hay eugenesia positiva y eugenesia negativa, el control demográfico se puede conseguir de manera positiva y de hecho donde no están haciendo nada al respecto es en los países donde más lo necesitan, de hecho impidieron tal control, que se da naturalmente cuando aumenta la calidad de vida y la prosperidad de las personas, caso de las dictaduras laicistas de oriente medio, que las tumbaron una a una y pusieron repúblicas islámicas, pronatalistas.

Idem para los países africanos.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Dic 2020)

¿Y no se ha montado una revolución en Twitter con las pelofrito pidiendo la cabeza del redactor acusándolo de criminal, facha, y asesino?

Ah, no, espera...
¡Que lo escribe una tía!    

Repito:
¿Y no se ha montado una revolución en Twitter con las pelofrito pidiendo la cabeza del redactor acusándola de criminal, facha, y asesina?


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Nada. Todo excusas. Hay hombres que no tienen nada que perder en una separación o divorcio porque nada tienen más que su sueldo. Y de ahí a veces se puede sacar una pensión de alimentos y a veces ni eso.
> Los hombres, de siempre no han querido tener hijos, o los han querido como efecto secundario de un matrimonio.
> Y hoy en día como se pueden evitar...
> Y por cierto, hay tíos que sacan mucha tajada en los divorcios. Recientemente una compañera de trabajo se divorció y él pretendía sacarle unos 100 mil euros. Aclarar que la casa era de ella, pagada antes de casarse con él, y que ella además de criar a los dos hijos de la pareja, trabaja hace años y aporta. Y aun así él pretendía sablearle 100 mil euros. Vamos que..., jetas los hay en ambos bandos.



Coño! El mangina gilipollas este. Ya ni me acordaba. Pensaba que ya no posteaba.

Veo que sigue siendo igual de imbécil xD

Veo que hay mucho SJW y progre resentido por aquí, argumentando lo de siempre: "no follas, doritos, cueva, la play, gordo, etc..."

Esto debe ser porque el artículo ha debido de dar en la llaga, aunque el caso es que no me parece una publicación especialmente buena o novedosa. Es algo que todo el mundo sabe.


----------



## Alcazar (8 Dic 2020)

Quien es la tal Esperanza Ruiz que firma ese artículo demoledor? Alguien sabe algo de ella?


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2020)

Muy bonito. Pero la única realidad es que eres un retaco de 1,60 que, casi con total seguridad, se quedará solo el resto de su vida. Porque de poco te servirá construírte el mundo que quieras. La realidad es aplastante y comprendrás que poco importa que te aceptes a ti mismo, porque los demás no te aceptarán a ti.

Acabrás tus días siendo lo que ya estás empezando a ser: un desesperado que busca aprobación de cualquier fémina a través de Internet, como demuestra el intercambio de mensajes con Mis Alaska o como cojones se llame.

Edito:

Leyendo otros posts tuyos veo que has desvariado, invéntando gilipolleces.

Creo que se acabó para ti.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (8 Dic 2020)

Los Mass mierda, el exceso de hombres importados tercermundistas, el ESTADO, el feminazismo y las nuevas modas.

Sumale que la educacion de princesa era lo habitual, que ya no debian vivir como sus madres y abuelas, pero tampoco esforzarse como los hombres de su edad que hacian deporte todas las semanas, que estudiaban cosas MAS IMPORTANTES, y que se esforzaban mas currando (sobre todo aceptando CURROS DE MIERDA , antes de incluso poder acabar currando de lo que querian).
A nada que tuviesen padres funcivagos, progres de turno buenistas o con carnet politico socialista-progre te daba como resultado el descrito.



damnit dijo:


> La diferencia es que la contraparte masculina está en esa situación por *obligación*, la parte femenina estáis en esa situación por *elección *(o eso es lo que os gusta creer). Las mujeres "liberadas" habéis despreciado a todos los hombres buenos. Es más habéis despreciado a todos los hombres, porque preferís frentemonos que os de caña hoy y patada mañana.
> 
> No conozco ni un hombre que esté solo que no añore una familia una vez llegada la treintena. Sin embargo conozco muchísimas mujeres que aún llegando a los 40 siguen con la cantinela de "aún soy muy joven, no quiero responsabilidades, carpe diem, jijiji". Patético.
> 
> No vengas aquí con cuentos para cubrir tus frustraciones y tus odios.



Yo lo que veo que cualquier tia que no se descuide, que no sea gorda inicialmente, que no sea fea, aunque sea delmonton y que no se al menos haya hecho una maldita FP aunque sea.
Vamos que si no hace estudios largos, o carreras de chunga insercion laboral, puede tener familia perfecta.
(Las que hacen deporte y son guapillas eligen alfotas y tienen una lista interminable).

Tiene mas mercado para elegir, hasta de tios con buenas nominas y mas atractivos que ella que a la inversa y obviamente no tiene ni que currase una mierda el ligoteo.

Los tios parece que o aceptan lo que les viene (incompatibilidad en muchos casos, debe ser que les gusta domar hombres no lo se xD), en otros muy por debajo de su nivel formativo-socioeconomico, o sino se quedan a 2 velas.

Y de hace 15 años a ahora ha cambiado muchisimo para peor todo, solo veo que queda gente normal o parejas normales en barrios patriotas de clase media o medio alta (no progres), porque tambien hay zonas de progres con ese nivel economico y son aun mas subnormales.

Quedan algunos barrios obreros de patriotas y chonis antiinmis, sobre todo en Murcia y en Andalucia.

Pero repito, me da la impresion que las que no son catolicas de ir a misa y no estar en esos barrios ademas conservadoras, (no son ni de fiar).

Tema familia afirmo que yo en los 20s pensaba diferente a como pienso ahora, sin embargo las mujeres que ve uno por la calle de 40s uno no sabe si siguen imaginando que tienen 20 años o que pasa.

Puedo parecer clasista, pero es un tema que llevo analizando desde hace tiempo y a mi alrrededor solo tienen novias estables y cogidas de antes los que les va bien el tema y ganan 2k en adelante . Y ya no me meto en tema descendencia... apenas la gente tiene hijos, ni aun con pisos pagados o con pasta para aburrir, la gente esta acojonada con tanta politica feminazicomunistaprogrenazi del gobierno.

Otro tema es que con salarios mileuristas a los que estan condenados muchos españoles y españolas, mas si al hombre no puede elegir nada mejor que el, y sin pueblos donde quieran irse muchas españolas, la viabilidad de criar una familia es imposible con unos costes de vida desde 2000 euros mes en Madrid para una familia de 4-5 miembros (sin lujos de ningun tipo).

Que el hombre esta acabado con estas obligaciones y aguantar a productos devaluados aunque se haya currado una vida? SI

Que hay alternativas? SI, , hay mas paises del mundo donde esta bazofia de genocidio social no se da.

Que hay hombres y mujeres normales a la vieja usanza en España? SI, pero no es lo más común .



TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Faltan los aliens.
> 
> Papá y mamá se casaron con veintipocos y mamá no le puso una carrera de obstáculos ni tenía el coño ya de quintamano. Hoy, tienes que reunir una lista infinita de requisitos para poder aspirar a los 30-35 a un coño de quintamano y lefado por marrones.
> 
> Lo bueno de esta distopía, es que en una generación o dos se acabará, pues ellas morirán sin descendencia. Y con un poco de suerte servirán de ejemplo en el futuro a las que queden, de lo que no hay que hacer.



jojojo terrible realidad descrita.



Culozilla dijo:


> La gente no tiene muchas luces para entender lo siguiente:
> 
> Sobre población + progresiva automatización del trabajo = políticas de control de la natalidad --> fomentar individualismo, destruir familia, fomentar homosexualidad.



Donde mas se da en occidente entre blanquitos y que vengan pateras, todo curiosisimo eh? llevan atacando la clase obrera y media desde que tengo uso de razon y desde que acabé el instituto.




Sunwukung dijo:


> De la misma manera que hay eugenesia positiva y eugenesia negativa, el control demográfico se puede conseguir de manera positiva y de hecho donde no están haciendo nada al respecto es en los países donde más lo necesitan, de hecho impidieron tal control, que se da naturalmente cuando aumenta la calidad de vida y la prosperidad de las personas, caso de las dictaduras laicistas de oriente medio, que las tumbaron una a una y pusieron repúblicas islámicas, pronatalistas.
> 
> Idem para los países africanos.



Es que la madre del cordero es esa, no hace falta exterminar a los BLANQUITOS que ya de por si NO IBAN A CRECER MAS, estaban teniendo 1-2 hijos SI ESO.

Es que en Africa y Oriente Medio se podria haber limitado a una moda de 1-2 hijos por familia, COMO EN OCCIDENTE.

Y SERIAMOS 5000 MILLONES DE PERSONAS ESTABILIZANDOSE EN ESA CIFRA .

Pero es que quieren guerras, dictaduras, esclavos, terrorismo y control del planeta entero.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Dic 2020)

*BRVTAL !!!!!!*

grande Reverte.


----------



## Manteka (8 Dic 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Carajillo, putas y escopeta.
> 
> El dibujo del votante de Vox actual.



Lo dices como si fuese algo malo. El carajillo y las putas son parte de la alegría básica de la vida. Y la escopeta es un gran objeto que representa la libertad del hombre.

Como decía Maquiavelo: El hombre desarmado no solo está indefenso sino que también es miserable.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Dic 2020)

Y se formó la gozadera
*
Amiga embarazada de hombre que no es su marido. ¿Os ha pasado?*

Cuando tenía 18-19 años tenía un amigo que se lió con una chica con novio. Esta chica se quedó embarazada mientras estaba liada con mi amigo. Ella no sabía de quien era el niño que iba a tener, pero decidieron que se callarían los dos, que esa hija aunque fuese de mi amigo iba a pasar por hija de su novio y así lo dejaron, porque además mi amigo no quería responsabilizarse (mal por su parte porque si no te pones condon, tienes que apechugar). Yo conozco a la chica porque iba al instituto conmigo y la tengo en Instagram, su hija ahora debe tener unos 10 años. A día de hoy sigue con su novio, ahora marido, y parecen muy felices los tres. Yo hace unos 8-9 años que ya no tengo relación con ese amigo, así que desconozco si se arrepiente de su decisión o no. Supongo que ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente.


----------



## Tumama (8 Dic 2020)

Miomio dijo:


> Hay ciertas cosas que pasados un par de años ya tendrían que estar habladas en una pareja joven.
> 
> Y di no es una pareja joven en unos meses.
> 
> ...






Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sí, pero cambiar de pareja no es igual de fácil que cambiar de calcetines. Y está el apego...
> Fácil fácil no es.



Doy fe de este problema. Me separé de mi primera novia a los 23. Ella no quería tener hijos hasta pasados los 30, yo estaba terminando la carrera, me iba bien en el trabajo y quería formar una familia Común y corriente. A esa edad es un plan demasiado aburrido para una chica.

Me separé de otra, tras un par de años de convivencia, a los 28. Ella estaba “centrada en su carrera profesional y luego quería iniciar un master”, por lo que no veía en sus planes tener hijos.

Me separé de otra a los 34. Ella simplemente creía que “es cruel traer niños a este mundo”.

Así perdí mis mejores años esperando a que cambien de opinión tres mujeres. Que a pesar de que podamos tener hijos a los 50 los hombres, lo más lindo es tenerlos de jóvenes.

No es fácil abandonar a alguien a quien se aprecia, es duro ponerse a elegir entre tus planes y tu pareja. Al final las relaciones no terminaban drásticamente, sino que la plena conciencia de que no se podía tener un futuro juntos, por divergencia de objetivos, llevaba a que la “chispa” se apague poco a poco, hasta que la relación se convertía en algo pesado, tóxico y desgastante.

Ya que esta, Skywalker, aquí un ejemplo de alguien que sólo tuvo la mala suerte de conocer mujeres que no querían tener hijos. Y no eran guarras de discoteca. Las conocí como se conoce a la gente decente: frecuentando algún lugar común, entablando conversación, un tiempo después alguna cita, luego otra y así.

Ya he bajado los brazos, hoy no espero nada de una mujer, porque lo que quería ya no me lo darán. Por lo tanto, como también alguien describe más arriba en el hilo, me he puesto más exquisito: una mujer es un gasto enorme de energías y tiene que compensar con algo. Lo de formar familia ya ni lo espero, así que tiene que compensar con otra cosa: como ser muy joven y atractiva.

Así también es que me condeno al pseudo-nuncafollismo, pero como los suecos a los que cita Vinius: con algo en la vida en lo que enfocarme que no sea follar, aficiones, trabajo, etc.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Dic 2020)

Siervo dijo:


> Lo que me pregunto es si alguien tiene realmente un plan.¿hacia dónde quieren llevar las relaciones/familia?
> Está claro que el modelo anterior no resultaba satisfactorio, al menos para una parte de las mujeres, y por eso han luchado para cambiarlo. La cuestión ahora es ¿qué tipo de sociedad quieren lograr las señoras?. Sospecho que una de la que no me gustaría formar parte.



Para muchos progres y urbanitas es difícil de entender. No es ni el MACHISMO (Sí, machismo) de antes, ni el hedonismo/"pasodetodo" de ahora. Es que ni una cosa, ni la otra, ¡JODER!


----------



## OYeah (8 Dic 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> El pagafantas de las 17:32h pasa puntual.
> 
> Pregúnteles Vd. a los divorciados y viogenizados cuántas sopitas les hacen cuando está con la pierna rota, caballero de blanco corcel.




Para eso solo hay que saber casarse, no tener nada a tu nombre, lumbreras.


----------



## M.Karl (8 Dic 2020)

España, segundo país europeo con el nivel de natalidad más bajo

Las mujeres en edad fértil están siendo zombis involuntarios de poderes internacionales cuyo objetivo es destruír Occidente hasta sus cimientos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Uy, Segismunda, me ha gustado eso. Muy bien. ¿Quedamos por Zoom?



¿Quién coño es Segismuda?


----------



## HvK (8 Dic 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> Cuando las élites quieran darle la vuelta a la tortilla, empezarán a bombardear día sí día también en todos los medios de comunicación a las jovenzuelas con que la verdadera felicidad la da tener hijos y familia muy jóvenes.
> 
> De hecho, ya son un par de criticas las de este tipo que me he encontrado. Parece que están allanando ya el camino para volver al viejo paradigma.



Ni de coña


----------



## BGA (8 Dic 2020)

La sociedad humana está formada por hombres y por mujeres con capacidades y "atributos" complementarios. El modo en que se gestione esa complementariedad, su discusión, no debería nunca jamás concluir en la pérdida de lo que es esencial en favor de lo que es contingente, como los diferentes puntos de vista para abordar un problema no deben acabar ocultando el problema porque al final. los malos ganan siempre dividendo lo que estaba unido y enfrentando lo que ya no permanece unido. Y no hay mejor forma para conseguir esa desunión primero y luego el efrentamiento, que separarlo todo en dos grupos, primero creando a la víctima y luego al verdugo. El orden de los factores altera el producto... La razón es simple: la víctima mueve a solidaridad, es decir, crea a su alrededor un mundo lleno de buenas intenciones y emociones. Más tarde, conquistados por ideas de armonía social y de justicia, es preciso perfilar la imagen del verdugo y lo que empieza siendo un asunto de solidaridad y buena vibra, acaba derivando en delirantes sentimientos de odio. Ahora resta preguntarse qué sentimientos prevalecen, si los de la primera ola (paz, amor y cocacola) o los de las segunda, que ya son chutes de veneno en vena.

De repente, la mujer ha desaparecido como mujer y como persona y se convierte en la bandera de una cruzada. Se ha llegado a la conclusión de que lo imperativo no es la mujer sino acabar con el hombre llegando tan lejos como para poder afirmar que muerto el perro se acabó la rabia. El "problemilla" es que el hombre no es un perro ni todos los hombres son malos como todos los perros tampoco tienen rabia.

Del amor al odio todo son sentimientos, como del hocico al rabo, todo es marrano...

Se trata entonces de un proceso de demolición y no de construcción de un mundo más justo. Comprenderá todo el mundo que del odio no puede surgir el amor ni la justicia pues si se tratara de llegar a esos términos, sería el amor y la justicia los principios de toda acción encaminada a asegurar un espacio al amor en una república en la que domine la justicia por encima de las emociones, siempre tan cambiantes, siempre tan escurridizas...


----------



## damnit (8 Dic 2020)

me parece que no lo has entendido. Las mujeres ponéis una cara al mundo de que sois unas empoderdas y unas liberadas pero luego en casa os atiborráis a prozac mientras lloráis en la ducha. 

Los hombres, que por imposición tienen que estar solos, tienen una vida plena con las mil aficiones que por lo general solemos tener y que las mujeres, no tienen.

Con algo de inteligencia, se te podría ocurrir por qué un hombre prefiere a veces estar solo a cargar con una mujer, y qué podéis hacer para cambiar eso. Las mujeres españolas habéis arruinado a los hombres españoles.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (8 Dic 2020)

Mas quisieras , ve preparando el lexatin empoderada que te esta dando el bajon

PD: Los hombres ya tenemos aficiones desde pequeño, no como otras personitas que nunca saben lo que quieren y tampoco saben nunca que hacer...


----------



## Mis Alaska (8 Dic 2020)

Y?


----------



## NCB (8 Dic 2020)




----------



## 999999999 (8 Dic 2020)

Que disfrutáis de vuestra soledad...???

Eso es lo que vendéis, y lo que se refleja en esa portada.

Las mujeres lleváis MUCHO PEOR LA SOLEDAD, pero mucho...

Los tíos estamos acostumbrados, porque es nuestro estado natural. Nuestras cosas, nuestros hobbies, deporte, un poco de sexo de vez en cuando y a correr...

No necesitamos ni gatos ni medicamentos para poder sobrellevar la vida de solteros


----------



## elena francis (8 Dic 2020)

NCB dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 509062



¿Qué es esa foto?


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> me parece que no lo has entendido. Las mujeres ponéis una cara al mundo de que sois unas empoderdas y unas liberadas pero luego en casa os atiborráis a prozac mientras lloráis en la ducha.
> 
> Los hombres, que por imposición tienen que estar solos, tienen una vida plena con las mil aficiones que por lo general solemos tener y que las mujeres, no tienen.
> 
> Con algo de inteligencia, se te podría ocurrir por qué un hombre prefiere a veces estar solo a cargar con una mujer, y qué podéis hacer para cambiar eso. Las mujeres españolas habéis arruinado a los hombres españoles.



Por eso los tios se suicidan como moscas. Por que somos super felices, osea.


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Dic 2020)

Que estamos todos igual de amargaos solo lo niega alguien con una mierda en el craneo a modo de cerebro.

Si tan contentos estuvierais a santo de que estarias a ver como estan las mujeres o lo dejan de estar, si os fijais en eso es poque sois unos amargaos y ver a otros, otras en este caso, pasarlas putas os produce algo de consuelo.

Es el mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, que no por ser mas viejo que mear de pie ha dejado nunca de funcionar.


----------



## NCB (8 Dic 2020)

elena francis dijo:


> ¿Qué es esa foto?



Universo 25.


----------



## NCB (8 Dic 2020)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Por eso los tios se suicidan como moscas. Por que somos super felices, osea.



En muchos, quizás la mayoría, de los suicidios de un hombre, está detrás el conflicto con una mujer.

Lo cual resulta bastante patético por cierto.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (8 Dic 2020)

Lo de nacida en los 90...................

Ojito con las divorciadas resabiadas de en torno a 40, que les aplica esto al 100%.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> MIra salvo que seas un kraken del copon no sabes lo que es salir noche tras noche garito tras garito a que 4 zorras empoderadas te manden a la mierda todos los dias.
> 
> No sabes lo que es que te traten como si fueras invisibles todas la vida.
> 
> ...



Sois muy pesados los que os empeñais en hacer comparaciones lineales hombres - mujeres respecto a sus aventuras en el ligar. Son circunstancias completamente distintas e incomparables porque los intereses son distintos: los hombres de momento nos conformamos con que nos hagan casito y follar mientras las mujeres buscan que se enamoren de ellas y pillar pareja estable.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Dic 2020)

*Pues a mí también*, que algunas viváis tan engañadas. 

- Yo lo que veo son mujeres en el sofá pegadas a Telecirco, locas por cuidar solas como madres solteras a sus larvas del malote, o deseando pillar a algún rabo para contarle sus dramas con sus exparejas (malotes todos). 

- Somos los hombres solteros los que vamos al casino a darle a los naipes, hacemos barbacoas, vamos al circuito a poner los coches a todo lo que den, vamos al gym, nos culturizamos por internet para ser más productivos y aprender nuevas destrezas... Y al tener mujeres lejos: sin tensiones, dramas, chantajes emocionales, imperativos sociales no optativos, y otros desvarios varios.

Cuando algún malote del grupo de amigos deja a una novia, el entornito de la novia es siempre quien propone y abre la posibilidad de que pese a las desavenencias de la pareja "podemos seguir quedando" ¡Por algo será! 

En prácticamente todas la barbacoas, somos los hombres tanto los que cocinamos carnes y paellas, como les traemos a ellas el café.

En cuanto el régimen fluidmatriarcal os corte el grifo de las paguitas y los privilegios, os váis a enterar de lo que vale un peine.

¡Más invents, por favor! Que esto es lo más a lo que dáis algunas para la comedia.


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Dic 2020)

NCB dijo:


> En muchos, quizás la mayoría, de los suicidios de un hombre, está detrás el conflicto con una mujer.
> 
> Lo cual resulta bastante patético por cierto.



Pues eso.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (8 Dic 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Sois muy pesados los que os empeñais en hacer comparaciones lineales hombres - mujeres respecto a sus aventuras en el ligar. Son circunstancias completamente distintas e incomparables porque los intereses son distintos: los hombres de momento nos conformamos con que nos hagan casito y follar mientras las mujeres buscan que se enamoren de ellas y pillar pareja estable.



Es que aqui las floreras despliegan toda su sabidurida adquirida en el Cosmopolitan.
Y hay que recordarles que a los hombres, quitando a cuatro guaperas y/o con dinero , si quiere algo se lo tiene que trabajar.. y con dos cojones.
A una tia le viene dado. Ellas se quejan de lo pasotas que de vuelven los tios con la edad... No hijas, a esa edad eres menos esclavo de tu polla.

Y nada mas. Pero vamos nada que ellas no sepan.. solo que no lo quieren reconocer. Basicamente porque ese rollo les da mucho poder.

Las reglas del mundo son como son... es como llorar porque acabado el dia se hace de noche. Es lo que hay... pero coño! menos cinismo opinando.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Dic 2020)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Por eso los tios se suicidan como moscas. Por que somos super felices, osea.



1 - Los hombres son parasitados por Papá Estado para subvencionar el empoderamiento mujeril.
2 - Los hombres han descubierto que se les ha mentido con lo de la "cultura del esfuerzo".
3 - Los hombres han sido timados con el matrimonio fluidmatriarcal que con un divorcio a la feminazi, los deja sin posesiones y lo más importante, sin hijos que pasan a ser propiedad de la charo.

Nada de esto es culpa intrínsicamente del hombre 'por ser hombre', sino de un *Sistema Fluidmatriarcal Opresor* que se articula desde el _Think-Tank_ feminista.

Ante esto, *la respuesta de la masculinidad ilustrada* es y ha de ser *simple y reactiva*:

1 - Defraudar lo más posible al sistema que le confisca la riqueza al hombre, identificando a los actores políticos, sociales, y empresariales que lo promuevan y fomenten (partidos feministas o 'moderados', medios de desinformación de masas, industria del entretenimiento, globalismo multicultural o pro moronegrada invasora...).
2 - Esforzarse lo mínimo para el sistema, crear una microeconomía en la que el esfuerzo se centre en uno mismo y revierta lo mínimo en la sociedad hembrista que lo oprime.
3 - No casarse ni invertir esfuerzo parental en larvas (ni propias que puedan ser embargadas en un divorcio, ni mucho menos ajenas). 

*El hombre se suicida porque la traición del Sistema Fluidmatriarcal Opresor hegemónico le ha pillado a contrapie, frente a la educación recibida por sus padres*. Pero este desfase entre expectativa-realidad se va a reajustar y reequilibrar para desgracia de la sociedad que devendrá en insostenible. 

Con el feminismo no se discute, sino que se combate y destruye.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Asi es aqui en UK y por eso tienen hijos.




Vaya, esto no debe de estar actualizado para tu universo paralelo: 

http://www.mites.gob.es/ficheros/mi...es_y_subsidios_seguridad_social_britxnica.pdf
Ayudas por maternidad y paternidad en el Reino Unido


----------



## nekcab (8 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> pero es que papá tuvo la paciencia necesaria para demostrarle a mamá que podía confiar en él y que la quería más allá de usarla como agujero.



Eso algunos lo llamarían proyección de manual. Como ya te ha dicho el forero: en el caso de tías el problema es de "Elección" y en el de una buena parte de tíos: "Obligación".

La elección HACIA los alfotes es una máxima, la de HACIA las buenorras una opción para un sector MUY cotizado por ellas. Sutil.. y no tan sutil diferencia.

Por no hablar de una corriente de tías, que, respetando religiosamente ese gran principio, INICIALMENTE se mete en el berenjenal de lo que tú aludes sobre "papa", PERO cambia de tercio en mitad de la película, y el tio acaba como te están describiendo. Ese sector de mujeres es lo que técnicamente se llamaría una pésima inversion: él sin hijos y arruinado. Mucho riesgo para tan poca contraparte...


----------



## Culozilla (8 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> 1 - Los hombres son parasitados por Papá Estado para subvencionar el empoderamiento mujeril.
> 2 - Los hombres han descubierto que se les ha mentido con lo de la "cultura del esfuerzo".
> 3 - Los hombres han sido timados con el matrimonio fluidmatriarcal que con un divorcio a la feminazi, los deja sin posesiones y lo más importante, sin hijos que pasan a ser propiedad de la charo.
> 
> ...



Hablas como un think tank jew que busca destruir los valores tradicionales, la familia y el estado de bienestar en pro de un sistema neoliberal e inhumano, donde la seguridad social no existe, así como la atención a la gente necesitada ni la educación pública. Una sociedad de consumismo salvaje donde las relaciones interpersonales son inestables, de usar y tirar, donde los hombres y las mujeres son enemigos y donde la natalidad blanca será negativa en favor de los Mohameds, que serán las que se quedarán con las mujeres blancas mientras los hombres blancos se quedarán solos o con alguna latinoamericana quien les sacará un hijo mestizo y finalmente le desplumará.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hablas como un think tank jew que busca destruir los valores tradicionales, la familia y el estado de bienestar



- *¿Qué valores tradicionales?* Si el feminismo y los políticos corruptos vendidos al populismo electoralista que se mueve al son de las encuestas de intención de voto, han arrasado con ellos.

- *¿Qué familia?* Si gracias al empoderamiento de la mujer por Papá Estado a costa del rabificado, la tasa de natalidad en Feminazilandia es la peor de Europa, con el permiso de Malta (una islucha aislada y nauseabunda para vivir, que solo sirve de Paraiso Fiscal).

- *¿Qué 'estado de bienestar'?* Si la deuda de un tiempo a esta parte ha crecido lo que todo el PIB y los suicidios de hombres triplican/cuadriplican a los de las mujeres hasta ser una plaga. Y mejor ni hablar del horizonte laboral cuencoarrocista que se nos viene encima. 



Culozilla dijo:


> en pro de un sistema neoliberal e inhumano, donde la seguridad social no existe, así como la atención a la gente necesitada ni la educación pública.



Este sistema ya existe y está implantado, se llama *Sistema Fluidamatriarcal Opresor*.



Culozilla dijo:


> Una sociedad de consumismo salvaje donde las relaciones interpersonales son inestables, de usar y tirar, donde los hombres y las mujeres son enemigos y donde la natalidad blanca será negativa en favor de los Mohameds, que serán las que se quedarán con las mujeres blancas mientras los hombres blancos se quedarán solos o con alguna latinoamericana quien les sacará un hijo mestizo y finalmente le desplumará.



Este sistema distópico del que tratas de prevenirme ya está implantado y apoyado tácitamente por el 51% de las sociedad: las mujeres. Lo único que les impide verlo es que el sistema les amortigua el golpe dando *más latigazos al remero rabificado, para que aporte todo lo que pueda a cambio de nada*.

*¡Pues se acabó el expolio a la masculinidad!* Ahora la *'huelga de cuidados'* la vamos a decretar los hombres. A ver cómo se las apaña el Feminismo y todo el aparato represor antihombre que vive de lo que produce el hombre.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> - ¿Qué valores tradiciones? Si el feminismo y los políticos corruptos vendidos al populismo lectoralista han arrasado cone llos
> - ¿Qué familia? Si gracias al empoderamiento de la mujer por Papá Estado a costa del rabificado, la tasa de natalidad en Feminazilandia es la peor de Europa por detrás de Malta.



A ver, Jew, que no cuela.

Intentas vender la moto de chorradas que no se sostienen.

Asumes que:

- Todas las mujeres van a putear y destruir económica y psicológicamente a su pareja, cuando para nada es cierto. Son cuatro locas que hacen mucho ruido. Esas eran malas personas antes de juntarse con su pareja, sólo que este no le importó demasiado con tal de tener un agujero donde meterla.

- Todos los hombres son víctimas. Ellos, pobrecitos no han hecho nada, no son malos padres, malos maridos, borrachuzos, faltones, insensibles, gritones, agresivos. No, eso no pasa. Todos son auténticos ángeles. De un día para el otro se encontraron el percal.

- Que la bajada de natalidad es exclusiva culpa de las mujeres. Que el gran capital y los pacos hayan especulado con la vivienda haciéndola prácticamente inaccesible o que los sueldos de mierda no den para nada y obliguen a trabajar a él y a ella, no tiene nada que ver, verdad?


Menudo nivel de guardería, chaval.


----------



## Mis Alaska (8 Dic 2020)

nekcab dijo:


> Eso algunos lo llamarían proyección de manual. Como ya te ha dicho el forero: en el caso de tías el problema es de "Elección" y en el de una buena parte de tíos: "Obligación".
> 
> La elección HACIA los alfotes es una máxima, la de HACIA las buenorras una opción para un sector MUY cotizado por ellas. Sutil.. y no tan sutil diferencia.
> 
> Por no hablar de una corriente de tías, que, respetando religiosamente ese gran principio, INICIALMENTE se mete en el berenjenal de lo que tú aludes sobre "papa", PERO cambia de tercio en mitad de la película, y el tio acaba como te están describiendo. Ese sector de mujeres es lo que técnicamente se llamaría una pésima inversion: él sin hijos y arruinado. Mucho riesgo para tan poca contraparte...



No he entendido ná de ná. Sorry.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> A ver, Jew, que no cuela.



A ver CCMM del Stablishment, que no vamos a remar para daros la paguita.



Culozilla dijo:


> Intentas vender la moto de chorradas que no se sostienen.



Intentas hacernos creer que "las crisis" son cosas aleatorias como el tiempo, que un día lleve como que otra sale el sol...Cuando está más que claro que las crisis están siendo perpetradas deliberadamente por y desde el poder político.

*Asumes que:*



Culozilla dijo:


> - Todas las mujeres van a putear y destruir económica y psicológicamente a su pareja, cuando para nada es cierto. Son cuatro locas que hacen mucho ruido. Esas eran malas personas antes de juntarse con su pareja, sólo que este no le importó demasiado con tal de tener un agujero donde meterla.



En todas la "reboluciones" hay tontos y tontas útiles.

- No hace falta ser una feminista hija de puta ni una adoctrinada... Para votar socialkomunismo por "frenar a la ultraderacha".
- No hace falta ser una feminista hija de puta ni una adoctrinada... Para disfrutar de "paguitas", "cupitos de paridad" y privilegios de Papá Estado pagados por rabicados.
- No hace falta ser una feminista hija de puta ni una adoctrinada... Para polifollarse alegremente con JPTs y apelar a ensoñaciones de niñata medio lerda: "el que me quiera me tendrá que aceptar polifollada y enlarvada. Ji, ji ji".



Culozilla dijo:


> - Todos los hombres son víctimas. Ellos, pobrecitos no han hecho nada, no son malos padres, malos maridos, borrachuzos, faltones, insensibles, gritones, agresivos. No, eso no pasa. Todos son auténticos ángeles. De un día para el otro se encontraron el percal.



Claro que hay hombres repelentes y detestables, pero no promocionados directamente por el Régimen con dinero público.



Culozilla dijo:


> - Que la bajada de natalidad es exclusiva culpa de las mujeres. *Que el gran capital y los pacos hayan especulado con la vivienda haciéndola prácticamente inaccesible* o que los sueldos de mierda no den para nada y obliguen a trabajar a él y a ella, no tiene nada que ver, verdad?



Al político progre socialista de cualquier 'hay-huntamiento' se la hacía el culo Pepsi-Cola a la hora de vender suelo publico a ese "gran capital Paco". Podía haberlo destinado a la compra y construcción de vivienda social y alquilarla para generar ingresos propios municipales y dar estabilidad a familias, tal y como se hizo en Ayuntamientos de países centroeuropeos, pero...¡Ay, con las miras cortoplacistas de la izquierda despilfarradora, y los sobres y maletinazos del constructor para doblegar voluntades!

No se puede vender suelo público al mejor postor al capital, y luego quejarse de que no hay suelo público para edicficar vivienda social. O privatización del suelo o socialización del mismo, lo que no se puede es pretender la cuadratura del círculo según convenga de cara a la opinión pública. Mucho menos la bolivarización-argentinización de privatizar primero para luego expropiar forzosamente lo privatizado sin justiprecio de indemnización.



Culozilla dijo:


> Menudo nivel de guardería, chaval.



Sí, nivel de relativismos progres torticeros y tratar de difuminar culpas sino entre todos, a que la culpa y responsabilidad "la tiene el viento". 

Los diez mandamientos del CCMM del Stablishment para controlar y manipular a la plebescoria votante.








Culozilla dijo:


> A ver, Jew, que no cuela.
> Ver archivo adjunto 509615



Aquí el único 'jew' que hay son los CCMM con paguita como tú, confíado en que la masculinidad acepte el "feminismo sin consecuencias" para las feministas carruseleras, el sistema político que lo subvenciona y fomenta, y las empresas que lo promueven e imponen como agenda.

*Poco ha tardado la charo feminista del hilo, en condecorarte con su thankito.* 

*¡Por sus frutos los conoceréis!*


----------



## Coronavirus (8 Dic 2020)

El artículo es brutalísimo.


----------



## Passenger (8 Dic 2020)

"senderismo, viajar, fotografía... Busco el amor verdadero". Texto de perfil de fácil el 50% de mujeres de entre 45 y 60 años en cualquier web de citas. Inevitable el pensar que si es ahora cuando busca el verdadero amor, qué estuvo haciendo hasta ahora.

Lo cierto y tratando de evitar opiniones personales que por el hecho de ser opiniones pueden ser ciertas o no, es que muchos hombres nos hemos formado en el feminismo suave y razonable de años atrás con el resultado de que ahora, solos y convenientemente esquilmados y maltratados en los juzgados de familia, nos encontramos que sabemos gestionar con normalidad y suficiencia nuestra vida y nuestros monohogares: mantenemos la casa con limpieza y orden, compramos con criterio la comida diaria y nuestra propia ropa que lavamos y planchamos cuando corresponde, guisamos y comemos bien y variado, y cuando enfermamos nos jodemos y autoatendemos lo mejor que podemos... Y resulta que por lo general estamos encantados de que sea así. Al final todo eso es una cuestión de disciplina y no hay déficits severos que mermen nuestra calidad de vida. Y todo esto sin discusiones ni malas caras ni reproches..
Llegados hasta aquí es obvia la reflexión: para qué necesito yo una mujer, además de para follar... Sí, el tema afectivo. Bueno, habrán leído a Pérez Reverte. "Ninguna mujer vale más que un billete de cien pesos o que una noche en vela, excepto si estás enamorado de ella". Así que para gustos, los colores.

Y esto es serio porque quiere decir que detrás de cada hombre solo que se ha conformado con estar solo, siempre, siempre, siempre... hay una mujer sola, normalmente en perenne búsqueda del amor, pero ojo!, del verdadero, del otro ya no. Lo que no sé si es daño colateral o bien el verdadero objetivo del feminismo combativo que nos acompaña.

Y gracias por leerme, que es mi primer post en burbuja porque acabo de darme de alta.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> A ver CCMM del Stablishment, que no vamos a remar para daros la paguita.
> 
> Intentas hacernos creer que "las crisis" son cosas aleatorias como el tiempo, que un día lleve como que otra sale el sol...Cuando está más que claro que las crisis están siendo perpetradas deliberadamente por y desde el poder político.
> 
> ...




Todo tu comentario es diarrea mental. Nada de lo que has dicho tiene sentido alguno y, por supuesto, no has sabido dar NINGUNA contra argumentación a todo lo que he dicho.

A ti te han dado un par de post-it llenos de neo-términos y eso es lo que utilizas, combinándolos arbitrariamente y sin sentido alguno.

Me da la impresión de que eres un bot.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> Todo tu comentario es diarrea mental. Nada de lo que has dicho tiene sentido alguno y, por supuesto, no has sabido dar NINGUNA contra argumentación a todo lo que he dicho.



¡Ja, ja, ja! Ahora te arrogas juez y parte ¿De qué frenopático te has escapado? 



Culozilla dijo:


> A ti te han dado un par de post-it llenos de neo-términos y eso es lo que utilizas, convinándolos arbitrariamente y sin sentido alguno.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que eres un bot.



Aquí el único que actua como un CCMM bot eres tú, que no llegas a ninguna conclusión, y solo aspiras a ser el bufón del hilo mareando y señalando al disidente con acusaciones tendenciosas que juzgas en ausencia de autoridad alguna.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 Dic 2020)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Después de observar durante años el comportamiento sexual de las españolas he observado un extraño patrón que pasa por alto a casi todo el mundo:
> 
> A diferencia de lo que ocurre en otros países occidentales las españolas cuando más follan es cuando ya están a las puertas de la menopausia, como tratando de recuperar el tiempo perdido. En otros países occidentales cuando más follan es a los 16-25 años, cuando pasan de 35 empiezan a follar mucho menos, pero aquí ocurre justo al revés, cuando empiezan a follar más a los 30 y muy largos o incluso 40.
> 
> ...




Quizás esto explique el absurdo síndrome de Peter Pan que tienen muchas españolas de 38-45 años y se creen que tienen 25, y tratan de recuperar el tiempo perdido follando de golpe todo lo que no follaron cuando tenían 18-25 años.


----------



## nekcab (8 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Al político progre socialista de cualquier 'hay-huntamiento' se la hacía el culo Pepsi-Cola a la hora de vender suelo publico a ese "gran capital Paco". Podía haberlo destinado a la compra y construcción de vivienda social y alquilarla para generar ingresos propios municipales y dar estabilidad a familias, tal y como se hizo en Ayuntamientos de países centroeuropeos, pero...¡Ay, con las miras cortoplacistas de la izquierda despilfarradora, y los sobres y maletinazos del constructor para doblegar voluntades!



Cuántas grandes verdades en un par de frases...


----------



## Culozilla (8 Dic 2020)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Después de observar durante años el comportamiento sexual de las españolas he observado un extraño patrón que pasa por alto a casi todo el mundo:
> 
> A diferencia de lo que ocurre en otros países occidentales las españolas cuando más follan es cuando ya están a las puertas de la menopausia, como tratando de recuperar el tiempo perdido. En otros países occidentales cuando más follan es a los 16-25 años, cuando pasan de 35 empiezan a follar mucho menos, pero aquí ocurre justo al revés, cuando empiezan a follar más a los 30 y muy largos o incluso 40.
> 
> ...



Y eso lo sacas de esta fuente, verdad?

*González, Paco.(2007) 'Mujeres que fueron unas estrechas cuando llegan a la menopausia follan como locas',*
_charlas de bar los miércoles por la tarde a eso de las 19h. _Universidad de Miscojonesmorenos


----------



## Vde (8 Dic 2020)

El texto y las imágenes son realmente desgarradoras, más por reales que otra cosa

Me faltaron 2 o 3 gatos más, que es el barometro de intensificación de loca del coño 


Pues nada, que disfruten su feminismo en toda regla y con su muro de los 40 a la vuelta de la esquina. Muchos hombres pudimos encontrar salvación en otras costas, y otros han sabido salir adelante sin tanto postureo ni maquinaciones NWO. De hecho, esta generación de mujeres que se están dando la ostia va a servir para que las de 20 y pocos de ahora vean el ejemplo de a lo que pueden llegar


----------



## pr0orz1337 (8 Dic 2020)

nekcab dijo:


> Cuántas grandes verdades en un par de frases...



Es que nadie en España ha privatizado más suelo público que el PSOE. No sé que le reclama la izquierda a los constructores o al sector inmobiliario tildándoles de especuladores, cuando ellos han cabalgado al lomos del ladrillazo como sus grandes valedores desde siempre.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (8 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> Y eso lo sacas de esta fuente, verdad?
> 
> *González, Paco.(2007) 'Mujeres que fueron unas estrechas cuando llegan a la menopausia follan como locas',*
> _charlas de bar los miércoles por la tarde a eso de las 19h. _Universidad de Miscojonesmorenos




Ni conocía esa cita, lo saco de mi experiencia, las españolas jóvenes no suelen follar fuera de la pareja, si asoma las narices fuera de Expaña verá que es entre los 18 y los 25 años que es cuando las mujeres más suelen follar, pero aquí a esas edades follan muy poco, pero hay muchas que es acercarse la menopausia y se vuelven locas.


----------



## Culozilla (8 Dic 2020)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Ni conocía esa cita, lo saco de mi experiencia, *las españolas jóvenes no suelen follar fuera de la pareja*, si asoma las narices fuera de Expaña verá que es entre los 18 y los 25 años que es cuando las mujeres más suelen follar, pero aquí a esas edades follan muy poco, pero hay muchas que es acercarse la menopausia y se vuelven locas.



Será contigo.

Desde luego, no sé de dónde coño sacáis esas afirmaciones. Muchas españolas no debes de conocer, y mucho menos europeas. 

Te han vendido la moto. Las europeas no son ni mucho menos como tú dices.


----------



## cacho_perro (8 Dic 2020)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Yo ya he decidido que tendré hijos con una asiática, el centro del poder del mundo está girando hacia Asia por estas cosas.
> 
> MUJERES ASIÁTICAS, no os parezcáis a las occidentales, vosotros sois la luz y el futuro, seguid siendo así, auténticas, bondadosas y reflexivas, no miréis hacia el decadente Occidente.



Sí piensas que vas a tener una vida de puta madre por casarte con una asiática lo llevas claro.... parecen amables, caseras y serviciales pero en realidad son más materialistas que las occidentales, su familia una pesadilla que te mide y juzga constantemente según tu éxito laboral y la pasta que ganes y unas locas tiranas con los hijos que invariablemente las odian y están deseando pirarse, que se joda el calzonazos del padre y la aguante él. ...anda que no conozco casos. ...


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (8 Dic 2020)

Culozilla dijo:


> Será contigo.
> 
> Desde luego, no sé de dónde coño sacáis esas afirmaciones. Muchas españolas no debes de conocer, y mucho menos europeas.
> 
> Te han vendido la moto. Las europeas no son ni mucho menos como tú dices.




Opino que Vd no conoce ni a las españolas ni a las extranjeras, sus hábitos sexuales no tienen nada que ver.

Vivo cerca de un núcleo turístico, conozco bien a las extranjeras, conozco mucha gente que vive o ha vivido fuera de Expaña (EEUU, Sudamérica, países nórdicos y del este, UK, Alemania, hasta uno en Japón) y opina lo mismo. Fuera de este estercolero sexual las mujeres cuando más follan es entre los 18 y los 25 años, cuando pasan de 35, de acuerdo al reloj biológico, empiezan a pisar el freno, lo cual no significa que ya no follen. Sin embargo en este estercolero sexual el reloj biológico está invertido, cuando más follan es cuando se acercan a los 40, este lo experimente yo cuando estaba en la universidad hace ya muchísimos años, lo poco que se follaba sin pagar era gracias a las extranjeras o gracias a las españolas que rondaban los 40. Las jóvenes no follaban fuera de la pareja, no solo no follan, sino que apenas se relacionan con nadie de fuera de su círculo social, las extranjeras son mucho mas propensas a hablar con gente que no conocen.

Hasta en el extranjero las españolas tienen fama de estrechas, este mapa ha rulado por el foro desde hace ya muchos años y fue elaborado por un macro-foro en en en ingles en base a las experiencias de miles de foreros.







*Eassiness of casual sex around the world.*



*Rojo y marrón -----> Hard to bang (donde son mas estrechas)*

_*Verde --------> Easy to bang (donde son mas guarrillas)*_

*Amarillo --------> Intermedio.*


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Dic 2020)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> 1 - Los hombres son parasitados por Papá Estado para subvencionar el empoderamiento mujeril.
> 2 - Los hombres han descubierto que se les ha mentido con lo de la "cultura del esfuerzo".
> 3 - Los hombres han sido timados con el matrimonio fluidmatriarcal que con un divorcio a la feminazi, los deja sin posesiones y lo más importante, sin hijos que pasan a ser propiedad de la charo.
> 
> ...



Coincido en que tienes pinta o de bot o de CM de los de plantilla de respuestas


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Dic 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Sí piensas que vas a tener una vida de puta madre por casarte con una asiática lo llevas claro.... parecen amables, caseras y serviciales pero en realidad son más materialistas que las occidentales, su familia una pesadilla que te mide y juzga constantemente según tu éxito laboral y la pasta que ganes y unas locas tiranas con los hijos que invariablemente las odian y están deseando pirarse, que se joda el calzonazos del padre y la aguante él. ...anda que no conozco casos. ...



Entonces que tipo de mujeres recomienda ustec...

Yo ya se que el status es importante para ellas, y lo debaten abiertamente. Es una parte importante de la relacion. Diga, diga, eel este, moras... o me hago gay..??


----------



## DonManuel (8 Dic 2020)

Sí, el mensaje es claro; el artículo se llama Love Life. Pero quería poner algo más rutinario para mostrar la vida diaria. Tampoco se me ocurrió algo más gracioso y vulgar que Reddit. Twitter? Facebook? Netflix? Burbuja? No, que aquí no hay mujeres


----------



## Vde (8 Dic 2020)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Entonces que tipo de mujeres recomienda ustec...
> 
> Yo ya se que el status es importante para ellas, y lo debaten abiertamente. Es una parte importante de la relacion. Diga, diga, eel este, moras... o me hago gay..??



Latinoamericanas o Asiáticas con estudios y familias que se hayan apoyado en valores tradicionales. Les gustan los hombres que las trate como mujer y no como fulanas, y que encima crea en la familia como pilar de un proyecto

Ellas lo dan todo y sacan lo mejor de nosotros, lo cual se recompensa y se convierte en un círculo de beneficio

Trabajo, familia y estabilidad. Ellas lo buscan y nosotros lo podemos dar


----------



## Culozilla (8 Dic 2020)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Opino que Vd no conoce ni a las españolas ni a las extranjeras, sus hábitos sexuales no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> Vivo cerca de un núcleo turístico, conozco bien a las extranjeras, conozco mucha gente que vive o ha vivido fuera de Expaña (EEUU, Sudamérica, países nórdicos y del este, UK, Alemania, hasta uno en Japón) y opina lo mismo. Fuera de este estercolero sexual las mujeres cuando más follan es entre los 18 y los 25 años, cuando pasan de 35, de acuerdo al reloj biológico, empiezan a pisar el freno, lo cual no significa que ya no follen. Sin embargo en este estercolero sexual el reloj biológico está invertido, cuando más follan es cuando se acercan a los 40, este lo experimente yo cuando estaba en la universidad hace ya muchísimos años, lo poco que se follaba sin pagar era gracias a las extranjeras o gracias a las españolas que rondaban los 40. Las jóvenes no follaban fuera de la pareja, no solo no follan, sino que apenas se relacionan con nadie de fuera de su círculo social, las extranjeras son mucho mas propensas a hablar con gente que no conocen.
> 
> ...



Aportas un estudio riguroso con ese mapa sacado de 4chan, eh?

Determinar si se folla mucho o se folla poco depende de variables tan complejas que necesitarías escribir al menos tres libros enciclopédicos.

Variables a considerar:

*Mujeres*:

Edades.
Nivel socio-económico.
Contexto social.
Situación emocional.
Nivel cultural.
Valores familiares.

*Parejas sexuales.*

Atractivo físico.
Edad.
Raza y origen.
Habilidades sociales.
Nivel económico.
Nivel cultural.
Entorno social.

Y luego hay que combinar todas esas variables a situaciones sociales específicas.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (8 Dic 2020)

Y mientras amariconando a marchas forzadas






Que necesidad habia??


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Dic 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Y mientras amariconando a marchas forzadas
> Ver archivo adjunto 509771
> 
> 
> Que necesidad habia??



Un cartel con dos Mojamés con chilaba y turbante haciendo lo mismo ,estaría bien,ya sabes que hay que ser diversos y todo eso que nos machacan todos los días,o quizás no porque alguién se lo podría tomar mal y llegar a perder la cabeza...


----------



## Fatty (8 Dic 2020)

El articulo lo podria haber firmado alguien del Atico. De hecho le pregunte via twitter a la autora si por casualidad se "asomaba" por alli. Por cierto el articulo ha hecho mucha pupa, Esperanza Ruiz la autora se ha puesto candadito y ayer Nacho Raggio puso a una comica de esas del progresismo Vodafone frente al espejo.





Ha sido tal la hostia que la tipa se ha puesto privado el IG.


----------



## OYeah (8 Dic 2020)

Floras y Floros, cuando entra KaPito en un hilo ya deberiais saber que está muerto.


Me hace gracia la capacidad para autoengañarse que tenemos los seres humanos. A alguno se le escapa que dejó pasar buenas chavalas por no estar "buenas", pero en general todo es echarle la culpa al otro.

Y asi vais. Buscando rusas guapas para formar una familia, o sacando pecho de ser un putero, no se puede ser más subnormal.


----------



## damnit (8 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Floras y Floros, cuando entra KaPito en un hilo ya deberiais saber que está muerto.
> 
> 
> Me hace gracia la capacidad para autoengañarse que tenemos los seres humanos. A alguno se le escapa que dejó pasar buenas chavalas por no estar "buenas", pero en general todo es echarle la culpa al otro.
> ...



Me agota la gente como tú que lo odia TODO. No es buen síntoma odiar a todo y a todos. Allá tú. Doy paso a la retahíla de insultos que me vas a regalar, qué fatiga.


----------



## OYeah (8 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Me agota la gente como tú que lo odia TODO. No es buen síntoma odiar a todo y a todos. Allá tú. Doy paso a la retahíla de insultos que me vas a regalar, qué fatiga.




Yo no odio a las mujeres.

OWNED mayúsculo, niñato.


----------



## damnit (8 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo no odio a las mujeres.
> 
> OWNED mayúsculo, niñato.



Tú odias a todo y a todos, queda patente en cada post que escribes.

Irónicamente es posible que hasta sea más mayor que tú.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Dic 2020)

Cumplir años nos asusta porque nos acerca a lo inevitable, pero esta obsesión con la "juventud" que tiene la sociedad actual es ridícula hasta decir basta.
Cuando cumplí los 40 la gente me llamaba cenizo por decir que con 40 años se es adulto, no joven. Cuando cumplí los 50 me decían que aparentaba tener 40, cosa que tampoco entendía, querían decir que con 50 seguía aparentando ser joven? Cuando cumpla los 60, si llego, a ver que parida me sueltan...


----------



## Alcazar (8 Dic 2020)

Fatty dijo:


> El articulo lo podria haber firmado alguien del Atico. De hecho le pregunte via twitter a la autora si por casualidad se "asomaba" por alli. Por cierto el articulo ha hecho mucha pupa, Esperanza Ruiz la autora se ha puesto candadito y ayer Nacho Raggio puso a una comica de esas del progresismo Vodafone frente al espejo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quiero seguir a Raggio y a Esperanza Ruiz pero se han puesto candados. Que putada.


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (9 Dic 2020)

Up


----------



## Pakopeko (9 Dic 2020)

Mugrosa/feminazi media


----------



## 999999999 (9 Dic 2020)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Es que aqui las floreras despliegan toda su sabidurida adquirida en el Cosmopolitan.
> Y hay que recordarles que a los hombres, quitando a cuatro guaperas y/o con dinero , si quiere algo se lo tiene que trabajar.. y con dos cojones.
> A una tia le viene dado. Ellas se quejan de lo pasotas que de vuelven los tios con la edad... No hijas, a esa edad eres menos esclavo de tu polla.
> 
> ...




Cierren el hilo


----------



## arandel (9 Dic 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Floras y Floros, cuando entra KaPito en un hilo ya deberiais saber que está muerto.
> 
> 
> Me hace gracia la capacidad para autoengañarse que tenemos los seres humanos. A alguno se le escapa que dejó pasar buenas chavalas por no estar "buenas", pero en general todo es echarle la culpa al otro.
> ...



Con que me quiera a mi me vale. Lo difícil es encontrar una que te quiera siempre y no cuando le vaya bien a ella.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2020)




----------



## M.Karl (9 Dic 2020)

¿Quién os habéis creído que sois para tratar a los hombres como un trapo?


----------



## OYeah (9 Dic 2020)

arandel dijo:


> Con que me quiera a mi me vale. Lo difícil es encontrar una que te quiera siempre y no cuando le vaya bien a ella.




Esa es la clave. Quien ha vivido ese amor el físico le importa un carajo.

Pero es dificil de encontrar, por ambas partes. Somos todos muy distintos, por mucho que se empeñen algunos en decir que somos todos y todas iguales.

Hay que salir mucho de casa, conocer muchas mujeres en entornos diferentes, para con suerte dar con la adecuada.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Dic 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Lo bueno de esta distopía, es que en una generación o dos se acabará, pues ellas morirán sin descendencia. Y con un poco de suerte servirán de ejemplo en el futuro a las que queden, de lo que no hay que hacer.



Lo que acabas de decir se puede extender a toda la panda de enfermitos con pines de "soy especial" que pululan por Occidente en 2020, pero el precio a pagar es terriblemente alto, van a morir cientos de miles sin descendencia porque han comprado ideas absurdas, y lo que es más triste, nunca como en esta generación morirán tantos HOMBRES BUENOS que hubieran sido unos padrazos sin descendenica porque la que pudo haber sido la madre de sus hijos decidió ser la carruselera de esa portada.

Es, después de la permisividad del aborto, la mayor tragedia de nuestra época.


----------



## BigJoe (9 Dic 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 510287



Lo vi ayer, es el ejemplo perfecto, no ya de la chica del artículo, sino de la española en el carrusel de pollas que se ha ido comentando desde burbuja y misandria.info desde hace más de un lustro. 

De todos modos no creo que el programa la haya puesto como ejemplo de algo a no seguir, sino cmo algo simpático y empoderada, entre parejas de lesbainas con 19 años y llenas de tatuajes hablando de sexo.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Dic 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> Lo que acabas de decir se puede extender a toda la panda de enfermitos con pines de "soy especial" que pululan por Occidente en 2020, pero el precio a pagar es terriblemente alto, van a morir cientos de miles sin descendencia porque han comprado ideas absurdas, y lo que es más triste, nunca como en esta generación morirán tantos HOMBRES BUENOS que hubieran sido unos padrazos sin descendenica porque la que pudo haber sido la madre de sus hijos decidió ser la carruselera de esa portada.
> 
> Es, después de la permisividad del aborto, la mayor tragedia de nuestra época.



Culpa será de esos hombres porque opciones hay, la mas obvia las sudamericanas, lo que pasa es que muchos tienen el morro muy fino y las quieren hasta con pedigrí racial cuando en la situación catastrófica que hay, se tiene que aprovechar lo que sea.

Nos guste o no, la mujer europea en general y española en particular, ha sido educada por las élites para autodestruirse, y con las que se han saltado esa programación mental feminista, simplemente no hay para todos y se tiene que acudir al mercado de importación.


----------



## Vil Vacunas (9 Dic 2020)

damnit dijo:


> La diferencia es que la contraparte masculina está en esa situación por *obligación*, la parte femenina estáis en esa situación por *elección *(o eso es lo que os gusta creer). Las mujeres "liberadas" habéis despreciado a todos los hombres buenos. Es más habéis despreciado a todos los hombres, porque preferís frentemonos que os de caña hoy y patada mañana.
> 
> No conozco ni un hombre que esté solo que no añore una familia una vez llegada la treintena. Sin embargo conozco muchísimas mujeres que aún llegando a los 40 siguen con la cantinela de "aún soy muy joven, no quiero responsabilidades, carpe diem, jijiji". Patético.
> 
> No vengas aquí con cuentos para cubrir tus frustraciones y tus odios.



Ese es el problema, creer que con 30 ya tienes que ser padre y madre y no, debe ser antes con 25 o menos, a partir de los 25 comienza la debacle.


----------



## mindugi (9 Dic 2020)

arandel dijo:


> Con 32 tacos me considero ya un poco viejo , en cambio veo mucha con 40 años diciendo aun lo de soy joven. La comida de tarro que tienen es de oro nivel.



-Va una chica a limpiar
-¿Chica? ¿Qué edad tiene?
-44 años


- ::


----------



## Viva la penestroika (9 Dic 2020)

Version femenina de MGTOW...

Yo tengo 42 y me siento joven... me lo curro, no estoy gordo mi calvo...


----------



## Doctor Johnson (9 Dic 2020)

Alcazar dijo:


> Culpa será de esos hombres porque opciones hay, la mas obvia las sudamericanas, lo que pasa es que muchos tienen el morro muy fino y las quieren hasta con pedigrí racial cuando en la situación catastrófica que hay, se tiene que aprovechar lo que sea.
> 
> Nos guste o no, la mujer europea en general y española en particular, ha sido educada por las élites para autodestruirse, y con las que se han saltado esa programación mental feminista, simplemente no hay para todos y se tiene que acudir al mercado de importación.



Estoy de acuerdo en general con lo que dices, aunque quizás yo no hubiera usado la expresión de "mercado de importación", como si las mujeres fuesen coches.

Pero hay un problema: si "importas" a una mujer a España, enseguida las feminazis locales se van a poner a darles clases de refuerzo: en el trabajo, en casa por la televisión, etc... Tiene que tener unas ideas muy firmes para resistir ese ataque y no convertirse en una típica española, con la piel un poco más tostada.

La solución es largarse de aquí y buscar una mujer en un entorno más favorable.

Toda esta situación distópica en torno al coronavirus debe ser un toque de atención. Europa se está muriendo, y con ello no me refiero a la inmigración no blanca. Se está autoderruyendo DESDE DENTRO, no sucumbiendo a ningún ataque exterior. Es todo: el aborto, la tasa de natalidad, la ausencia de un rumbo, un sentido, unos principios morales distintos de una visión progreguay cada vez más absurda y antihumana.

Hay que hur de aquí, como Eneas huyó de Troya.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2020)

Si tuvierais 2 putos dedos de frente, os importarian 4 mierdas todas estas zorras hijas de la gran puta. 

Lo importante es que UCRANIA entre en la puta ue de una puta vez y legalice total y libremente LAS CONEJAS para que cualqueir hombre pueda ir alli a preñar a una rubia y ser padre soltero y garantizar la renovacion generacional y la mejora de la raza y que le den por culo a esas putas odiosas follamoros


----------



## Htsé (14 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Papá y mamá se compraron un pisito modesto en la costa marrón, que era donde podían pagarlo. Mamá aguantó un poco hasta que papá se la metió, porque no quería que pensase que era una facilona, pero es que papá tuvo la paciencia necesaria para demostrarle a mamá que podía confiar en él y que la quería más allá de usarla como agujero. Papá aguantó 'las conversaciones' de mamá que ahora no estais dispuestos a aguantar ninguno porque en cuanto una mujer 'os sale con sus cosas' ya decís que 'es una loca de coño' y hay que 'poner tierra de por medio'.
> 
> No niego las contradicciones de la mujer de hoy, pero es que vosotros también os lo tendríais que hacer mirar.



Correcto, en resumen, hoy dia no hay paciencia por ninguna de las dos partes en las relaciones.


----------



## Htsé (14 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces, en este foro se confunde el apareamiento con el emparejamiento. Nos comparamos con animales cuando no lo somos. En nuestra especie el apego se puede dar de por vida (relaciones paterno-materno-filiales) y en la especia animal es más la excepción que la norma.
> 
> El núcleo de la sociedad occidental ha sido siempre la familia y ahora, por lo que sea, se minusvalora al punto de considerarse indeseable por el apego que implica.
> 
> ...



Me gusta tu razonamiento, por eso creo que todo esto que esta pasando es provocado, provocado para que la sociedad sea mas debil y manipulable y la familia es una fortaleza.


----------



## Emperador (24 Dic 2020)

Brvtal el mensaje de @Mis Alaska sobre la minitribu que es la familia, de lo mejor que he leído en este foro.

Efectivamente, tu pareja debe ser entendida como tu descanso espiritual del mundanal ruido y estrés que impone el desarrollo capitalista de la sociedad. A mí cuando tenía novia no había cosa que más me gustara después de la universidad que quedar y charlar juntos o cuando se podía acurrucarnos a ver alguna película, no solo por el asunto del autoestima y de los mimos, sino porque era un descanso del alma. Conocer a alguien implica acabar acostumbrándote a lo bueno e incluso acabar amando lo malo, y me gustaba simplemente estar ahí parado, con ella a mi lado.

También siento cierto desprecio hacia el modus vivendi del "vividor follador" (o de la "vividora folladora"). Porque es lo fácil, permanecer soltero disfrutando de lo bueno que ofrece el sexo contrario sin comprometerse jamás y vivir lo malo. Ser maduro y hacerse "responsable", en mi opinión, implica también comprometerse a convivir "para siempre" (siempre y cuando se den las circunstancias idóneas) con lo bueno y con lo malo de las mujeres y de los hombres.

Mi abuelo en la mili escribía cada semana una carta de amor a mi abuela, y quizás no tenían tantas cosas en común, pero supieron cuidar el uno del otro y serse fieles durante toda una vida. Incluso mi abuelo tuvo una pretendiente adinerada del barrio, pero siempre decía que no hubiera cambiado a mi abuela ni por todos los billetes del mundo.


----------



## 999999999 (24 Dic 2020)

Emperador dijo:


> Brvtal el mensaje de @Mis Alaska sobre la minitribu que es la familia, de lo mejor que he leído en este foro.
> 
> Efectivamente, tu pareja debe ser entendida como tu descanso espiritual del mundanal ruido y estrés que impone el desarrollo capitalista de la sociedad. A mí cuando tenía novia no había cosa que más me gustara después de la universidad que quedar y charlar juntos o cuando se podía acurrucarnos a ver alguna película, no solo por el asunto del autoestima y de los mimos, sino porque era un descanso del alma. Conocer a alguien implica acabar acostumbrándote a lo bueno e incluso acabar amando lo malo, y me gustaba simplemente estar ahí parado, con ella a mi lado.
> 
> ...




Exacto

Siempre se dijo q lo importante no era con quién te acuestas, sino con quien te levantas (o despiertas). 

Para folleteo te vale casi cualquiera, para compartir la vida casi ninguna


----------



## Don_Quijote (24 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero su contraparte masculina no lo lleva mucho mejor.
> 
> Lo veo rastreando Tinder en busca de un coñomatch donde meterla que no haga pregunta ni antes ni después. Si no hay suerte, toca la pajilla solitaria viendo porno donde una tia se la deja meter por 5 tíos a la vez para por último bañarla con sus fluidos seminales mientras ella pone cara de gozo. Al finalizar la pajilla maldecirá a las mujeres de hoy en día que quieren conversación después de un polvo y que no son tan guarras como las mujeres de los videos porno que ve y 5 minutos después maldecirá el mundo en el que le ha tocado nacer, donde nunca conocerá a una buena mujer como su madre porque el mundo está lleno de guarras.
> 
> ...




Al ignore por feminidad tóxica.


----------



## inteño (24 Dic 2020)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Papá y mamá se compraron un pisito modesto en la costa marrón, que era donde podían pagarlo. Mamá aguantó un poco hasta que papá se la metió, porque no quería que pensase que era una facilona, pero es que papá tuvo la paciencia necesaria para demostrarle a mamá que podía confiar en él y que la quería más allá de usarla como agujero. Papá aguantó 'las conversaciones' de mamá que ahora no estais dispuestos a aguantar ninguno porque en cuanto una mujer 'os sale con sus cosas' ya decís que 'es una loca de coño' y hay que 'poner tierra de por medio'.
> 
> No niego las contradicciones de la mujer de hoy, pero es que vosotros también os lo tendríais que hacer mirar.



Mira profe, aguantar la chapa de de una que te gustesirve para ser _friendzoneado_. ¿Quizá no añades eso a tu historia porque la has escrito con perspectiva de género? 

A ver si es que ya _nos lo hemos hecho mirar_ y estáis ante las consecuencias.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (13 Feb 2021)

Tinder ...esa feria de ganado. jajaja la capacidad de adaptación de la especie ....es prodigiosa


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (13 Feb 2021)

Creo que si empezasen los media de la borregada a esparcir la especie de que negarse a que okupen tu vivienda es de fachas... al día siguiente se la dejaban okupar encantadisimos.

Realmente he perdido la fe en mi país en mis paisanos, No sé quienes son.


----------



## bloody_sunday (13 Feb 2021)

Son carne de whiskas...


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (19 Oct 2021)

-Venia a por esto para mi "chico". 
-Que edad tiene
-Como yo, 55.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (19 Oct 2021)

Doctor Johnson dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en general con lo que dices, aunque quizás yo no hubiera usado la expresión de "mercado de importación", como si las mujeres fuesen coches.
> 
> Pero hay un problema: si "importas" a una mujer a España, enseguida las feminazis locales se van a poner a darles clases de refuerzo: en el trabajo, en casa por la televisión, etc... Tiene que tener unas ideas muy firmes para resistir ese ataque y no convertirse en una típica española, con la piel un poco más tostada.
> 
> ...



Si la chica tiene la cabeza bien amueblada, como mi mujer (rusa), la filosofia zurdera y chupiguay de España les resbala, incluso se ríen de ella. La clave es que tu compañera de vida no sea una idiota y que tenga la cabeza amueblada y unos solidos principios morales


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Oct 2021)

La mujer actual en este momento......


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Feb 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No sé... creo que en el caso de ellos es distinto.
> Por razones básicamente biológicas, los comportamientos y la mentalidad difieren.
> Y la razón básica es que no se tiran 28 días para producir un espermatozoide, sino que cada vez que Manolo te da un meneo, pone en marcha 400 millones de celulitas.
> La mera biología nos determina, para bien o para mal, hasta límites brutales.
> ...











"La vida me ha otorgado un doctorado en paternidad"


Por qué Camboya? Allí está el Edén: conozco un lugar secreto que es como el mundo antes de la Caída. ¿Llevará allí a su hijo? Sí, soy patriarca del clan, y lo




www.lavanguardia.com


----------

